# Your Mounts



## hokiehunter373

So it's gotten to be that time of year where hopefully most of us are wrapping tags around some antler. I was lucky enough to make it happen this past week, so now I'm pondering what kind of mount to get done. Lets see everyones past mounts. If you can, post a pic and say what mount it is?

Good luck to everyone the rest of the year!

Here's the mount of my first buck: McKenzie 9500 Series Extreme Sneak, ears back, offset shoulder, left turn


----------



## jakep567

...


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Both of these are McKenzie 8600 series semi uprights. These are my favorites. I've got a two other full upright McKenzie's and one full sneak. These makes the prettiest mounts IMO, and they're not the biggest of the 5 shoulder mounts I've got. I really wish the other 3 were all in this pose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfedkiller

McKenzie Semi-Upright 8000.


----------



## Perfect Harvest

Haven't picked him up from my taxi yet but here's my kill from last year. It's a McKenzie semi upright.


----------



## Kevin2

I got my 2014 done with this Extreme sneak mount too. Love it. Nice deer. I pick the mounts based on where I want to put them in my gameroom AND now they'll interact with mounts near by in the room. High on the wall, I like a sneak. Lower and prefer full shoulder pose. Just depends. My last mount I got my first full shoulder pose sweep to the right, turned out nice. 



hokiehunter373 said:


> So it's gotten to be that time of year where hopefully most of us are wrapping tags around some antler. I was lucky enough to make it happen this past week, so now I'm pondering what kind of mount to get done. Lets see everyones past mounts. If you can, post a pic and say what mount it is?
> 
> Good luck to everyone the rest of the year!
> 
> Here's the mount of my first buck: McKenzie 9500 Series Extreme Sneak, ears back, offset shoulder, left turn
> 
> View attachment 5069361
> 
> View attachment 5069369
> 
> View attachment 5069377
> 
> View attachment 5069385


----------



## kspseshooter

Good looking mounts guys. I think I am going with a McKenzie 64U semi sneak, offset shoulder head up on this years buck. It will look like this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## widow maker 223

/\. I like that form.


----------



## deer310sg

Mckenzie full sneak, right turn offset. Not sure form on 11 point. I believe half sneak









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

kspseshooter said:


> Good looking mounts guys. I think I am going with a McKenzie 64U semi sneak, offset shoulder head up on this years buck. It will look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this form but worried it'll minimize the tine length of my buck. I looked at the 64D but I think that would be best high on a wall and I don't have any high ceilings that would work. Looking at the semi sneak 6900 or maybe a pedestal now I think


----------



## kspseshooter

I don't think it'll minimize your tine length. If any thing it would make it seem taller I think with the head up. If it was too high on a wall you couldn't even see his face. 
Maybe I'm thinking wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Here's my current mount








If I remember right it's a McKenzie 6500 semi sneek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Really liking that pose hokiehunter. Put an arrow through this buck last Thursday. Deciding between that and 6900 semi sneak.
Also like the full sneak, but in a left turn.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos

My 2016 Archery buck. Coombs 9500 form. My favorite on the wall for sure!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

What pose would make this buck shine?


----------



## T-Rage

Just got mine back a few weeks ago pumped for sure. All the other mounts look sweet congrats guys!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

These are both McKenzie forms.
Semi upright head down and semi sneak forms.


----------



## RH1

Damn sideways pictures


----------



## Mr. Man

Posted it before several times, but you asked, and I still like it. I try to get mine as close as possible to the way I remember them right before I shot them. Obviously this one was feeding on overhanging limbs.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

kspseshooter said:


> I don't think it'll minimize your tine length. If any thing it would make it seem taller I think with the head up. If it was too high on a wall you couldn't even see his face.
> Maybe I'm thinking wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For high on a wall I was saying the 64D mount. That's the one with the head down


----------



## kspseshooter

Gotcha, sorry I missed that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Mr. Man said:


> Posted it before several times, but you asked, and I still like it. I try to get mine as close as possible to the way I remember them right before I shot them. Obviously this one was feeding on overhanging limbs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm trying to do too but I'm conflicted. 










This buck was locked down with a doe all day. First saw him at 9:40. Shot him at 3:20 probably about 20 yards from where I first saw him. He got my attention at 2:30 because I heard a grunt come from that way. I watched a doe for 45 mins before he showed himself when he kicked the doe down below me and chased her in. The first time I drew he stopped behind branches. He ended up turning around and heading back from where he came from. When I shot him his head was behind a tree but he was in more of a semi sneak position

Not sure if I want the mount how I remember him dogging the doe or how I remember right before shooting


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ttt


----------



## hokiehunter373

ttt


----------



## DEC

I have several, but this one is my favorite. Keith Goodrow of Fremont, Indiana did the taxi work.


----------



## wally247

My first and only mount, last years buck.


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## neck shot

What mount is that it looks great for me deer

Post 25


----------



## Carnivorous

Mr. Man said:


> Posted it before several times, but you asked, and I still like it. I try to get mine as close as possible to the way I remember them right before I shot them. Obviously this one was feeding on overhanging limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May have posted it before but I've never seen it..... AND I LIKE IT!


----------



## Carnivorous

RH1 said:


> These are both McKenzie forms.
> Semi upright head down and semi sneak forms.
> View attachment 5070977
> View attachment 5070993


The first one there.... I think they call it a Simi Aggressive and I was considering it for a buck I shot this year. He has short tines but is wide and has cool split brows. Thought that pose might work with the ears kinda laid back.


----------



## hokiehunter373

DEC said:


> I have several, but this one is my favorite. Keith Goodrow of Fremont, Indiana did the taxi work.


Do you know what form this is?


----------



## kparrott154

Saw this one today and thought it was pretty interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEC

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do you know what form this is?


I don't recall. I killed that deer 8 years ago.


----------



## Stark county




----------



## SWIFFY

Quality taxidermy will make most any form look good. A poor taxidermist will ruin any mount. Id do what compliments the deers antlers the most.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX




----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody have a McKenzie 6900 on a deer that they would say doesn't have a massive neck?


----------



## Carnivorous

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anybody have a McKenzie 6900 on a deer that they would say doesn't have a massive neck?


Did have in real life, Afterwards.... Not so much! 6900 wasn't the problem.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Carnivorous said:


> Did have in real life, Afterwards.... Not so much! 6900 wasn't the problem.


Yeah he was a pig. Sorry your taxi effed that up. I'm looking at the 6900 but am worried about a smaller neck on that mount looking awkward


----------



## kspseshooter

I did some reading on a taxidermist forum and it seemed to be pretty popular that a lot of taxidermist don't like the 6900. They claim you have to do a lot of work to the form to get them to look right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnivorous

kspseshooter said:


> I did some reading on a taxidermist forum and it seemed to be pretty popular that a lot of taxidermist don't like the 6900. They claim you have to do a lot of work to the form to get them to look right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. My taxi is the one who suggested it. Might have been his first 6900.... And last!


----------



## Carnivorous

hokiehunter373 said:


> Yeah he was a pig. Sorry your taxi effed that up. I'm looking at the 6900 but am worried about a smaller neck on that mount looking awkward


I don't think it will look awkward. My only issue was that he was so much bigger in real life. Anyone who looks at my mount but never saw the deer would never know and would think it's a beautiful mount.


----------



## SWIFFY

I would not recommend a 6900 if your deer has a smaller neck. They are designed to exaggerate the "bulge"... and imo it will just look funny.


----------



## hokiehunter373

SWIFFY said:


> I would not recommend a 6900 if your deer has a smaller neck. They are designed to exaggerate the "bulge"... and imo it will just look funny.


It's only my 2nd buck, maybe his neck wasn't small, I don't know. But it was the form my taxidermist recommended too. I had originally ruled that one out because of how it looked online with the neck and didn't think mine would fit the bill


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Cant remember form number,was a mckenzie "joe meder" series semi sneak with the nose elevated.suppose to be a lip curl i did it with out the lip curl.originally was a wall pedestal i couldnt stand it and had it redone this way


----------



## S.Dobbs

Awesome looking mounts!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do you know what form this is?


Pretty sure its a Meder semi sneak offset shoulder. Nice mount by the way!


----------



## Capt'n D

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Cant remember form number,was a mckenzie "joe meder" series semi sneak with the nose elevated.suppose to be a lip curl i did it with out the lip curl.originally was a wall pedestal i couldnt stand it and had it redone this way


Dink!....LOL


----------



## livinadream

Not sure on forms but bottom and top left are same, top right is same except turned opposite direction.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

livinadream said:


> Not sure on forms but bottom and top left are same, top right is same except turned opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Awesome looking mounts and bucks


----------



## SD_Bowhunter

My deer from last year has to be my favorite so far. I made the pedestal mount myself and it turned out great.


----------



## SD_Bowhunter

SD_Bowhunter said:


> My deer from last year has to be my favorite so far. I made the pedestal mount myself and it turned out great.
> Attached the wrong picture. Here is my actual homemade pedestal mount. Used other other pic for inspiration.


----------



## hokiehunter373

SD_Bowhunter said:


> SD_Bowhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My deer from last year has to be my favorite so far. I made the pedestal mount myself and it turned out great.
> Attached the wrong picture. Here is my actual homemade pedestal mount. Used other other pic for inspiration.
> View attachment 5078961
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty awesome
Click to expand...


----------



## Perfect Harvest

SD_Bowhunter said:


> SD_Bowhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My deer from last year has to be my favorite so far. I made the pedestal mount myself and it turned out great.
> Attached the wrong picture. Here is my actual homemade pedestal mount. Used other other pic for inspiration.
> View attachment 5078961
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I think I'm gonna use your pic for inspiration!
Click to expand...


----------



## EasyE-N-KS

Here is pedestal mount I had done on my deer from last year.


----------



## Stick&String96

My first mount is at the taxi right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyehunt3r

Simple homemade post mounts


----------



## skeeter41

.


----------



## kspseshooter

EasyE-N-KS said:


> Here is pedestal mount I had done on my deer from last year.


That looks amazing!! Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EasyE-N-KS

kpseshooter - Thank you! I built the base out of ceder planks and piece of limestone fence post.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Stick&String96 said:


> My first mount is at the taxi right now [emoji51]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What'd you end up getting?


----------



## hokiehunter373

kspseshooter said:


> That looks amazing!! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd have to agree. Awesome. And man that G3


----------



## Stick&String96

hokiehunter373 said:


> What'd you end up getting?


Full sneak shoulder mount. Keeping it basic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

Some good ideas here; tagged.


----------



## SD_Bowhunter

Not a full shoulder mount but a pretty cool way to display euro mounts. I cut a 1/2 inch thick piece of wood to look similar to whatever state you shot the deer. Then put all the license plates down and cut them to look like the state. Secure with screws and your all set.


----------



## BigDeer

My most recent. Mckenzie wall pedestal but I'm not sure on the number.


----------



## Buckeye Buck

This is mine from a couple years ago.


----------



## nflook765

This is my best mount I have. The work was done by Brian Bechtel in Crawfordsville, IN. This is my 2015 buck and the first shoulder mount I had done by him. He uses Ohio Taxidermy Supply forms. I believe this one is a 400 series semi-upright. I do know Brian does some additional shaping/sculpting to the form. My 2016 buck is with him right now.


----------



## bigpess51

Here is the start to my man cave. My taxi uses mackenzie products that are usually altered to fit each deer correctly. I give my taxi a lot of freedom and just give me a general idea of what i'm thinking for and he chooses the exact form, ear position, etc. I'm chasing some nice bucks this year, hopefully I can close the deal here soon and add to the "buck poles"


----------



## QSA01

Mr. Man said:


> Posted it before several times, but you asked, and I still like it. I try to get mine as close as possible to the way I remember them right before I shot them. Obviously this one was feeding on overhanging limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a new one to me....cool


----------



## Mr. Man

Nice mounts in this thread. I like looking at good mounts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crowbar_hoyt

bigpess51 said:


> View attachment 5084465
> View attachment 5084473
> View attachment 5084489
> View attachment 5084497
> View attachment 5084505
> 
> 
> Here is the start to my man cave. My taxi uses mackenzie products that are usually altered to fit each deer correctly. I give my taxi a lot of freedom and just give me a general idea of what i'm thinking for and he chooses the exact form, ear position, etc. I'm chasing some nice bucks this year, hopefully I can close the deal here soon and add to the "buck poles"


Legit!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody else have any finished mounts?


----------



## BP1992

...


----------



## Razorwire1

...


BP1992 said:


> ...


----------



## ZeroTolMfg

Here's my humble wall. Not sure what forms they are, all were done in the half sneak position.


----------



## Coosaridge1

My best...


----------



## hokiehunter373

Coosaridge1 said:


> My best...
> View attachment 5090577


You know what form?


----------



## daminoman90

bigpess51 said:


> View attachment 5084465
> View attachment 5084473
> View attachment 5084489
> View attachment 5084497
> View attachment 5084505
> 
> 
> Here is the start to my man cave. My taxi uses mackenzie products that are usually altered to fit each deer correctly. I give my taxi a lot of freedom and just give me a general idea of what i'm thinking for and he chooses the exact form, ear position, etc. I'm chasing some nice bucks this year, hopefully I can close the deal here soon and add to the "buck poles"


I have to ask, how did you make the trees/poles? Looks awesome!


----------



## luckyhunter

Both of these are McKenzie 8900 series wall pedestals mounts. One on the left is my Ohio buck from last year and the one on the right a friend of mine killed in NC. Same form and we picked them up at the same time. I like this form a lot.


----------



## hokiehunter373

luckyhunter said:


> View attachment 5092041
> Both of these are McKenzie 8900 series wall pedestals mounts. One on the left is my Ohio buck from last year and the one on the right a friend of mine killed in NC. Same form and we picked them up at the same time. I like this form a lot.


Love the 8900. Awesome looking mounts


----------



## PAdude

Lots of nice buck!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## fmfa0801

Here are my South FL Public land bucks


----------



## 3dn4jc

This is the look I'm going with for this years Ohio buck.


----------



## hokiehunter373

3dn4jc said:


> This is the look I'm going with for this years Ohio buck.
> View attachment 5101401
> 
> View attachment 5101425


That looks sweet. What form is that


----------



## 3dn4jc

hokiehunter373 said:


> That looks sweet. What form is that


I really don't know, I'm sure my taxidermist will know.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*mounts*

I have used uprights on my previous 2 mounts (we are only talking whitetails here right?) This year's buck will be full sneak with a slight left turn to show off all the splits better. I think hope it works out well. This year's buck will be a semi custom deal with 2 mounts being molded together.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Razorwire1 said:


> ...


That is an amazing mount right there! Whenever I break into the 180's that is the mount I want! Can I ask what form or taxi you used?


----------



## Razorwire1

It is a combs 9900. Taxidermy is my trade. I build custom pedestals also. My best bow kill. Mississippi


----------



## 4IDARCHER

It looks incredible. Awesome work!


----------



## Eddie12

I will contribute...both are Ohio bucks mounted on McKenzie forms. The one on the left is a 6900 series and the one on the right is an 8600 series. I like the 6900 a little better. My next mount just may be a pedestal though. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Does anyone have opinions on how the 6900 would look on a northern MD deer taken during the rut


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I have the forms catalog right here. On the 6900 I think it would depend on neck size and overall mass of the head. Do you have any pics of the buck? It


----------



## SolemnlySworn

SD_Bowhunter said:


> Not a full shoulder mount but a pretty cool way to display euro mounts. I cut a 1/2 inch thick piece of wood to look similar to whatever state you shot the deer. Then put all the license plates down and cut them to look like the state. Secure with screws and your all set.
> View attachment 5083537


This is a nice, cheap way to get the job done. Props.


----------



## hokiehunter373

4IDARCHER said:


> I have the forms catalog right here. On the 6900 I think it would depend on neck size and overall mass of the head. Do you have any pics of the buck? It


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I think the 6900 really looks good with a thick neck. From the pics I can't tell for sure but it looks like a longer neck. This isn't a knock on a great deer but I think a 6900 might look a bit stretched out and thin with that buck in that position.


----------



## Socialslayer

My 2015 Buck. Not sure on the form but semi-sneak head tilted right. My taxidermist had a whole photo log of previous mounts and had a good idea of how to make it look great. He did a wonderful job.


----------



## Doofy_13

4IDARCHER said:


> I think the 6900 really looks good with a thick neck. From the pics I can't tell for sure but it looks like a longer neck. This isn't a knock on a great deer but I think a 6900 might look a bit stretched out and thin with that buck in that position.


Agree 100%. I started doing my own Taxidermy this year using deer from MD. Even the tank I shot this year wont fit most forms that are out there. MD deer just don't compare to those out west. They are quite small framed IMO.

Amazing buck, Hokie!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

SWIFFY said:


> Quality taxidermy will make most any form look good. A poor taxidermist will ruin any mount. Id do what compliments the deers antlers the most.


This thread is evident of that fact. Good taxidermist make mounts that actually look like a live specimen of what they mounted. Bad taxidermists make deer look googly eyed bull frogs with a permanent bad hair day. There a lot of bad taxidermists for every good one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daminoman90

I had my 2015 buck done with the 6900 because he came into my snort wheeze swelled up looking for a fight and it was the last look he gave me as I did a mouth bleat to stop him.


----------



## bucksnort06

bigpess51 said:


> View attachment 5084465
> View attachment 5084473
> View attachment 5084489
> View attachment 5084497
> View attachment 5084505
> 
> 
> Here is the start to my man cave. My taxi uses mackenzie products that are usually altered to fit each deer correctly. I give my taxi a lot of freedom and just give me a general idea of what i'm thinking for and he chooses the exact form, ear position, etc. I'm chasing some nice bucks this year, hopefully I can close the deal here soon and add to the "buck poles"


Looks awesome! Where can I find one of those "buck poles". That's a great idea


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> Agree 100%. I started doing my own Taxidermy this year using deer from MD. Even the tank I shot this year wont fit most forms that are out there. MD deer just don't compare to those out west. They are quite small framed IMO.
> 
> Amazing buck, Hokie!


That's how I felt about the 6900 too. Doofy, what forms have you found work well for deer in our area


----------



## 3dn4jc

Who makes this mold and what number is it?


----------



## deer310sg

daminoman90 said:


> View attachment 5105593
> 
> 
> I had my 2015 buck done with the 6900 because he came into my snort wheeze swelled up looking for a fight and it was the last look he gave me as I did a mouth bleat to stop him.


Can you take a some pics of each side of mount please? Debating on this mount for my buck.


----------



## BowhunterT100

EasyE-N-KS said:


> Here is pedestal mount I had done on my deer from last year.


Absolutely love this mount


----------



## daminoman90

deer310sg said:


> Can you take a some pics of each side of mount please? Debating on this mount for my buck.


My man cave (basement) doesn't have great lighting so I did the best I could, hope it helps.


----------



## deer310sg

Looks great thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## attackone

Eddie12 said:


> I will contribute...both are Ohio bucks mounted on McKenzie forms. The one on the left is a 6900 series and the one on the right is an 8600 series. I like the 6900 a little better. My next mount just may be a pedestal though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need that sign in my life...where did u get it?


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's how I felt about the 6900 too. Doofy, what forms have you found work well for deer in our area


It really comes down to the neck measurements and finding a form that offers that size in the pose that you are looking for. You can find pretty much any size manikin in the pose that you want...its just a matter of you or your taxidermist spending the time to flip through the pages to find the one that matches up that has the details that you are looking for. 

The tank that I shot that field dressed at 210 pounds is going on a McKenzie 4600 full sneak. Largest neck measurement was 20"








The smaller 8 point that I killed on Liberty (typical MD deer...smaller frame but he was younger) is going on 8400 Series Semi-Upright also by McKenzie. This guy is tanned and ready to go on the form this Sunday. I had a hard time finding a form small enough for this one. Really a skinny/young deer but it's one that I'm willing to put in the kids room.


----------



## Narf

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

Here is another, this velvet buck was an oddity in the fact his body was good size but had a super skinny neck. My taxi had to shave on the neck quite a bit for a good fit. You can tell in the side pic. Sorry about the filter on the other pic


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> It really comes down to the neck measurements and finding a form that offers that size in the pose that you are looking for. You can find pretty much any size manikin in the pose that you want...its just a matter of you or your taxidermist spending the time to flip through the pages to find the one that matches up that has the details that you are looking for.
> 
> The tank that I shot that field dressed at 210 pounds is going on a McKenzie 4600 full sneak. Largest neck measurement was 20"
> View attachment 5108953
> 
> 
> The smaller 8 point that I killed on Liberty (typical MD deer...smaller frame but he was younger) is going on 8400 Series Semi-Upright also by McKenzie. This guy is tanned and ready to go on the form this Sunday. I had a hard time finding a form small enough for this one. Really a skinny/young deer but it's one that I'm willing to put in the kids room.
> View attachment 5108945


I feel like the neck of mine was prob between the 2 of yours. It wasn't massive but he certainly wasn't a young deer. Hoping to stop by the taxidermists shop this weekend


----------



## lee31

. 


Don't mind the kids toy's they have taken over my man cave.


----------



## Perfect Harvest

lee31 said:


> View attachment 5110825
> View attachment 5110833
> .
> 
> 
> Don't mind the kids toy's they have taken over my man cave.


Very nice! I really like the knotty pine lower walls and barn board background for the mounts. Great deer. I can relate with the toys lol, Doc Mcstuffins,Elsa and Anna have invaded our place too.


----------



## Eddie12

attackone said:


> I need that sign in my life...where did u get it?


I got it from Dillon's Country Treasure in Romney, WV. If I remember correctly it was 30 bucks. That is the only place we've ever seen it and my wife loves primitive decor so we have been to a few. lol


----------



## lee31

Perfect Harvest said:


> Very nice! I really like the knotty pine lower walls and barn board background for the mounts. Great deer. I can relate with the toys lol, Doc Mcstuffins,Elsa and Anna have invaded our place too.


lol. Went from a man cave to a family room. Hoping to have it all finished this winter.


----------



## lutzweiser

It's a McKenzie but I'm not sure which series. Rocky Creek Taxidermy in Columbiana Ohio did the mount. Scott Crawford is the owner and has won many awards for his work including Best of Show in Ohio. Look him up.


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> I feel like the neck of mine was prob between the 2 of yours. It wasn't massive but he certainly wasn't a young deer. Hoping to stop by the taxidermists shop this weekend


The awesome thing about your buck that will make it a great mount is the smaller head compared to the neck and rack. All about proportions. That smaller head on top of a heavy neck, broad shoulders, and great mass and height of the rack is going to make an amazing mount. Let us know what form you end up going with. Also what taxi are you going to?


----------



## Bankangler

*your mounts*

Here are my three favorite mounts Full Sneak, and two semi-sneaks. Love the full sneak for tall-tined bucks. All are Makenzie forms


----------



## Rhino91

Joe Coombs 9500.


----------



## sinko

I'm into doing everything European now days. Either a basic skull or something more elaborate like a pedestal or even splitting it length ways and adding a plack in a true European fashion.


----------



## SWIFFY

3dn4jc said:


> Who makes this mold and what number is it?
> View attachment 5106705


Thats a McKenzie 8900. May be slightly altered. That deer has a GIANT neck. I know you have a very good taxidermist, I think that big rascal of yours would look great like that!


----------



## Bankangler

*your mounts*

My son did this artwork to a Euro mount i did. Great Christmas present for me that year.


----------



## bowtech8401

SWIFFY said:


> Thats a McKenzie 8900. May be slightly altered. That deer has a GIANT neck. I know you have a very good taxidermist, I think that big rascal of yours would look great like that!


Yep, I chose this form for my 2016 bow buck.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> The awesome thing about your buck that will make it a great mount is the smaller head compared to the neck and rack. All about proportions. That smaller head on top of a heavy neck, broad shoulders, and great mass and height of the rack is going to make an amazing mount. Let us know what form you end up going with. Also what taxi are you going to?


I'm using Jason Poole this time. First time with him but I've heard good things


----------



## hokiehunter373

Rhino91 said:


> View attachment 5117873
> Joe Coombs 9500.


That looks amazing


----------



## 1Hunter

All taken with bow & arrow by BowsOnly and BaDaBing


----------



## 1Hunter

and some more......






















and the archers






BaDaBing






BowsOnly


----------



## 3dn4jc

SWIFFY said:


> Thats a McKenzie 8900. May be slightly altered. That deer has a GIANT neck. I know you have a very good taxidermist, I think that big rascal of yours would look great like that!


Thanks for the reply SWIFFY, much appreciated brother.


----------



## bowtech8401

1Hunter said:


> All taken with bow & arrow by BowsOnly and BaDaBing
> 
> View attachment 5119185
> 
> View attachment 5119201
> 
> View attachment 5119217
> 
> View attachment 5119225
> 
> View attachment 5119233


 Beautiful mounts, what state?


----------



## Putt4Doe

I think the three on the left in the middle are the 6500 series. Not 100% sure though


----------



## blinginpse

3dn4jc said:


> View attachment 5075457


I've said this every time I see this deer. I LOVE IT

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coldfire

6900 semi sneak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyO

Mckenzie 8400 Semi-upright


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pops423




----------



## hokiehunter373

pops423 said:


>


Are they 6900s?


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## hokiehunter373

Once more


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

I really like the one on the far left. McKenzie 8900 Series...


----------



## hokiehunter373

HNTRDAN said:


> I really like the one on the far left. McKenzie 8900 Series...
> View attachment 5136897


I like those too. Is that a 6900 next to it and then a 6400D?


----------



## MiStickSlinger

My taxidermist uses Ohio Taxidermy Supply forms, I've been extremely happy with them so far


----------



## muskykris

I think it's a semi sneak if I remember right.


----------



## Perfect Harvest

HNTRDAN said:


> I really like the one on the far left. McKenzie 8900 Series...
> View attachment 5136897


Beautiful wall!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My buck from 2015. Made a pedestal for him. Form is a Coombs altered 9500 series.


----------



## livinadream

Ishi Spirit said:


> My buck from 2015. Made a pedestal for him. Form is a Coombs altered 9500 series.


That's an awesome buck

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chase105

This is one of my buck mounts. It has over 50 inches of non-typical growth.


----------



## deer310sg

This form has caught my eye! Shot this 8 on Nov. 10th.
View attachment 5146769
View attachment 5146777
Combs 98 00 full sneak pedestal left turn. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone




----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ awesome wall there PaBone!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

deer310sg said:


> This form has caught my eye! Shot this 8 on Nov. 10th.
> View attachment 5146769
> View attachment 5146777
> Combs 98 00 full sneak pedestal left turn.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I have one of those 9800 series on my wall and they are very nice!


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi Spirit said:


> I have one of those 9800 series on my wall and they are very nice!


Could you post a pic Ishi?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^ awesome wall there PaBone!!!


Thanks Ishi, Have you decided on a mount for that brute you killed this year.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My pleasure. This picture was taken in my shop after I completed him. It's not the best pic sorry. A customer just picked this form a few days ago for his deer. I only use Coombs forms when a customer wants a wall pedestal or a floor pedestal. Otherwise I use Meder forms.


----------



## JRHOADES20

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

PaBone said:


> Thanks Ishi, Have you decided on a mount for that brute you killed this year.


I had it picked out before I carted him out of the woods :smile: I will be using a Coombs 9500 series RT turn. I think I will put the rock texture on the back again this year


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi Spirit said:


> My pleasure. This picture was taken in my shop after I completed him. It's not the best pic sorry. A customer just picked this form a few days ago for his deer. I only use Coombs forms when a customer wants a wall pedestal or a floor pedestal. Otherwise I use Meder forms.
> [URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/svrolffs/media/B045BB3
> Ya, that's a fine lookin mount! My decision is made! Thanks Mike.


----------



## PaBone

I like that 9800 also and I am still not sure what mount to put on my Ohio buck from this year. I killed it September 30th with a beautiful early season cape and not sure what would look best. I have eleven mounts and not one full sneak, what's your thoughts Ishi for an early season cape non swelled neck on a 9800.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I had it picked out before I carted him out of the woods :smile: I will be using a Coombs 9500 series RT turn. I think I will put the rock texture on the back again this year


That's what I'm thinking for this deer










In your experience do you think he'd look good on it? With a left turn. I'm between the Coombs 9500 and McKenzie 6900 I think. Measurements were 7 1/4, 19, 20, 22 I believe


----------



## pops423

hokiehunter373 said:


> Are they 6900s?


Yes


----------



## deer310sg

PaBone said:


> I like that 9800 also and I am still not sure what mount to put on my Ohio buck from this year. I killed it September 30th with a beautiful early season cape and not sure what would look best. I have eleven mounts and not one full sneak, what's your thoughts Ishi for an early season cape non swelled neck on a 9800.


PaBone, it will look great! As you know, a buck is always sneaking around. Go far it, as your first sneak mount.


----------



## deer310sg

Nice buck hokiehunter!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's what I'm thinking for this deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your experience do you think he'd look good on it? With a left turn. I'm between the Coombs 9500 and McKenzie 6900 I think. Measurements were 7 1/4, 19, 20, 22 I believe


Coombs 9500 all the way!!! Just make sure you have a good taxidermist. Personally I`m not a fan of McKenzie forms but that`s me. With those measurement your taxi will be able to find a form size with no problem..... nice buck by the way


----------



## deer310sg

PaBone, the pic with the 2 bucks. What form was used on the buck on the right? Looks great! Semi sneak right?


----------



## talon1961




----------



## hokiehunter373

deer310sg said:


> Nice buck hokiehunter!





Ishi Spirit said:


> Coombs 9500 all the way!!! Just make sure you have a good taxidermist. Personally I`m not a fan of McKenzie forms but that`s me. With those measurement your taxi will be able to find a form size with no problem..... nice buck by the way


Thanks guys! And thanks Ishi I think that's the final push I needed. Appreciate it


----------



## PaBone

deer310sg said:


> PaBone, the pic with the 2 bucks. What form was used on the buck on the right? Looks great! Semi sneak right?


Those bucks were both done on 8400 semi upright offsets. They were killed in the same year Pa. buck on left and Ohio on right and done by the same taxidermist, but they look very different to me. It shows how different the same form can look on each individual deer and how different a deer can look depending where it lives. The Pa. buck was a light colored red head from farmland and the Ohio buck was much darker taken in the big woods of Wayne National.


----------



## bsstalker

PaBone, why did you have the one w the drophook main beam remounted?


----------



## PaBone

bsstalker said:


> PaBone, why did you have the one w the drophook main beam remounted?


The taxidermist that I used at the time shipped my cape out with several others to be tanned and FedEx lost the shipment and by the time it was found all the capes spoiled. The taxidermist bought a replacement cape and when I got the mount back after almost two years it looked like it was mounted on a skinny neck doe. I think he bought a cheap southern cape because he did replace the capes at his expense, it was a bad situation for all involved. My original cape was a dark faced mature buck and the mount looked like a 160 deer mounted on a spike. So four years ago or so my buddy killed a nice mature buck in Ohio and did a skull mount and I used his cape and had it remounted, I am very happy with the remount even though it did cost me double.


----------



## bsstalker

^^that sucks but glad your happy now. He does look better now. Love the spread on the old barn w vines and seeing the old implement through holes, very nice bucks!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## PaBone

Here's the one pedestal I did last year. It's a white cedar stump cut flush on the bottom and weathered for about a year then varnished. My wife hates it and wanted it banished to the basement. I made it to the first landing heading into the basement and decided that was a good compromise and that's where he stayed.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## TBehindTheDuece

Adding pics is not all that user friendly on an iPad so I apologize for sideways pics. Top is from Oklahoma and bottom two are the same deer from Kansas.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks

And now for something completely different. I just got this bear back from the taxidermy shop. I would had a rug done but the fridge I put the stuff in never got cold, so it spoiled.
Anyone have any ideas for the claws? I'd like to display them somehow.


----------



## deer310sg

Make a necklace out of 1 or 2!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## reddeerhunter

Great mounts everyone. Heres a few mostly archery but not all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 182gross




----------



## reddeerhunter

182gross said:


> View attachment 5165681


Nice rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vitus

Some fine looking deer. Sure is a diff in one taxidermists work to another.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Perfect Harvest said:


> Beautiful wall!


Thank you!!


----------



## nuttinbutchunks

deer310sg said:


> Make a necklace out of 1 or 2!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I hadn't thought of that. I'd consider it for sure.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Vitus said:


> Some fine looking deer. Sure is a diff in one taxidermists work to another.


Agreed


----------



## 182gross

reddeerhunter said:


> Nice rack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks he grossed 182 2/8 the sad thing is I lost him in a house fire on April 23rd this year


----------



## reddeerhunter

Dang, terrible. He net booner? Too bad u didnt have a replica made hanging in the garage 
Either way, cool buck.


----------



## 182gross

Well it would have been gone too......I lost it all. I do have some pics and the office score sheet that I'm going to try to get a replica once things get back to normal


----------



## hokiehunter373

182gross said:


> Well it would have been gone too......I lost it all. I do have some pics and the office score sheet that I'm going to try to get a replica once things get back to normal


Wow sorry to hear that man. At least you're alright


----------



## Bhunter88

182gross said:


> Well it would have been gone too......I lost it all. I do have some pics and the office score sheet that I'm going to try to get a replica once things get back to normal


Sorry to hear that awesome buck though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Swazy

I'm gettin' all jacked looking at all the nice mounts!


----------



## hokiehunter373

bump


----------



## rakbowhunter




----------



## hokiehunter373

rakbowhunter said:


> View attachment 5179545
> View attachment 5179553
> View attachment 5179561
> View attachment 5179585


What form is that pedestal? McKenzie 8500 or 8900? Interested in one of those for my most recent buck I believe


----------



## thechadallan

I love euros


----------



## kspseshooter

That double throat patch is sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter

hokiehunter373 said:


> What form is that pedestal? McKenzie 8500 or 8900? Interested in one of those for my most recent buck I believe


It's the 8900 series. I originally had plans for a fence post but the wall looks great too. I really like this mount. Never a bad angle


----------



## hokiehunter373

thechadallan said:


> View attachment 5179601
> 
> View attachment 5179617
> 
> I love euros


That lighting is bad *****


----------



## hokiehunter373

rakbowhunter said:


> It's the 8900 series. I originally had plans for a fence post but the wall looks great too. I really like this mount. Never a bad angle
> View attachment 5179769


Yeah I think that's what I'm gonna go with too. Just trying to figure out the difference between that and the Matt Thompson 8500 pedestal. Awesome double throat patch too


----------



## labonte.r

I forget the name of this one but it really shows off the headgear.







This one is getting a full sneak!


----------



## hokiehunter373

labonte.r said:


> View attachment 5180617
> 
> I forget the name of this one but it really shows off the headgear.
> View attachment 5180625
> 
> This one is getting a full sneak!


He's gonna look amazing on a sneak. That's a ridiculous main frame 8. Congrats!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Maxemus

I just received my mountain lion a couple of days ago and my Roosevelt elk is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## reddeerhunter

You have been around and had many great hunts. But that cougar mount is flat. The ears are bad and its kind of blah. Just an opinion.


----------



## reddeerhunter

Duikers are cool and that purple thing tho.


----------



## Doofy_13

labonte.r said:


> I forget the name of this one but it really shows off the headgear.!


Gonna have to get one of these.


----------



## River rattler

Maxemus said:


> I just received my mountain lion a couple of days ago and my Roosevelt elk is arriving tomorrow.


Cool looking mounts! I have to ask though, what's with token?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zim

Lots of good eye candy in this thread. This is my favorite deer from Illinois and favorite mount in general, tough to draw moose from New Hampshire.


----------



## Maxemus

River rattler said:


> Cool looking mounts! I have to ask though, what's with token?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Every now and then my kids throw some crazy parties so one morning after I find Token there and I never touched it. Been there ever since.


----------



## PaBone

I don't know much about lion mounts, but Maxemus I think that is one awesome looking cat.


----------



## kspseshooter

Zim said:


> View attachment 5188633
> View attachment 5188625
> 
> 
> Lots of good eye candy in this thread. This is my favorite deer from Illinois and favorite mount in general, tough to draw moose from New Hampshire.


Great looking mounts Zim. Any idea what form that whitetail is on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Love that whitetail zim


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT

MAN SOME NICE MOUNTS! PaBone is this giant a remount or twin, I like the one on tree better


----------



## Zim

kspseshooter said:


> Great looking mounts Zim. Any idea what form that whitetail is on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a regular semi-sneak slight left turn. Cape is thin early season as I took him October 3rd.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Zim said:


> Just a regular semi-sneak slight left turn. Cape is thin early season as I took him October 3rd.


The early season ones really end up looking good. Always see all the detail from the taxi


----------



## Latty

Here's what a taxidermist personal mounts look like 

Kinda like the plumber with leaky pipes

Everyone else's gets done and mine don't!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

MDSTRUTNRUT said:


> MAN SOME NICE MOUNTS! PaBone is this giant a remount or twin, I like the one on tree better
> View attachment 5189345


Remount the original cape was lost during shipping when the taxidermist had it tanned and when I got the mount back it looked like a 160 inch buck mounted on a doe. I got a nice mature buck cape from my buddy and had it redone.


----------



## rackfreak210

Full sneak offset shoulder left turn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

rackfreak210 said:


> Full sneak offset shoulder left turn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome looking mount. Is that your wall he's hanging on? Really like how that looks too


----------



## rackfreak210

hokiehunter373 said:


> Awesome looking mount. Is that your wall he's hanging on? Really like how that looks too


Yep. I made a wall out of barn boards to hang all my mounts on in my man cave. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## haole boy

I


----------



## 12 point

full sneak head up









Mckenzie 64U









semi sneak









semi upright









semi upright









semi sneak


----------



## xxkilla




----------



## kspseshooter

12 point said:


> full sneak head up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mckenzie 64U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi sneak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi upright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi upright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi sneak


Can I get more pics of the 64U?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

12 point, what with the full sneak head up?


----------



## bucknut1

love this thread


----------



## cjcg7980

Here are some of mine


----------



## bucknut1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hower08




----------



## bucknut1

Hower08 said:


> View attachment 5196785
> 
> View attachment 5196809


Some of those look familiar 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

rackfreak210 said:


> Yep. I made a wall out of barn boards to hang all my mounts on in my man cave. It turned out pretty good.


Yeah it looks pretty awesome


----------



## 12 point

kspseshooter said:


> Can I get more pics of the 64U?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






























Here are a few more


----------



## Doebuster

30 inch main beams he's a stud !


----------



## kspseshooter

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

12 point, sorry meant to ask what form on the full sneak head up?


----------



## 12 point

deer310sg said:


> 12 point, sorry meant to ask what form on the full sneak head up?


I believe that is the Mckenzie 4600 series


----------



## hokiehunter373

12 point said:


> I believe that is the Mckenzie 4600 series


That mount looks real good. If I ever get one real wide I may have to use that


----------



## deer310sg

Your right. A stud. Nice mount!


Doebuster said:


> View attachment 5197505
> 30 inch main beams he's a stud !



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Doebuster

Here's another ,


----------



## kspseshooter

Up to the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytTF

Doebuster said:


> View attachment 5197505
> 30 inch main beams he's a stud !


30 inch beams? Come on? Great deer but not 30 inch beams


----------



## JMart294

here are mine. Deer definitely not as impressive as most of yours. Maybe next season I'll take a good one.


----------



## hokiehunter373

JMart294 said:


> View attachment 5221985
> here are mine. Deer definitely not as impressive as most of yours. Maybe next season I'll take a good one.


Look good jmart. You get your deer from last year done?


----------



## reddeerhunter

Doebuster said:


> View attachment 5197505
> 30 inch main beams he's a stud !


Dass gotta go Booner ya? Beauty animal, mount is sweet. Too bad someone nailed him to a tree, woulda been a keeper ; )


----------



## JMart294

hokiehunter373 said:


> Look good jmart. You get your deer from last year done?


No. Called on it the other day and still not done. I'm getting antsy.


----------



## SplitBrow189

Heres mine from two years ago, not sure on mount. Turned out good i thought. Need to get him some company on the wall lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

Nice buck. I miss those old metal tags (on the skull mount)!


----------



## Doebuster

HoytTF said:


> 30 inch beams? Come on? Great deer but not 30 inch beams


Oh yea 30 inch main beams , grosses 194 , 22 inches wide !


----------



## bucknut1

Great bucks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SplitBrow189

kowboy17 said:


> Nice buck. I miss those old metal tags (on the skull mount)!


Same here!! It was nice getting those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO

12 point said:


> full sneak head up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mckenzie 64U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi sneak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi upright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi upright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi sneak


You have a great set up, mounts look very detailed and laid out nicely. Well done.


----------



## xxkilla




----------



## Deone

I cannot wait to get my mule deer form this year finished. Coombs full sneak wall pedestal....I think he will look super sweet! 
So many awesome animals on here! Love this thread
Deone


----------



## Hoytdude90

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Great Wall and pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Hoytdude90 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Coombs 9500?


----------



## Hoytdude90

hokiehunter373 said:


> Coombs 9500?


The wall pedestal is mine, that one is my brothers, not sure on the form

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## butch7446

Here's just a few .......


----------



## hokiehunter373

Hoytdude90 said:


> The wall pedestal is mine, that one is my brothers, not sure on the form
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The pedestal is the one I'm asking about. Looks like the 9500. Asking cause I'm getting one done on that form so just curious


----------



## Perfect Harvest




----------



## Perfect Harvest

Crap. Please rotate ^^^


----------



## 45er

Upright - looking to the right


----------



## hokiehunter373

Perfect Harvest said:


> Crap. Please rotate ^^^


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Coombs 9500?


Yes its a 9500.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Here is one that was mounted in 2012. He was nicknamed Barbie because he was caught in a fence and had barbed wire wrapped around his antlers and his mouth wired shut. He was going to die cause he couldn't eat. The form is a Meder pedestal.


----------



## Memmax

Got my antelope skull back from Hydrographics today. Not as cool looking as I hoped it would be, but I'm happy none the less.









16' F250 6.7 CCSB


----------



## AintNoGriz

Ishi Spirit said:


> Here is one that was mounted in 2012. He was nicknamed Barbie because he was caught in a fence and had barbed wire wrapped around his antlers and his mouth wired shut. He was going to die cause he couldn't eat. The form is a Meder pedestal.


That is amazing!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Don't know what form it is, just a semi sneak I think


----------



## cbay

Having a tough time deciding how i want to go with this year's deer. One thing that has me confused when looking at forms is the neck size vs nose to ear measurement. 
I got a nose to eye of a little over 8". But a neck of only 21". That is a lot of shaving!! Starting to question my nose to eye measurement but i do remember checking it twice and came up 8-8.5. All measurements with hide on.
If i don't go with a 64U and decide to go with a semi-sneak, would like some suggestions. 
A pic for reference.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ If possible try and tan the skin first as many times post rut whitetails the skin will let out after tanning. You could go with a change out head also if needed. I strongly advise not to shave to much of the form down to make it fit as that looks hideous then you get a pencil neck deer. You can go down to a 7 3/4 with no problems. Are you doing the taxidermy on it?


----------



## deer310sg

Deone said:


> I cannot wait to get my mule deer form this year finished. Coombs full sneak wall pedestal....I think he will look super sweet!
> So many awesome animals on here! Love this thread
> Deone


That's the form I chose for my whitetail. Should look awesome. 
Great mulie!


----------



## cbay

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^ If possible try and tan the skin first as many times post rut whitetails the skin will let out after tanning. You could go with a change out head also if needed. I strongly advise not to shave to much of the form down to make it fit as that looks hideous then you get a pencil neck deer. You can go down to a 7 3/4 with no problems. Are you doing the taxidermy on it?


Ishi, yes i'm doing it. Using Mckenzie tan after the pickle this time, so hopefully i can keep some of the stretch. Only done a few but have found i needed to shave every one of them. Possible cause of over neutralizing the pickle (krowtann). Glad you mentioned 7 3/4 because that is what i was going to do.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

cbay said:


> Ishi, yes i'm doing it. Using Mckenzie tan after the pickle this time, so hopefully i can keep some of the stretch. Only done a few but have found i needed to shave every one of them. Possible cause of over neutralizing the pickle (krowtann). Glad you mentioned 7 3/4 because that is what i was going to do.


I have no experience with krowtann and probably won't ever use it. I use Trubond acid and tan. I keep the capes in the juice ( pickle) for at least 3 to 4 days shave them then put them back in the juice for another 24 hrs. When neutralizing them I have increased the time from 30 minutes to 45 minutes and the capes will almost always go back to their true size. I take meat measurements when skinning but now I tan them to get their neck measurements before I order the forms. 

Good luck on getting him mounted as you are probably finding out real quick that taxidermy isn't a perfect world. Get the form size that is close to your deer then its all about making it fit by adjusting the skin.


----------



## hokiehunter373

AintNoGriz said:


> Don't know what form it is, just a semi sneak I think


Those brows are gnarly


----------



## 70641

The pic of the deer on the floor is the one I got this Oct 31. He scored 156 and is currently getting mounted...


----------



## hokiehunter373

shippychippy said:


> View attachment 5245377
> View attachment 5245385
> View attachment 5245393
> The pic of the deer on the floor is the one I got this Oct 31. He scored 156 and is currently getting mounted...


Any chance you're gonna get him done in a semi sneak right turn? Lol


----------



## mb41

Here's my Euro from last year.

My old lady likes the presentation a lot better than just the standard plaque...


----------



## 70641

hokiehunter373 said:


> Any chance you're gonna get him done in a semi sneak right turn? Lol


How did you know!!!! Lol


----------



## buckeyboy

few of mine I had outside cleaning I don't leave them on the fence LOL


----------



## 70641

hokiehunter373 said:


> Any chance you're gonna get him done in a semi sneak right turn? Lol


Here are my 2 European Mounts and 1 just the horns....


----------



## Idabowhntr

Here's a few of mine


----------



## iccyman001

Nice billy!!!


----------



## SWIFFY

Great looking Mount Ishi!! I love that you kept the barbed wire incorporated into it!


----------



## kspseshooter

mb41 said:


> Here's my Euro from last year.
> 
> My old lady likes the presentation a lot better than just the standard plaque...
> View attachment 5245985


Holy crap!! Let's see the rest of that bass!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lungpuncher1

Got my 2015 deer back finally. 6900 form


----------



## ozzz

Two of them by the x mad tree


----------



## rustyhart

Don't laugh.


----------



## SAMERKH

This is my first attempt at a diy mount. My brother-in-law shot this opening day of rifle. It's his first buck. Wanted to give home something to remember it on Christmas. Skull cleaning wasn't that bad and frame was fun to make. Lots that could be improved but hopefully he likes it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onza08

This seems to be the easiest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB800

SAMERKH said:


> This is my first attempt at a diy mount. My brother-in-law shot this opening day of rifle. It's his first buck. Wanted to give home something to remember it on Christmas. Skull cleaning wasn't that bad and frame was fun to make. Lots that could be improved but hopefully he likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really cool! I like that


----------



## SAMERKH

JB800 said:


> Really cool! I like that


Thank you!


----------



## laker04

Great job, Samerkh!!


----------



## deer310sg

A few of my euro mounts
View attachment 5250041
View attachment 5250049


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

View attachment 5250057
View attachment 5250065
View attachment 5250073


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMERKH

Thanks! Now I just need to shoot one big enough to justify a shoulder mount myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope Santa gets you your dream mount lol


----------



## Buckaroo2

SAMERKH said:


> This is my first attempt at a diy mount. My brother-in-law shot this opening day of rifle. It's his first buck. Wanted to give home something to remember it on Christmas. Skull cleaning wasn't that bad and frame was fun to make. Lots that could be improved but hopefully he likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Your brother-in-law should be very pleased.


----------



## phensway

Coombs full sneak wall pedestal


----------



## PaBone

Nice mount phensway, I have been thinking about doing my Ohio buck on the Coombs 9800 and there is not a lot of pictures of that mount out there.


----------



## larmike

I have a VERY understanding wife to give me a main, 1st floor wall  ...not to mention the time to get 'em. All taken with bow. 

Have another one from this year heading for this wall.


----------



## DJO

larmike said:


> I have a VERY understanding wife to give me a main, 1st floor wall  ...not to mention the time to get 'em. All taken with bow.
> 
> Have another one from this year heading for this wall.
> 
> View attachment 5259417


I'm impressed brother, that is quite a line up.


----------



## deer310sg

phensway said:


> Coombs full sneak wall pedestal


..
Hey phensway, could you post pics of both side of your Coombs mount please?


----------



## sfhunter

This is my all archery, public land trophy wall. It took some time to talk the wife into letting this happen!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phensway

Not sure how to turn it


----------



## rustyhart

phensway said:


> Not sure how to turn it


There you go bud.


----------



## Zim

So here's a moose I got tucked in neatly above my printer. I got it straight ahead pose sneak I think this works for moose but duck head when refilling paper. He was from one of my all time most memorable hunts New Hampshire DIY 2012.

Have been waiting to buy a home suitable for him and my other mounts but just about given up here in Illinois due to nazi Michael Madigan's $15,000/year property taxes for a 1950's 3BR/2BA dump home on 1/5th acre lot. Likely putting in for a transfer to get over state line into Indiana. So glad now that I bought an IL LL ten years ago!

Shopping for a ranch with basement for the mounts and a ping pong table since my wife is chinese. [emoji630][emoji132][emoji631]☺


----------



## bow ben

Here are a few of my best shoulder mounts. I did the euro myself. All public land with a bow.


----------



## Mohican

Waiting for a man cave to setup these eight, plus my pedestal mount plus this years buck (11 point) which is at the taxidermist.


----------



## Zim

Mohican said:


> View attachment 5262657
> View attachment 5262673
> 
> Waiting for a man cave to setup these eight, plus my pedestal mount plus this years buck (11 point) which is at the taxidermist.


Haha I have a pile-o-bucks like that too! Thanks to Michael Madigan's unsustainable state pensions and Chicago entitlements. I'll see if I can find a pic of mine.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Mohican said:


> View attachment 5262657
> View attachment 5262673
> 
> Waiting for a man cave to setup these eight, plus my pedestal mount plus this years buck (11 point) which is at the taxidermist.


What pedestal did you get


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## BigAl1142

beautiful monts


----------



## Iamewe64

View attachment 5287409

hogzilla


----------



## SplitBrow189

Got my new mount back....







lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Elkchayser

Nice Deer!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Ryangreen93

jakep567 said:


> ...


Hahahaha!!! This made me laugh.


----------



## Jamesb91891




----------



## fella

2013











2009


----------



## 6x5BC

fella said:


> View attachment 5323361
> 
> 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323417
> 
> 2009


Great bucks!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fella

6x5BC said:


> Great bucks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## hank lee

Tagged


----------



## elitesyn65

McKenzie upright








McKenzie 6900








All of them so far minus this years bow kill which is being mounted on a McKenzie 8400










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*basement mounts*

although I posted up earlier the other deer mounts thought I would post up some of my basement mounts that seem to fit well in the décor of the basement.


----------



## 0nepin

Not sure what form the taxidermist used but I like it .this was my 2015 buck Known as labrow James with the arrow that killed him .my best bow buck by far and not bad for deep south GA .


----------



## 0nepin

Man that looks real classy brother .love it


4IDARCHER said:


> although I posted up earlier the other deer mounts thought I would post up some of my basement mounts that seem to fit well in the décor of the basement.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

0nepin said:


> Man that looks real classy brother .love it


Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

That buck of yours is a stud too no matter where he is from!


----------



## hokiehunter373

4IDARCHER said:


> That buck of yours is a stud too no matter where he is from!


Seriously. Those brows are awesome


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Diesel79

2016 was my first year archery hunting in 25 years, and my first deer ever.


----------



## deer310sg

Way to go Diesel79!!


----------



## Diesel79

deer310sg said:


> Way to go Diesel79!!


Thanks! I put in a ton of time and work for him so it was pretty rewarding. Many 9 hour round trips to my inlaws land in SD setting up stands, checking cameras, and of course unsuccessful hunts. 

It was a pretty insane morning! After his third time running through the small plot of trees i was hunting I called him in with my voice to 10 yds, I picked a heck of a day to forget my grunt call in the truck. Lol. He dropped right there at the bottom of my tree after the shot. Here he is about 30 seconds before I took the shot.

I was able to put him in the Pope and Young book.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Diesel79 said:


> Thanks! I put in a ton of time and work for him so it was pretty rewarding. Many 9 hour round trips to my inlaws land in SD setting up stands, checking cameras, and of course unsuccessful hunts.
> 
> It was a pretty insane morning! After his third time running through the small plot of trees i was hunting I called him in with my voice to 10 yds, I picked a heck of a day to forget my grunt call in the truck. Lol. He dropped right there at the bottom of my tree after the shot. Here he is about 30 seconds before I took the shot.
> 
> I was able to put him in the Pope and Young book.


Man he looks like he has a massive body. I love how that euro looks congrats


----------



## Ekp319Devin

wow, very nice


----------



## Perfect Harvest

Diesel79 said:


> 2016 was my first year archery hunting in 25 years, and my first deer ever.


Awesome job, and beautiful display/mount!


----------



## Diesel79

Perfect Harvest said:


> Awesome job, and beautiful display/mount!


Thanks! My dad made it, and I staind it to match the trim in my house. You can't tell by the pick, but it has a cool wedge piece and the mount sits at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## JaySee

162" 5x5 on the left and 173" 5x5 on right.


----------



## hokiehunter373

JaySee said:


> View attachment 5432177
> 
> 
> 162" 5x5 on the left and 173" 5x5 on right.


Amazing deer


----------



## doughboy181




----------



## Diesel79

Alot of very nice mounts!


----------



## rackstar

doughboy181 said:


> View attachment 5435266


Need a hunting partner?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kowboy17

doughboy181 said:


> View attachment 5435266


Very nice!!

Now, if you are married, you have the coolest wife

If you have a sister, I need to meet her.


----------



## doughboy181

kowboy17 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Now, if you are married, you have the coolest wife
> 
> If you have a sister, I need to meet her.


Ha! Thanks kowboy17-I just spit my beer all over my tablet......lol


----------



## hokiehunter373

kowboy17 said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Now, if you are married, you have the coolest wife
> 
> If you have a sister, I need to meet her.


Lol well said


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Jerred44

Some of mine














These guys I hide in the corner. The deer on the left is just old. The one on the rt just sucks. U get what you pay for







And some more I need to put on Wall








Now just waiting on my Saskatchewan half bear mount. And my new jersey bear hide and skull


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

doughboy181 said:


> View attachment 5435266


Sweet setup, nice deer! Back in college my buddy and I ran across a guy that was crazy about shed antlers....he had them everywhere in his house including some 100" bones from Canada. He had some of those big ones by the TV and he would always tell us "When my wife wants to watch one of her shows on TV, I am totally fine with it. She thinks I am watching, but I am really just staring at the big chocolate bones!" haha


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I've been talking to several members about a Coombs 9800 full sneak. Here is one I done for a customer today that was just mounted and very wet. The form is a 8 by 24. The buck is a 168 inch 9 pt bow kill. 








Picture above is looking straight at the deer if it was on the wall. 








Second picture is at a 45 degree angle. Hope this will help with form selections.


----------



## medicsnoke

Ishi Spirit said:


> I've been talking to several members about a Coombs 9800 full sneak.


I am still leaning towards a Coombs full sneak with off set shoulder. This mount looks much different than the other one you posted?
photo sharing


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Sorry my bad I should have said the form is a wall pedestal not a traditional shoulder mount. A wall pedestal will look very different then a traditional shoulder mount


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I've been talking to several members about a Coombs 9800 full sneak. Here is one I done for a customer today that was just mounted and very wet. The form is a 8 by 24. The buck is a 168 inch 9 pt bow kill.
> View attachment 5475065
> 
> 
> Picture above is looking straight at the deer if it was on the wall.
> View attachment 5475073
> 
> 
> Second picture is at a 45 degree angle. Hope this will help with form selections.


Love it, Ishi. Whenever I can get a nice wide one, that form will certainly be a nominee. Hopefully it's during the rut and the full sneak represents how the deer looked. Thanks for sharing


----------



## medicsnoke

Ishi Spirit said:


> Sorry my bad I should have said the form is a wall pedestal not a traditional shoulder mount. A wall pedestal will look very different then a traditional shoulder mount


Looks very nice but I think I like the standard shoulder mount more. I came across this image and really like it as well....especially the ears at full alert. 
how to take a screenshot on a pc


----------



## Ishi Spirit

medicsnoke said:


> I am still leaning towards a Coombs full sneak with off set shoulder. This mount looks much different than the other one you posted?
> photo sharing


Yes both are a Coombs 9800 full sneak wall pedestals. As I use these 9800 more each size and turn are individually sculpted and will have variances on the looks of each form in this series. 
I'm also seeing differences in the Coombs 9500 wall pedestals but as the sculptor makes the form they won't all look 100% the same. 
This pic is the first guys sons gun deer on a regular Meder full sneak it scored 187 they had a good year.


----------



## PaBone

Good stuff Ishi, the 9800 looks great as well as the rest of your mounts. My ohio buck is being done on the Coombs 9800 right turn 7 1/2 - 22. Its an early season hide and being thinner it should show a lot of detail. Your right I have noticed it seems each size 9800 looks a little different. I hope to have mine by the end of the month, thanks for posting the pictures buddy now I am even more fired up to get the 9800 back.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Thanks PaBone. The first pic medicsnoke posted of my 9800 is a 7 1/2 by 22


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi Spirit said:


> I've been talking to several members about a Coombs 9800 full sneak. Here is one I done for a customer today that was just mounted and very wet. The form is a 8 by 24. The buck is a 168 inch 9 pt bow kill.
> View attachment 5475065
> 
> 
> Picture above is looking straight at the deer if it was on the wall.
> View attachment 5475073
> 
> 
> Second picture is at a 45 degree angle. Hope this will help with form selections.


Those mounts and forms are incredible!! Nice, nice work!! Post up pics of when they are finishes please?


----------



## 6x5BC

I really like the Coombs forms. Nice work too !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi, are these Iowa, or midwest deer? They look 2 be

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Yes both are Iowa deer. I'll post pics of my deer in a few days and I'll post finished pics of the Coombs 9800. It will be at least a month after he dries and I get him finished up.


----------



## bpkah216

Ishi Spirit said:


> I've been talking to several members about a Coombs 9800 full sneak. Here is one I done for a customer today that was just mounted and very wet. The form is a 8 by 24. The buck is a 168 inch 9 pt bow kill.
> View attachment 5475065
> 
> 
> Picture above is looking straight at the deer if it was on the wall.
> View attachment 5475073
> 
> 
> Second picture is at a 45 degree angle. Hope this will help with form selections.


Gorgeous Mount!!


----------



## deer310sg

deer310sg said:


> Ishi, are these Iowa, or midwest deer? They look 2 be
> What are your thoughts of the Meder forms? That's all my taxi uses. I have one buck on the full sneak offset RT meder. This years was debating on the pedestal mount, or the semi sneak both LT? Wish that meder offered the full sneak ped mount form!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG


----------



## whiter16

many good looking mounts here.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Meder forms is all I use other then if a customer wants a wall pedestal or floor pedestal then I will use Coombs. New forms from Meder probably won't happen but yes I would always like more choices.
The Meder semi sneak offset shoulder is hard to beat. It has been very popular for several years now.


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi Spirit said:


> Meder forms is all I use other then if a customer wants a wall pedestal or floor pedestal then I will use Coombs. New forms from Meder probably won't happen but yes I would always like more choices.
> The Meder semi sneak offset shoulder is hard to beat. It has been very popular for several years now.


Do you have any pics of mounts using the meder pedestal profile form?
Whats your thoughts, and why dont you use it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

Ishi Spirit said:


> Yes both are a Coombs 9800 full sneak wall pedestals. As I use these 9800 more each size and turn are individually sculpted and will have variances on the looks of each form in this series.
> I'm also seeing differences in the Coombs 9500 wall pedestals but as the sculptor makes the form they won't all look 100% the same.
> This pic is the first guys sons gun deer on a regular Meder full sneak it scored 187 they had a good year.
> View attachment 5475625


whats the one on the back wall called?


----------



## deer310sg

Semi sneak i would say

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

View attachment 5483321

Here is a pic of my13' bow kill. Meder full sneak offset right turn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

View attachment 5483377
View attachment 5483385

Side pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Hank the one on the back wall is a OTS semi sneak. I was going to switch to them a few years back but after that year I changed my mind. 
The Barbie buck I posted earlier in this thread is a Meder wall ped with the attachment to make if a full floor pedestal. I've done many on the Meder wall pedestal. There is nothing wrong with them and I still would use one at the customers request. For me now personally I like the Coombs pedestal look better then the half moon look of a Meder wall pedestal.


----------



## deer310sg

Your right on the meder ped profile form. Not enough chest for my liking! I'm sure the semi sneak offset meder will be nice looking.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

It will look very nice. The chest and brisket area looks the same as your full sneak you posted. The mount looks very nice by the way. You are in good hands


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi, wheres shop located? Website?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deone

Deone said:


> I cannot wait to get my mule deer form this year finished. Coombs full sneak wall pedestal....I think he will look super sweet!
> So many awesome animals on here! Love this thread
> Deone


I got my mount back and absolutely love it!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

deer310sg said:


> Ishi, wheres shop located? Website?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'll send you a PM. 

Very nice Mule Deer Deone!! There is a lot going in the full sneak pedestals. Especially the arm pit and brisket on those forms. Score?


----------



## kspseshooter

That looks awesome man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Deone said:


> View attachment 5485713
> 
> 
> I got my mount back and absolutely love it!


Nicely done!! Beaut for sure!  Love that mount form!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Deone said:


> View attachment 5485713
> 
> 
> I got my mount back and absolutely love it!


What a beast


----------



## Deone

Thanks guys! The mount even got living room status which I thought was impossible! 

Score doesn't really matter....he's a good deer and scores a lot for a typical. No one believes anyone on here anyway regarding scores do best to keep from getting called a liar.....even though he's been official scored &#55357;&#56883;

Very nice Mule Deer Deone!! There is a lot going in the full sneak pedestals. Especially the arm pit and brisket on those forms. Score?[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaBone

Are you guys finishing the back of your Coombs 9800 with leather or does it hang so close to the wall that you can't see the back?


----------



## PaBone

Deone that mulie looks great


----------



## Ishi Spirit

PaBone said:


> Are you guys finishing the back of your Coombs 9800 with leather or does it hang so close to the wall that you can't see the back?


It needs to be finished with something. You will see it pretty good when you look at it from the exposed side. My buck I used leather. For the one I posted a few days ago will be finished with a homemade rock surface, felt can be used plus there many other ways to finish the back.


----------



## deer310sg

My tax iused a light tan leather on my speed goat wall ped.
View attachment 5487649
View attachment 5487657


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Sorry for the side pics!! Darn it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman127

McKenzie/Ben Mears offset Sweep series with Habitat


----------



## hokiehunter373

bump


----------



## deer310sg

bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wyattcole

I like the sneak look!


----------



## wyattcole

beautiful!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Here are the finished pic of my Election Day Buck that I posted a thread on. Done just in time to take him to the IBA Spring Banquet. 
The form is a 9500 Coombs wall pedestal. 




The back was finished with rust dyed leather to match his reddish coat. 



This is the first time I have had all my mounts in one room. Sorry for the ugly couch but it was a freebie.


----------



## PaBone

Wow Ishi, Great looking mounts and lots of them. Your definitely doing something right.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Holy cow, man, that room. Phenomenal. Love the shredded up stuff still on your Election Day deers antlers


----------



## SWIFFY

Thats awesome Ishi! Your a fine taxidermist and clearly your pretty good at killin big bucks too! 

Now lets find you a new couch!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^^ Now lets find you a new couch! 
I love it and new wallpaper. I hardly go down there. When I get done working on deer I don't want to look at more :lol:


----------



## medicsnoke

Ishi Spirit said:


> Here are the finished pic of my Election Day Buck that I posted a thread on. Done just in time to take him to the IBA Spring Banquet.
> The form is a 9500 Coombs wall pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back was finished with rust dyed leather to match his reddish coat.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have had all my mounts in one room. Sorry for the ugly couch but it was a freebie.


With a wall like that you should be more famous than Ohiobooners! You got any quiver sniffers you know of?


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi, that's world class work that there bro!! And quite the hunter also!! Love those coombs forms.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

medicsnoke said:


> With a wall like that you should be more famous than Ohiobooners! You got any quiver sniffers you know of?


 None that I know of lol


----------



## kspseshooter

That piebald is sweet!!
Nice room!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwork

Southern WV


----------



## hokiehunter373

jwork said:


> Southern WV


Great lookin buck. How bout the rest of um on that wall?


----------



## Okie3




----------



## hokiehunter373

Okie3 said:


> View attachment 5515841


Dang he's tall


----------



## Winston_7

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Winston_7 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Nice looking mount! Love that bleach white throats patch


----------



## Winston_7

medicsnoke said:


> Nice looking mount! Love that bleach white throats patch


Thank you! He's the best taxidermist in the area and had it back to me in 5 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fly1

I wish I could remember the form number but would be guessing. It's a McKenzie (what isn't these days - right). However, this is by far the best mount of the Nine I have.


----------



## SWIFFY

fly1 said:


> I wish I could remember the form number but would be guessing. It's a McKenzie (what isn't these days - right). However, this is by far the best mount of the Nine I have.


Appears to be a 6900. Looks very good. Heck of a buck!


----------



## haole boy

a few of my whitetails


----------



## haole boy

New Mexico bull


----------



## deer310sg

Nice buck fly1!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MountieHunter

Heres my west virginia buck. Dont know the specifics on form, he was my first head mount and the taxidermists suggested straight up, facing left (your right) with ears up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

haole boy said:


> View attachment 5519009
> a few of my whitetails


Very nice wall!! I may need to start hunting Hawaii :smile:


----------



## jwork

hokiehunter373 said:


> Great lookin buck. How bout the rest of um on that wall?


Thanks.


----------



## hokiehunter373

jwork said:


> Thanks.


Those main beams on that one in the corner to the left are awesome. Do they cross?


----------



## jwork

hokiehunter373 said:


> Those main beams on that one in the corner to the left are awesome. Do they cross?


Yes they do. There is just enough space where they cross to get your finger in between.


----------



## hokiehunter373

jwork said:


> Yes they do. There is just enough space where they cross to get your finger in between.


That's awesome


----------



## kspseshooter

Picked up this years buck today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

That's always a welcome phone call! Great buck.


----------



## tered

This was my first mount. Very happy.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

tered said:


> This was my first mount. Very happy.


Great look on him!! Nice mount :thumbs_up


----------



## SB80

Picked up my deer yesterday.


----------



## hokiehunter373

I'm expecting my first one from last year back in the next week or so. Can't come soon enough


----------



## parker18

He's my 2 from this season. It was an 8 year self tought bow hunting quest to shoot a decent buck. This year it happened twice with my first 2 bow bucks.


----------



## sfhunter

I really like that second one. Super unique!! Congrats on both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## butch7446

Here are a few of mine....


----------



## neck shot

SB80 said:


> Picked up my deer yesterday.


Do u know what form?


----------



## imhunting2




----------



## SD_Bowhunter

My 2014 archery buck from Nebraska.








My 2015 and 2016 bucks. I made the pedestal mount myself using old fence posts.


----------



## aeds151

I dropped off my first buck a few months ago. I had him do it in a straight mount. What do you guys think of this configuration. Any of you have straight mounts that do not look odd?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captphil

I only have the one, killed Jan 21, 2016, first mountable buck I've killed. Taxi used a skinny form, not totally pleased with it but it does make the rack look bigger. Have this years buck getting done now, used a different taxi, going with a McKenzie 6900.


















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clocked92

I've gotta add some Mule deer in this thread. First buck is a rifle kill from 2008 that grossed 198". The second buck is my first archery kill from 2015 and grossed 203". So between the two I've got 400" of antler on the wall.


----------



## Jerred44

damn those are nice


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Clocked92 said:


> I've gotta add some Mule deer in this thread. First buck is a rifle kill from 2008 that grossed 198". The second buck is my first archery kill from 2015 and grossed 203". So between the two I've got 400" of antler on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 5653273
> View attachment 5653281


Two great bucks wow!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Clocked92 said:


> I've gotta add some Mule deer in this thread. First buck is a rifle kill from 2008 that grossed 198". The second buck is my first archery kill from 2015 and grossed 203". So between the two I've got 400" of antler on the wall.
> 
> View attachment 5653273
> View attachment 5653281


Good looking mounts of some great bucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Great bucks Clocked92!! Nice mounts!


----------



## Clocked92

Thanks guys! Both mounts are Semi-sneak but are slightly different. Couldn't tell you the form # though.


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## getem2011

One on the right is beautiful


----------



## Jack The Ripper




----------



## kspseshooter

Dang it jack!!! I'm taking my ball and goin to play somewhere else!!! Who can compete with that room???! Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 5668585
> View attachment 5668617
> View attachment 5668633


Very nice room and wall!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Jack The Ripper said:


> View attachment 5668585
> View attachment 5668617
> View attachment 5668633


Dude. You got a wife? If so, can I introduce her to mine? Lol


----------



## getem2011

Very cool set up you have here!


----------



## SWIFFY

Beautiful room Jack!!! Youve got a pile of amazing bucks there! I can see how you were able to let this years buck grow to maturity!


----------



## MOPRO

Awesome room hokiehunter!


----------



## hokiehunter373

MOPRO said:


> Awesome room hokiehunter!


Man I wish I could claim that room but it's certainly not mine lol


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Thanks!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I finally got the Coombs 9800 done. The back was finished with a homemade rock surface.


----------



## full moon64

PaBone said:


> Wow Ishi, Great looking mounts and lots of them. Your definitely doing something right.


yeah he lives in Iowa


----------



## PaBone

Looks great Ishi, I should have my 9800 back soon. It's finally going on the form this week.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

full moon64 said:


> yeah he lives in Iowa


If it was only that easy:smile::jksign:


----------



## Ishi Spirit

PaBone said:


> Looks great Ishi, I should have my 9800 back soon. It's finally going on the form this week.


I can`t wait to see it!! You have to post it up....... promise me:teeth:


----------



## saskguy

This is my favourite form out of all my mounts. I believe it is a McKenzie (embarrassed I do not remember ) I just give my taxi creative control. I currently am expecting a new one on the same form just opposite turn.


----------



## Zim

full moon64 said:


> yeah he lives in Iowa


Haha ya that's definitely the ticket!  I'm there now scouting public for the fall when I should draw my zone. Pricey but worth it every 4 years for a real deer hunt, not an Illinois public land ghost hunt. 

























Hell I enjoy just scouting here better than actually hunting Illinois public!


----------



## kspseshooter

Ishi Spirit said:


> I finally got the Coombs 9800 done. The back was finished with a homemade rock surface.


Beautiful mount Ishi! Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

saskguy said:


> This is my favourite form out of all my mounts. I believe it is a McKenzie (embarrassed I do not remember ) I just give my taxi creative control. I currently am expecting a new one on the same form just opposite turn.


Beautiful mount Saskguy!! To help you out the form is a Coombs 9500:smile: The brisket, arm pits and the part that juts out above the leg is a dead give away.


----------



## saskguy

> Beautiful mount Saskguy!! To help you out the form is a Coombs 9500 The brisket, arm pits and the part that juts out above the leg is a dead give away


Thanks Ishi!:wink:
I love the profile of it, that's why the one I'm waiting on is the same form.


----------



## saskguy

I want to hang out in Jack's room!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I finally got the Coombs 9800 done. The back was finished with a homemade rock surface.


Looks awesome, Ishi!


----------



## Jerred44

Got my bear back


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ Great looking mount! Beautiful


----------



## kspseshooter

Very nice! I like like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Jerred44 said:


> Got my bear back
> View attachment 5690905


He's awesome looking


----------



## nflook765

elitesyn65 said:


> McKenzie upright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKenzie 6900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them so far minus this years bow kill which is being mounted on a McKenzie 8400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first two mounts filled my screen as I scrolled down...I was hoping they were a joke copy and pasted from Craigslist or ebay. They are looking at me no matter which way i look!!


----------



## PaBone

My Joe Coombs 9800 full sneak was put on the form Friday and I took a few pics that evening. I am very happy with it and the early season Sept 30th cape shows every detail. I don't think the pictures inside do this form justice and it is really life like in person. When it's finished I will get some outdoor pics.


----------



## deer310sg

PaBone, one nice mount!! Love that form!


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi Spirit said:


> I finally got the Coombs 9800 done. The back was finished with a homemade rock surface.


Nicely done as usual Ishi!! What a brute


----------



## Zim

Well been following this thread but had nothing of interest to post but that changed this weekend when my old Indiana Gander Mountain store called and asked me to pick up my last two mounts I had stored there because they will be closing. 




























By coincidence, today I found out I drew the same Arizona archery elk tag I used in 2004 when I shot the middle bull, unit 1. I never had this mount in my house as it went directly to Gander in 2004.

Still lacking a house due to horrible divorce from unemployed ex, but finally shopping now so he will have a home soon.


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## Jerred44

This was at my taxidermist the other day


----------



## Ishi Spirit

PaBone said:


> My Joe Coombs 9800 full sneak was put on the form Friday and I took a few pics that evening. I am very happy with it and the early season Sept 30th cape shows every detail. I don't think the pictures inside do this form justice and it is really life like in person. When it's finished I will get some outdoor pics.


That mount looks sweeeeeeeeet Larry!!!! Tell your taxi job well done! I can see you using more wall pedestals in the future.


----------



## Beauhunter18

Awesome mounts

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Zim said:


> Well been following this thread but had nothing of interest to post but that changed this weekend when my old Indiana Gander Mountain store called and asked me to pick up my last two mounts I had stored there because they will be closing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By coincidence, today I found out I drew the same Arizona archery elk tag I used in 2004 when I shot the middle bull, unit 1. I never had this mount in my house as it went directly to Gander in 2004.
> 
> Still lacking a house due to horrible divorce from unemployed ex, but finally shopping now so he will have a home soon.


Unit one in AZ would be a dream for a NR. How many points did you have to have to draw that unit?


----------



## Zim

4IDARCHER said:


> Unit one in AZ would be a dream for a NR. How many points did you have to have to draw that unit?


15 Points. Stunned more of the 466 - 16/17 point holders didn't bail on their unit 9 fantasy. With last year's rule change it will now take another 15 years to clear out their point pools. They are crazy to be willing to wait 32 years for one elk tag. Or many don't know how to use a calculator.


----------



## hokiehunter373

PaBone that mount is awesome looking


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## nflook765

My buddy picked up my newest one for me yesterday - the tall and tight one. I was hoping to match the other one, but guessed wrong on forms. I thought the old one was semi-upright, but turns out it is semi-sneak. Either way, my taxidermist did a good job matching body sizes. The one on the left was a tank at 240 dressed and the newest was a little guy at 175 dressed.


----------



## nontypical225




----------



## nontypical225




----------



## davydtune

Couple of them


----------



## MUGoose75




----------



## hokiehunter373

nflook765 said:


> My buddy picked up my newest one for me yesterday - the tall and tight one. I was hoping to match the other one, but guessed wrong on forms. I thought the old one was semi-upright, but turns out it is semi-sneak. Either way, my taxidermist did a good job matching body sizes. The one on the left was a tank at 240 dressed and the newest was a little guy at 175 dressed.


Awesome deer. Good looking mounts too


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Very nice looking mounts guys!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## cthurston09




----------



## PaBone

Some pictures of my finished Ohio buck on my old corn crib.


----------



## wipy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Is it nov. Yet?
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

When I get my 3 bucks I have at the taxi at this moment one re-mount and two I killed this year , and get them on the wall will post up a picture .


----------



## 6x5BC

wipy said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Great buck and incredible mount! Very nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Mallia

Beautiful mounts 









I only have one but another is at the taxidermist. This is my Oregon Columbian Blacktail from 2015. Its in my office at the base.


----------



## kspseshooter

PaBone said:


> Some pictures of my finished Ohio buck on my old corn crib.


That looks fantastic man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

PaBone, that looks exceptional!

Wipy, awesome deer man


----------



## dorkbuck33

PaBone , one of the best mounts I've ever seen .


----------



## dorkbuck33

*Turkeys count ?*

finished up some beards last week .


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## saskguy

Just picked up my 2015 deer. I never got it to the taxidermist until late spring so that's why I just got it. Looks incredible!


----------



## kspseshooter

That looks amazing man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW683

I just got my kudu and gemsbok mount Back to finish my African wall in the game room.


----------



## JW683

Sorry for the upside down pic!


----------



## JW683

Great mounts guys. The rest of my room.


----------



## JW683

Damn! Upside down again!


----------



## pope125

A few of my whitetails . I got three more that are at the taxi, and I have 6 mounts that are at my buddies lodge in Ohio .


----------



## DrenalinHntr

pope125 said:


> View attachment 5840457
> a few of my whitetails . I got three more that are at the taxi, and i have 6 mounts that are at my buddies lodge in ohio .


damn, son!!! Are there any deer left where you hunt?


----------



## deer310sg

Awesome deer, great looking mount!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus

pope125 said:


> View attachment 5840457
> A few of my whitetails . I got three more that are at the taxi, and I have 6 mounts that are at my buddies lodge in Ohio .


Great looking room Bob.


----------



## rackfreak210

pope125 said:


> View attachment 5840457
> A few of my whitetails . I got three more that are at the taxi, and I have 6 mounts that are at my buddies lodge in Ohio .


Holy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Love the room pope125!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Wow, pope. Where are they all from?


----------



## BO HNTR

My mule deer wall......


----------



## pope125

hokiehunter373 said:


> Wow, pope. Where are they all from?


Thanks guys !!! Hokie , There are 7 more I killed 6 are at my good friends house in Ohio , and never posted a picture of the 200' I killed in Kentucky . Most on the wall were killed thru the Mid-West, one on that wall is from Pa , plus there are 3 more at the taxi at this time a 180' I'm having remounted , one I killed in Pa , and one from Ohio that were killed this year .


----------



## hokiehunter373

pope125 said:


> Thanks guys !!! Hokie , There are 7 more I killed 6 are at my good friends house in Ohio , and never posted a picture of the 200' I killed in Kentucky . Most on the wall were killed thru the Mid-West, one on that wall is from Pa , plus there are 3 more at the taxi at this time a 180' I'm having remounted , one I killed in Pa , and one from Ohio that were killed this year .


If you ever need a hunting partner you give me a holler lol congrats on all of them


----------



## cooperjd

Jw683
Fixing your images. I love the Africa setup


----------



## AintNoGriz

saskguy said:


> Just picked up my 2015 deer. I never got it to the taxidermist until late spring so that's why I just got it. Looks incredible!



Wow. What a stud and beautiful mount......Congrats!


----------



## PY Bucks

saskguy said:


> Just picked up my 2015 deer. I never got it to the taxidermist until late spring so that's why I just got it. Looks incredible!


Yes it does. Very nice mount.


----------



## SWIFFY

Lots of great deer and great mounts!! 

Phenomenal specimen saskguy!!


----------



## PaBone

Some great looking walls and some exceptional mounts. Good stuff.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## 6x5BC

saskguy said:


> Just picked up my 2015 deer. I never got it to the taxidermist until late spring so that's why I just got it. Looks incredible!


Dream buck !! That thing is beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Great taxi work Sask!


----------



## PaBone

Best bow kills from Pa. and Ohio. Three bucks on right are Ohio others Pa. I did a picture like this a few years ago and wanted to update it but the old barn is in to bad of shape so I used the old corn crib that sits in front of the barn.


----------



## Hoytdude90

Awesome wall PAbone!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

PaBone if you keep killing big deer you will have to find a new shed for sure:smile: You should save the siding from that shed it would be perfect for pedestal bases in the future. Great pic and thanks to everyone that posts pics of your mounts........ awesome thread!


----------



## bux_P&Y

This is my favorite. i try to do different poses for every deer. Joe Meder wall pedestal deer!


----------



## bux_P&Y

This one was a couple cats put together to make one!


----------



## deer310sg

Those are awesome pics of your whitetail collection Pabone! Keep laying em down!!

Hopefully my 2016 archery kill mount will be done shortly.


----------



## medicsnoke

PaBone said:


> Best bow kills from Pa. and Ohio. Three bucks on right are Ohio others Pa. I did a picture like this a few years ago and wanted to update it but the old barn is in to bad of shape so I used the old corn crib that sits in front of the barn.


What is the form on the top right? The sneak with ears back?


----------



## PaBone

That's the Joe Coombs 9800 full sneak wall pedestal


----------



## hokiehunter373

PaBone said:


> Best bow kills from Pa. and Ohio. Three bucks on right are Ohio others Pa. I did a picture like this a few years ago and wanted to update it but the old barn is in to bad of shape so I used the old corn crib that sits in front of the barn.


All those mounts are awesome but the Ohio one on the top is my favorite. Sweet looking mount. Hopefully I'll have a collection that looks close to yours some day. Awesome deer PaBone congrats


----------



## dirtyq

A few of my whitetails.


----------



## cooperjd

Here's the office with the impala and my whitetail from 03 that I finally have in my own home. He's looking the wrong way for that spot on the wall but it's the best place for him. I put the whitetail where the antelope is but it left too big of a gap on the red wall....plus I'd have to figure out where to put the antelope. Still have one more small Texas whitetail to bring in this summer.


----------



## hillscreekkid

Man, what does that big 6 score? He is awesome!


----------



## hillscreekkid

Man, what does that big six score? He is awesome!


dirtyq said:


> A few of my whitetails.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hillscreekkid said:


> Man, what does that big six score? He is awesome!


Exactly what I thought. Awesome deer


----------



## Boarbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Finally got my public land archery buck back from this year!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Looks very nice!!! Many times the wait seems like eternity but definitely worth it. 
How do you like the pose? Congrats again on the deer and the great thread!


----------



## DrenalinHntr

hokiehunter373 said:


> Finally got my public land archery buck back from this year!


nice buck


----------



## DrenalinHntr

MD turkey killed on 04/20.

barn wood and tobacco sticks.

8" beard, 1" spurs


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Looks very nice!!! Many times the wait seems like eternity but definitely worth it.
> How do you like the pose? Congrats again on the deer and the great thread!


I love the form. Really does the deer justice. Thanks ishi I appreciate it. Thanks for sharing all your work with us too


----------



## hokiehunter373

DrenalinHntr said:


> nice buck


Thanks dren


----------



## tim2970

A few Southern Deer


----------



## Carnivorous

Just got my 2016 (far right) buck back. Smallest buck I've mounted but an awesome hunt and memory I wanted to keep! I'm happy with him!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Carnivorous said:


> View attachment 5896209
> 
> 
> Just got my 2016 (far right) buck back. Smallest buck I've mounted but an awesome hunt and memory I wanted to keep! I'm happy with him!


That's what counts. Congrats on the deer and mount. I'm guessing part of what made it memorable was how pissed off he was?? And wow to the massive double throat patch on the deer on the left and a partial one on your new deer. Pretty sweet.


----------



## PaBone

Hokie congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## hokiehunter373

PaBone said:


> Hokie congrats on the nice buck.


Thanks, Pa. Just need to find some like you've been killing lol. Question: is your McKenzie 8900 that you posted just straight up or does it have any modifications to the form?


----------



## 70641




----------



## hokiehunter373

shippychippy said:


> View attachment 5903017
> View attachment 5903025
> View attachment 5903033
> View attachment 5903041
> View attachment 5903049


Wow, that's a cool buck. And thank you for your service!


----------



## Carnivorous

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's what counts. Congrats on the deer and mount. I'm guessing part of what made it memorable was how pissed off he was?? And wow to the massive double throat patch on the deer on the left and a partial one on your new deer. Pretty sweet.


Thanks hokie. Yeah, he was Aggressive that morning... Lots of activity on a small piece of high pressure public land that is very tough to see deer on. Double tuxedo might be a genetic thing as the big buck on the left came from the same small piece of land.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Carnivorous said:


> Thanks hokie. Yeah, he was Aggressive that morning... Lots of activity on a small piece of high pressure public land that is very tough to see deer on. Double tuxedo might be a genetic thing as the big buck on the left came from the same small piece of land.


I think you're right. I just did some research on it yesterday and I think it is genetic. It seems like it's super common in TX but not some other places. I'm pretty sure I've never seen one in person in MD


----------



## deer310sg

Nice lookin mounts shippy!!


----------



## kspseshooter

The boys together 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

My favorite of the 7 I have mountedfree image hostingcertificity.com


----------



## deer310sg

Holy brow tines medic, what a stud!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

deer310sg said:


> Holy brow tines medic, what a stud!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


X2!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

kspseshooter said:


> The boys together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^^ Very nice deer from two great whitetail states!! 
Thanks from posting guys and to everyone that has.


----------



## hokiehunter373

kspseshooter said:


> The boys together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freeeaks


----------



## hokiehunter373

kspseshooter said:


> X2!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make that 3. Wow


----------



## Carnivorous

kspseshooter said:


> The boys together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see alot of em like that down here..... Awesome!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Chuck N

My 4 biggest


----------



## Carnivorous

Chuck N said:


> My 4 biggest
> 
> View attachment 5926753
> 
> View attachment 5926777
> 
> View attachment 5926785
> 
> View attachment 5926793


Awesome fellas there!


----------



## EJP1234

Maryland Sika Stag killed this past October with my bow. It was officially scored and when they open the book that records this species in August, it will be pending all time #7 for archery.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^ Very nice mounts of the stags! I like the aggressive posture. Tell us more about these stags on where they were shot ect.
Congrats on the # 7 stag.


----------



## hokiehunter373

He looks awesome EJP. Can't wait to see your whitetails too


----------



## EJP1234

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^ Very nice mounts of the stags! I like the aggressive posture. Tell us more about these stags on where they were shot ect.
> Congrats on the # 7 stag.


There is a story with the posture.. I hunt with my taxidermist so he really hooked the form up for me. It was the peak of their rut, 1month before whitetails, and I was having tons of responses to making cow mews.. Stags coming in all morning but I couldnt connect because its a mega thick swamp/jungle. I made what was going to be my last call sequence of the morning, and two stags ran in to 30-40yds behind me, both coming from opposite directions and when they met, they duked it put for a few seconds... The looser bolted, I only saw his bright tail through the thick vegetation as he retreated. There was no sound or movement from the other one... So I made one super soft mew, as I knew if he was still there I was on top of him, literally 25' up on top of him... He stepped out qtr'ing away at 15yds and I smacked him. I call the mount "you talking to me?" Given the situation.

Google them.. Only place in usa to hunt wild ones is here in Md. Its tough hunting... Super thick nasty swamps. If you dont need hip boots or waders, your more than likely not in the right spot, very tough terrain. Where he dropped, I sunk in the mud to my waist. It took 4hrs to drag him about 300yds to the boat (we access by water).. Its that knarly in there!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^ I had no idea there were free ranging Sika deer in the USA. I learned something new today and thanks for the info. I've heard they are a very wary adversary to hunt. 
Another question do these Sika deer whistle when alarmed? I have never hunted swamps cause there are very few in my part of Iowa. We have some but they are very small more like pot holes. Hunting swamp areas would be exciting for a flatlander like me. 

They are beautiful animals and very unique. Definitely would be a fun and exciting hunt.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump. Great story on the sika, EJP


----------



## mtnhntr

Sika deer are so fun to hunt!! Great story and nice buck!


----------



## labonte.r

Finally got my 2016 Mount back. He's full sneak just like when he was harvested.


----------



## deer310sg

Great deer and mount labonte.r!
Do you know what form was used?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Wow that mount really shows off the width of that one. Congrats!


----------



## labonte.r

Beleive it was a McKenzie not sure on the model number but it's full sneak.


----------



## Hntrss95

I don't have my hands on it yet, but my buddy picked my 2017 Iowa buck last week. First time in Iowa and my personal best .


----------



## Bhunter88

I call this one "the cross eyed yote"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

A few of my ohio whitetail mounts


----------



## Hntrss95

Those are all beautiful, but the one watching the thermostat is a STUD!


----------



## SlugsNArrows

This is my first compound bow kill, first mount and best deer I have shot to date! Not the biggest rack but very even! I'm in NJ so we don't have the deer they do in the Midwest. This one though came out of no where, never had him on cam or saw him before but I am very proud of!!

I had to have him mounted.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Hntrss95 said:


> Those are all beautiful, but the one watching the thermostat is a STUD!


Haha..
Thanks man. He has 13 scorable and scored 162 and change


----------



## redman

View attachment 5983233


----------



## bullybbq

My 2016 Ohio public land buck. Picked him up yesterday.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Good looking mounts guys. Only 3 more months here until the 2017 season kicks off. Can't wait! I should be getting my gun buck back in a week or so


----------



## Doofy_13

I wonder if I'm going to get my 2015 buck back by the 2017 season...SMH


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> I wonder if I'm going to get my 2015 buck back by the 2017 season...SMH


Good thing you started doing your own, Doofy!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## bucknut1

Great thread

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

2016 archery buck. Picked up last Sat.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good looking mount 310


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

kspseshooter said:


> Good looking mount 310
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. For those that are wondering. Meder semi sneak left offset shoulder.
My taxi is outstanding!! imo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpess51

Here is my 2016 Ohio Archery Buck. Nice addition to the man cave. I'm really a fan of the wall pedestal form that was used on this one. These 2 mounts face the entrance to the finished basement area, my hunting buddies get all warm and fuzzy when they walk in.


----------



## hokiehunter373

bigpess51 said:


> Here is my 2016 Ohio Archery Buck. Nice addition to the man cave. I'm really a fan of the wall pedestal form that was used on this one. These 2 mounts face the entrance to the finished basement area, my hunting buddies get all warm and fuzzy when they walk in.
> 
> View attachment 6017625
> View attachment 6017641


Glad to see all the 8900s popping up on this thread lately. Makes me feel better about my decision lol. Awesome buck too


----------



## OkieGrant

Here are my 3. All okie bucks. Love those 8900s, might sound weird but want to use that on a old worn down warrior buck some day if I ever get one.


----------



## bigpess51

hokiehunter373 said:


> Glad to see all the 8900s popping up on this thread lately. Makes me feel better about my decision lol. Awesome buck too


I love it, I'm glad we went with the 8900. I was skeptical as well but I needed a full turn to pull off my idea. I think it looks even better in person, IMO.


----------



## papa bowhunter

A lot of beautiful mounts guys love looking at them.


----------



## hokiehunter373

OkieGrant said:


> View attachment 6017857
> 
> 
> Here are my 3. All okie bucks. Love those 8900s, might sound weird but want to use that on a old worn down warrior buck some day if I ever get one.


One on the left is awesome


----------



## PY Bucks

hokiehunter373 said:


> Glad to see all the 8900s popping up on this thread lately. Makes me feel better about my decision lol. Awesome buck too


Ya really like that form. Kind of wishing I would've went with it but I'm having one custom made. Hope it turns out.


----------



## hokiehunter373

bigpess51 said:


> I love it, I'm glad we went with the 8900. I was skeptical as well but I needed a full turn to pull off my idea. I think it looks even better in person, IMO.


That's good to hear. I should have mine back before the month is out


----------



## rackfreak210

Just got my 2016 archery buck back and it looks great! Gotta love those offset shoulder sneak mounts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Love the offset shoulder mounts. Great looking mount there


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## saskguy

I'm running out of room as I have 10 shoulder mounts so this year I went "euro" on both my buck and my son's first buck. We did them ourselves and they turned out great. Just hung them.


----------



## SWIFFY

Nice!


----------



## hokiehunter373

That sounds like a great problem to have, saskguy


----------



## saskguy

> That sounds like a great problem to have, saskguy


It is. But there does come a time where you have to wonder if you're insane.
I'm getting the that point.


----------



## pope125

Just hung the one on the bottom right, buck I shot last year in Ohio . Need to bring home my other 7 I have at my buddies house in Ohio. Also my Kentucky whitetail from 2012.


----------



## kspseshooter

Very nice wall pope!!! 
That velvet giant looks fantastic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sask, did Pope125 just make you feel better? lol good Lord


----------



## westwaybowhunt

a few of my whitetails. I really like the Mckenzie 8900 wall pedestals. The bucks on the ends are on opposite turns on that form.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

This thread just keeps getting better and better!! Great pics and keep them coming.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Those are sweet westway


----------



## gjs4

Why the f*#k have I wasted so much time hunting NY? Guys- not saying you've got it easier but recognize that some of you by locale or ability to travel have made the rest of us need a therapist due to hurt feelings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6050953
> View attachment 6050881
> Just hung the one on the bottom right, buck I shot last year in Ohio . Need to bring home my other 7 I have at my buddies house in Ohio. Also my Kentucky whitetail from 2012.


Very nice mounts! Rotated the velvet buck for you.


----------



## hokiehunter373

With a double throat patch to boot


----------



## BDHUNTR

Last November's buck.


----------



## TimSchoenborn

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6050953
> View attachment 6050881
> Just hung the one on the bottom right, buck I shot last year in Ohio . Need to bring home my other 7 I have at my buddies house in Ohio. Also my Kentucky whitetail from 2012.


Impressive ;-)


----------



## pope125

Thanks for the kind words !!! As you can see whitetails is my passion , but here are a few more .


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice Bob! You might be able to open a small museum in Fla:wink:

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Nice Bob! You might be able to open a small museum in Fla:wink:
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe !!!


----------



## pope125

Another one !


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6090721
> Another one !


Thats cool....whats the story on this one???

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6050953
> View attachment 6050881
> Just hung the one on the bottom right, buck I shot last year in Ohio . Need to bring home my other 7 I have at my buddies house in Ohio. Also my Kentucky whitetail from 2012.


Damn Bob, bout time you shared some pics. Impressive wall. I believe you said you have a few from PA.


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Thats cool....whats the story on this one???
> 
> Joe


Joe, It was a 50th birthday present from my parents and my brother . The guy that does them is Jim Day of Wildlife Interiors , a true artist . He use turkey feathers and feathers from chickens and a few other birds to do the eagles . His work is in museums and conservatories all over the world . Funny he works off his from porch down south .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, It was a 50th birthday present from my parents and my brother . The guy that does them is Jim Day of Wildlife Interiors , a true artist . He use turkey feathers and feathers from chickens and a few other birds to do the eagles . His work is in museums and conservatories all over the world . Funny he works off his from porch down south .


That is amazing!

Joe


----------



## BigDeer

pope125 said:


> View attachment 6050953
> View attachment 6050881
> Just hung the one on the bottom right, buck I shot last year in Ohio . Need to bring home my other 7 I have at my buddies house in Ohio. Also my Kentucky whitetail from 2012.


Did you rob a Cabelas? Cause I want in on the next job!

Great wall Pope!! Plus the other mounts and the eagle.


----------



## hokiehunter373

BDHUNTR said:


> Last November's buck.


Looks good, BD. Hopefully get another one down this year


----------



## BDHUNTR

hokiehunter373 said:


> Looks good, BD. Hopefully get another one down this year


Hopefully the big 10 I saw that day. No one got him best that I know. 

We need the points! :chortle:


----------



## kspseshooter

That eagle is way cool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Not fair pope125:jaw: Wow beautiful mounts!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## Jerred44

None of mine. These are all from my taxis place


----------



## DanF

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74

DanF said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice buck he's got a lot of character...

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Couple of my own that I recently finished up...


----------



## 12-Ringer

DanF said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a great looking mount!!!

Joe


----------



## HamSolo

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Couple of my own that I recently finished up...


Great work. The one on the right is beautiful.


----------



## hokiehunter373

HamSolo said:


> Great work. The one on the right is beautiful.


Yup. My thoughts exactly


----------



## kspseshooter

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Couple of my own that I recently finished up...


Fantastic work!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

kspseshooter said:


> Fantastic work!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Those both look very nice.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^^ DanF beautiful bear mount I can hear him breathing!
WNY Bowhunter awesome work on the mounts. My son lives in the Rochester area are you close to there?


----------



## PY Bucks

DanF said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome mount.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^^ DanF beautiful bear mount I can hear him breathing!
> WNY Bowhunter awesome work on the mounts. My son lives in the Rochester area are you close to there?


I'm an hour south of there...


----------



## blboll01

My archery deer the last two years.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Blboll id say deer life has been good to you the last 2 years. Good looking mounts


----------



## EJP1234

Got these back today, last years whitetails.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Love the wall ped man! What form is that


----------



## EJP1234

I think its a Joe Combs 9700, but honestly not sure. I can call him and ask if you'd like? I let him do what he wants with them, as they always turn out great and I'm close friends with him.


----------



## EJP1234

Got clarification, its a Head Quarters W07.


----------



## Hntrss95

DanF said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm usually not a big fan of bear mounts, but this is the most realistic I think I've ever seen. Beautiful!


----------



## DanF

Hntrss95 said:


> I'm usually not a big fan of bear mounts, but this is the most realistic I think I've ever seen. Beautiful!


Thank you, and I agree!! I think a lot of the reason some bear mounts don't look realistic is that they are usually put in a pose to make them look ferocious when in fact they don't. That taxi did a great job and is familiar with bears because he does so many. I always leave my animals with the outfitter where it was taken because the taxi's in their areas are most familiar with the animals to their region. I know bears are everywhere but this guy does tons. Big shout out to Scott Holman taxidermy in Manitoba!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

EJP1234 said:


> Got clarification, its a Head Quarters W07.


Thanks, I don't think I've heard of them before. Awesome mount


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## BucksnBass525

Mr. Man said:


> Posted it before several times, but you asked, and I still like it. I try to get mine as close as possible to the way I remember them right before I shot them. Obviously this one was feeding on overhanging limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe one of the best I have ever seen, absolutely gorgeous mount-congrats.


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP




----------



## deer310sg

Here's my Wyoming goat i arrowed a few years ago.
Missed P&Y by 7/8".









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## eorlando

Let's see if this works. Flickr has been giving me issues with posting from my phone and my laptop won't let me login to AT. Here are my mounts. Some are better than others. All the bucks are FL bucks. The biggest being the one on the left on the cypress stump. He was from last year and grossed 112". The turkey I have posted pics of on here before. It is a smoke phase Osceola that is incredibly rare and probably my favorite mount. Anyway enjoy.... 

IMG_0132 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

IMG_0134 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

IMG_0136 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7147 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7146 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7143 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7151 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*



*



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eorlando

More... 

DSC_7155 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7160 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7161 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7162 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7163 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*

DSC_7164 by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

*



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Picked my 2017 buck up today.


----------



## EJP1234

Eorlando - those florida deer have super dark horns! Really cool looking!


----------



## hokiehunter373

deer310sg said:


> Here's my Wyoming goat i arrowed a few years ago.
> Missed P&Y by 7/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


7/8s??? Ouch


----------



## hokiehunter373

eorlando said:


> Let's see if this works. Flickr has been giving me issues with posting from my phone and my laptop won't let me login to AT. Here are my mounts. Some are better than others. All the bucks are FL bucks. The biggest being the one on the left on the cypress stump. He was from last year and grossed 112". The turkey I have posted pics of on here before. It is a smoke phase Osceola that is incredibly rare and probably my favorite mount. Anyway enjoy....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Don't think the turkey showed up but nice FL bucks. Is the big one a McKenzie 8900? I like it


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The turkey showed up on my end. Beautiful Color phase and very unique. 
Since Photobucket made the announcement about third party hosting I downloaded Flickr and I'm also having issues with it.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> The turkey showed up on my end. Beautiful Color phase and very unique.
> Since Photobucket made the announcement about third party hosting I downloaded Flickr and I'm also having issues with it.


Huh now it showed up. As well as the bobcat. That turkey is awesome


----------



## deer310sg

hokiehunter373 said:


> 7/8s??? Ouch


Ya, shot this buck the first afternoon of the hunt! Close, but no cigar as they say! Great memory for sure, p&y would have been nice. Arrowed a great doe the 3rd afternoon.
Took home some awesome tasty meat!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

deer310sg said:


> Ya, shot this buck the first afternoon of the hunt! Close, but no cigar as they say! Great memory for sure, p&y would have been nice. Arrowed a great doe the 3rd afternoon.
> Took home some awesome tasty meat!!


That's what it's all about!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## hokiehunter373

Alright, I need some opinions. 

Took both my deer to the same guy this year that I've never used. The guy has a great reputation and does a ton of work around this area. First deer he changed how I wanted the ears without telling me because he said it looked weird. I trusted the guys judgement and I still love how the deer looks but he should have called to ask. 2nd deer, I pick him up yesterday and realize has a right turn instead of a left turn how I wanted. I realized it on the way home. Call him this morning and he said that it's the first time in years he's made that mistake. He thinks it's because the measurements for my deer were not offered in the left turn but were in the right turn. The way it works with this guy is you pay half up front and half when you pick the deer up. He offered to let me keep 2nd half of payment for the mistake. The turn on this deer, I feel, is a big deal. One, I like getting them done so that they're all look how I remember them right before the shot. He's now backwards of that. Two, having him turned the way he is now shows off his side with a busted g3. It's a mckenzie 8900. The turn is severe. Is money back for half acceptable? Should I do something else? Should I request he remount it? The work/detail the guy does is great but it doesn't matter when there's mistakes like this.


----------



## hank lee

hokiehunter373 said:


> Alright, I need some opinions.
> 
> Took both my deer to the same guy this year that I've never used. The guy has a great reputation and does a ton of work around this area. First deer he changed how I wanted the ears without telling me because he said it looked weird. I trusted the guys judgement and I still love how the deer looks but he should have called to ask. 2nd deer, I pick him up yesterday and realize has a right turn instead of a left turn how I wanted. I realized it on the way home. Call him this morning and he said that it's the first time in years he's made that mistake. He thinks it's because the measurements for my deer were not offered in the left turn but were in the right turn. The way it works with this guy is you pay half up front and half when you pick the deer up. He offered to let me keep 2nd half of payment for the mistake. The turn on this deer, I feel, is a big deal. One, I like getting them done so that they're all look how I remember them right before the shot. He's now backwards of that. Two, having him turned the way he is now shows off his side with a busted g3. It's a mckenzie 8900. The turn is severe. Is money back for half acceptable? Should I do something else? Should I request he remount it? The work/detail the guy does is great but it doesn't matter when there's mistakes like this.


I wouldn't be happy. he's running a business and you paid a lot of money for it and he should be on top of it. i wouldn't worry about the busted rack as i think it adds character and its natural of how he was before you shot him so there should be no issues with that. the changing of the ears would have pissed me off. id ask him to redo it with the CORRECT turn. idk how the measurements could be different if its the same form just different turn doesn't make sense to me as i would think it would all be the same. I think if i ever shot anything big enough to mount i probably wouldn't because i would be afraid of something like you had happen.


----------



## kspseshooter

I wouldn't be happy if my taxi changed ANYTHING. I'm extremely picky on things like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hank lee said:


> I wouldn't be happy. he's running a business and you paid a lot of money for it and he should be on top of it. i wouldn't worry about the busted rack as i think it adds character and its natural of how he was before you shot him so there should be no issues with that. the changing of the ears would have pissed me off. id ask him to redo it with the CORRECT turn. idk how the measurements could be different if its the same form just different turn doesn't make sense to me as i would think it would all be the same. I think if i ever shot anything big enough to mount i probably wouldn't because i would be afraid of something like you had happen.


I just looked it up and it looks like the following 4 forms for the 8900 only have right turns:

89W-6216R	6 1/2	16	15 1/2	18	RT	M30AS / M30PR	$65.25	Buy Online
89W-6317R	6 3/4	17	16 19	RT	M32AS / M32PR	$66.85	Buy Online
89W-7018R	7 18	16 1/2	20	RT	M32AS / M32PR	$68.30	Buy Online
89W-7019R	7 19	17 21	RT	M32AS / M32PR	$70.15	Buy Online

If I ask him to remount and he agrees I'll have to find another form I guess. Looks like my measurements were 7 1/4 (maybe 7 1/2), 17 1/2, 18 1/2, 26 if I'm reading correctly. Hard to tell on carbon copy


----------



## hank lee

hokiehunter373 said:


> I just looked it up and it looks like the following 4 forms for the 8900 only have right turns:
> 
> 89W-6216R	6 1/2	16	15 1/2	18	RT	M30AS / M30PR	$65.25	Buy Online
> 89W-6317R	6 3/4	17	16 19	RT	M32AS / M32PR	$66.85	Buy Online
> 89W-7018R	7 18	16 1/2	20	RT	M32AS / M32PR	$68.30	Buy Online
> 89W-7019R	7 19	17 21	RT	M32AS / M32PR	$70.15	Buy Online
> 
> If I ask him to remount and he agrees I'll have to find another form I guess. Looks like my measurements were 7 1/4 (maybe 7 1/2), 17 1/2, 18 1/2, 26 if I'm reading correctly. Hard to tell on carbon copy


if its your goof up i would ask him but not because he messed it up. he should have told you hey, this isn't going to work instead of just doing it. i don't have any mounted but why wouldn't he do the measurements?


----------



## vawoodgoat

hokiehunter373 said:


> Alright, I need some opinions.
> 
> Took both my deer to the same guy this year that I've never used. The guy has a great reputation and does a ton of work around this area. First deer he changed how I wanted the ears without telling me because he said it looked weird. I trusted the guys judgement and I still love how the deer looks but he should have called to ask. 2nd deer, I pick him up yesterday and realize has a right turn instead of a left turn how I wanted. I realized it on the way home. Call him this morning and he said that it's the first time in years he's made that mistake. He thinks it's because the measurements for my deer were not offered in the left turn but were in the right turn. The way it works with this guy is you pay half up front and half when you pick the deer up. He offered to let me keep 2nd half of payment for the mistake. The turn on this deer, I feel, is a big deal. One, I like getting them done so that they're all look how I remember them right before the shot. He's now backwards of that. Two, having him turned the way he is now shows off his side with a busted g3. It's a mckenzie 8900. The turn is severe. Is money back for half acceptable? Should I do something else? Should I request he remount it? The work/detail the guy does is great but it doesn't matter when there's mistakes like this.


First of all a good taxidermist shouldn't be getting his measurements from his client. He should take them his self. Second, he made admitted fault. Third, if the form you requested didn't come in the measurements of your deer (find this hard to believe because left and right forms in a series usually mirror each other) he should have called you. Fourth, he should have let you make the decision on whether the ears looked right or not which should have prompted another phone call. 

If you are going to look at that mount for the rest of your days and be irritated that its facing the wrong direction I say ask him to redo the mount. Not sure what that would require, new cape maybe or maybe not. The decision is up to you. Half off is a great deal but not if you're still going to be unhappy.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Not sure what I said that was confusing but I did NOT take the measurements myself. He did


----------



## vawoodgoat

hokiehunter373 said:


> Not sure what I said that was confusing but I did NOT take the measurements myself. He did


Still 3 strikes against him!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Think I'll make a call tomorrow and ask if he'll redo it


----------



## Doofy_13

Dang that sucks bud. Im really sorry. 100% unacceptable 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerTrax

kspseshooter said:


> Good looking mounts guys. I think I am going with a McKenzie 64U semi sneak, offset shoulder head up on this years buck. It will look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorite forms. I think it's called the 4600U that is a full sneak with an upward turn too that's another fav


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> Dang that sucks bud. Im really sorry. 100% unacceptable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks doofy. I'm keep holding him up on the wall hoping I'm ok with it but he's just not how I wanted. Gonna call today and see if he can do anything for me. 

I know you do your own mounts. Is he being honest with what he said about my measurements and that form?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Hey hokiehunter I haven't been on here much lately but sounds things went haywire again. Anxious to hear what he says.


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> Thanks doofy. I'm keep holding him up on the wall hoping I'm ok with it but he's just not how I wanted. Gonna call today and see if he can do anything for me.
> 
> I know you do your own mounts. Is he being honest with what he said about my measurements and that form?


I've never seen a measurement offered in one turn and not the other on a specific form but most of my dealings have been with McKenzie. Either way, there are multiple suppliers for forms (OTS, McKenzie, Van *****). If the measurements weren't offered in your pose from one supplier, he should have done the homework to find another supplier with a similar form in your measurments. Then he should have reached out to you and said "Hey McKenzie doesn't offer this form on a right turn in your measurments; however, OTS has a very similar form that we can use instead. Will this work for you?"

Also...Its not like that buck was a tiny buck or had a monster neck. There should have been numberous options to go with. For instance...I had a hard time finding a form for the tiny buck I killed last year that I put in my boys room. It had a dinky neck so I didn't have many choices to choose from. This wasn't the case with your buck.

Second option....they make rasps specifically for thinning down a form. Buy one thats a little too big and take some material off. Also, if he had that hide professionaly tanned then it should have had enough stretch in it to make it work.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey hokiehunter I haven't been on here much lately but sounds things went haywire again. Anxious to hear what he says.


He said he'd have to wait until the rest of the years mounts are done to see if he has any leftover. If he does, he'll do it. Otherwise, I need to find a hide to use


----------



## kspseshooter

hokiehunter373 said:


> He said he'd have to wait until the rest of the years mounts are done to see if he has any leftover. If he does, he'll do it. Otherwise, I need to find a hide to use


That's unacceptable in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

my 9 point from 2005. Not sure the name of the mount just know it's a full sneak.


----------



## IClark

My 2016 buck I named Palmer. Believe this is a mckenzie 6900.


----------



## BigDeer

hokiehunter373 said:


> He said he'd have to wait until the rest of the years mounts are done to see if he has any leftover. If he does, he'll do it. Otherwise, I need to find a hide to use


Hokie,

My taxi says he can get hides from Iowa for around $30 plus shipping. He should be getting the hide if he needs one. I'd have him do the mount how you want it (the turn). I'm the say way with the turn, except I try to have them turn towards the middle of the room they are in. You're the one paying and it's your deer, have him make it right.


----------



## dwgh88

*Here's my latest*

adfas


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> He said he'd have to wait until the rest of the years mounts are done to see if he has any leftover. If he does, he'll do it. Otherwise, I need to find a hide to use


For the risk of being barred from this site I wont say it but I think you are dealing with a......... you get the drift


----------



## vawoodgoat

hokiehunter373 said:


> He said he'd have to wait until the rest of the years mounts are done to see if he has any leftover. If he does, he'll do it. Otherwise, I need to find a hide to use


That is strike four! Any taxidermist should be able to get another hide easy. A friend of mine dropped a buck off at my taxidermist shortly after I dropped mine this year. Long story short my friend ruined the cape. The taxidermist called him and told him the deal and offered to do the mount with another cape no charge.

My taxidermist is definitely lacking in communication and responsiveness and left me frustrated at times. But he did an excellent job with my deer! 

If I were you I'd find another taxidermist because the guy you used is horrible!


----------



## hokiehunter373

I will be finding another taxidermist just trying to delicately navigate this situation. I don't really want to push too much and have him redo it how I want it but it look like crap. Kinda hoping I can just find someone with a hide I can use


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> I will be finding another taxidermist just trying to delicately navigate this situation. I don't really want to push too much and have him redo it how I want it but it look like crap. Kinda hoping I can just find someone with a hide I can use


Hey if you are going that route I will be getting in capes this fall. If you find a new taxi email the measurement you guys want and I'll put the word out. If I can get one to your specs it will be split and salted for safe shipping ( so it won't spoil ) I can buy them at a very reasonable price. Let me know


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey if you are going that route I will be getting in capes this fall. If you find a new taxi email the measurement you guys want and I'll put the word out. If I can get one to your specs it will be split and salted for safe shipping ( so it won't spoil ) I can buy them at a very reasonable price. Let me know


I certainly will. Thanks Ishi I appreciate it


----------



## vawoodgoat

hokiehunter373 said:


> I will be finding another taxidermist just trying to delicately navigate this situation. I don't really want to push too much and have him redo it how I want it but it look like crap. Kinda hoping I can just find someone with a hide I can use


I understand..Bet if you call around to other taxidermists you could find one or get a contact from them to get one sooner.


----------



## Doofy_13

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/board,5.0.html

Lots of capes for sale on there. I have a buck I wish I would have mounted. I may pick up a cape and do it. I need more practice anyway 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Well he's not how I wanted him but I got him up on the wall. One on the right is the new addition


----------



## Ishi Spirit

After seeing them together I like it! I know he's not what you wanted but from my view:thumbs_up


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> After seeing them together I like it! I know he's not what you wanted but from my view:thumbs_up


I appreciate buddy. I don't mind how he looks up there either but one day he will be fixed. Drives me nuts


----------



## EJP1234

Is that your garage? If your married and thats your house I revoke your man card  ha!

Seriously though, unless thats climate controlled area, specifically with our humidity, thats gonna be rough on them.


----------



## kspseshooter

hokiehunter373 said:


> Well he's not how I wanted him but I got him up on the wall. One on the right is the new addition


I agree he does look good.
But come on man, in the GARAGE?????!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

EJP1234 said:


> Is that your garage? If your married and thats your house I revoke your man card  ha!
> 
> Seriously though, unless thats climate controlled area, specifically with our humidity, thats gonna be rough on them.


I know I know lol but honestly I kinda like um there. I see um every single time I'm leaving or entering the house. If we can ever upgrade the house to one that's go a room that suits them better, I'll make it happen


----------



## Kevin2

As soon as I saw the photos of your 3 mounts, I liked the right one best! THEN I read your comment! Funny! *Either way, I agree, they look great together.* 



hokiehunter373 said:


> Well he's not how I wanted him but I got him up on the wall. One on the right is the new addition


----------



## vawoodgoat

hokiehunter373 said:


> I appreciate buddy. I don't mind how he looks up there either but one day he will be fixed. Drives me nuts


In my opinion he looks good the way he is. I don't think he would look as good facing the other direction. I would leave him.


----------



## hokiehunter373

vawoodgoat said:


> In my opinion he looks good the way he is. I don't think he would look as good facing the other direction. I would leave him.


And I appreciate the kind words but it's not how I remember him. That's how the first 2 are mounted and was my goal for this one. I agree I like how he looks but wish he was the other way


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## shawn_in_MA

vawoodgoat said:


> In my opinion he looks good the way he is. I don't think he would look as good facing the other direction. I would leave him.


I agree!


----------



## hokiehunter373

shawn_in_MA said:


> I agree!


Thanks Shawn


----------



## Ishi Spirit

SWIFFY said:


> Thats awesome Ishi! Your a fine taxidermist and clearly your pretty good at killin big bucks too!
> 
> Now lets find you a new couch!


Hey Swiffy how does the new sofa look


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## LittleJoe

Wish I could see one of those in the woods really nice dear


----------



## Deltagunner00

Looking forward to trying to add another to my wall this year.


----------



## Doofy_13

Just finished this tonight. Got tired of my little racks laying around. The very top one was my first bow kill when I was twelve. It will go in a different corner in my room. If I ever get my piebald back I will take a pic of my trophy wall.


----------



## kspseshooter

That is a beautiful mount deltagunner. 
Any idea what form it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moecarama

Yes indeed, I would like to know also.


kspseshooter said:


> That is a beautiful mount deltagunner.
> Any idea what form it is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltagunner00

moecarama said:


> Yes indeed, I would like to know also.


Thank you guys. My dad is my taxidermist and just does it on the side. I do know that it is a Mckenzie mount and that is all that he uses. It was a new mount they had in the book and I knew I wanted it right when I seen it. 

I will try and track down the exact one for you guys.


----------



## moecarama

Kool


----------



## crankn101

*I like te classic look...*


----------



## Deltagunner00

moecarama said:


> Yes indeed, I would like to know also.


It is the new 6900 mount from Mckenzie. 

Whitetail 6900 Series Semi-Sneak Wall Pedestal


----------



## River420Bottom

crankn101 said:


> View attachment 6245985


Love it, looks great


----------



## AthensShooter36

crankn101 said:


> View attachment 6245985


What is your base for that log


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrod p&y

Here are a few


----------



## hokiehunter373

jrod p&y said:


> View attachment 6246471
> 
> Here are a few


Look good, man


----------



## SWIFFY

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey Swiffy how does the new sofa look
> View attachment 6225315


Awww Ishi youre the best! That much more fitting to the room! 

Now get that nasty blue pillow off there! Geez, we gotta show you how to prepare for better pictures! Cmon man, impress me!  LOL


----------



## #1Buckslayer

These are my 3 biggest. The one that is actually mounted was my first bow kill ever.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

#1Buckslayer said:


> These are my 3 biggest. The one that is actually mounted was my first bow kill ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow! What a way to start off your archery career


----------



## 20feetup214

I like these fence post display ideas as well... 
I just added a strip of old barbwire on the wall yesterday to display some of my older racks and sheds, but I may have to make one of those as well. A little hard to see in this pic but all along the top of the wall, and please excuse the giant stuffed puppy in the window, I have to share my gameroom with my 3 year old now, lol.


----------



## elitesyn65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

elitesyn65 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. What's the inside spread on that guy?


----------



## bowtech8401

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech8401

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

bowtech8401 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something about full sneaks I just love


----------



## elitesyn65

hokiehunter373 said:


> Wow. What's the inside spread on that guy?


22 3/4"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

hokiehunter373 said:


> Something about full sneaks I just love


I just cannot share this. I was at work talking around the water cooler with a vendor and he knows I hunt and says he just got a buck back from the taxidermist and says he hates it. We begin talking about forms and he says yeah, this is mine and I said oh that's full sneek and he says it looks like an erect body part sticking out of the wall but he used other terminology. I spit water all over the place and laughed for 10min just the way he said it. hahaha. To this day every time I see full sneek I think about that guy. man was he mad about that mount! he said he told the taxidermist how it was when he shot it and wanted it that way and got the full sneek instead of semi sneek. I think it was a doe too he had mounted. 

sorry guys but I had to share that one! HAHAH.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hank lee said:


> I just cannot share this. I was at work talking around the water cooler with a vendor and he knows I hunt and says he just got a buck back from the taxidermist and says he hates it. We begin talking about forms and he says yeah, this is mine and I said oh that's full sneek and he says it looks like an erect body part sticking out of the wall but he used other terminology. I spit water all over the place and laughed for 10min just the way he said it. hahaha. To this day every time I see full sneek I think about that guy. man was he mad about that mount! he said he told the taxidermist how it was when he shot it and wanted it that way and got the full sneek instead of semi sneek. I think it was a doe too he had mounted.
> 
> sorry guys but I had to share that one! HAHAH.


Lol now you ruined it for everyone! Hilarious


----------



## hank lee

hokiehunter373 said:


> Lol now you ruined it for everyone! Hilarious


I don't mind them as they look different and non traditional but just how mad this guy got telling me about it. I said what did you do and he said shoved it in the closet cause that chit aint hanging on my wall. I'm sitting here cracking up as I type this! I guess he called the taxidermist and flipped his lid about it and the taxidermist told him he would fix it just find a cape.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hank lee said:


> I just cannot share this. I was at work talking around the water cooler with a vendor and he knows I hunt and says he just got a buck back from the taxidermist and says he hates it. We begin talking about forms and he says yeah, this is mine and I said oh that's full sneek and he says it looks like an erect body part sticking out of the wall but he used other terminology. I spit water all over the place and laughed for 10min just the way he said it. hahaha. To this day every time I see full sneek I think about that guy. man was he mad about that mount! he said he told the taxidermist how it was when he shot it and wanted it that way and got the full sneek instead of semi sneek. I think it was a doe too he had mounted.
> 
> sorry guys but I had to share that one! HAHAH.


Great story! True you either love a full sneak or you hate them.


----------



## PY Bucks

Actually was contemplating a full sneak for my next one. Maybe not anymore.


----------



## SWIFFY

Ishi Spirit said:


> Great story! True you either love a full sneak or you hate them.


I couldnt agree more! And I hate them!

Actually some of the newer style wall ped sneaks and the head-up sneaks are a little more tolerable... but still not my cup-of-tea!

Same goes for "straight" mounts.


----------



## aeds151

I just woke up with a Full Sneak 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech8401

hokiehunter373 said:


> Something about full sneaks I just love


I never really used to care for them but they are growing on me lol. I put them in full sneak because I only have 8' ceilings in the basement and I'm putting pedestal mounts in the corners below them. A guy only has so much wall space lol.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## SWOhio carnivor




----------



## hokiehunter373

Good looking collection SW!


----------



## hokiehunter373

bump


----------



## BigDeer

Always on full sneak...wife usually has a headache..


----------



## aeds151

Just picked it up this past weekend. First ever deer kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBourbonBoi

My two ky bucks









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Just picked up my newest addition yesterday. I went with a Ben Mears agressive hooking form as this was how he wqs when I shot him and I wanted to show the unique rack.


----------



## hokiehunter373

aeds151 said:


> Just picked it up this past weekend. First ever deer kill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your trophy! That's a great one to start with


----------



## hokiehunter373

KYBourbonBoi said:


> My two ky bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Awesome looking mounts. Is the one on the left a 6900? Or maybe both? Hard to tell with the sideways pic


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Mears aggressive pose that I just finished for a buddy...


----------



## Jerred44

New house. Same mounts


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ success today so I’ll be adding mine in a few months after I decide on a form.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^ success today so I’ll be adding mine in a few months after I decide on a form.


Congrats ishi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CANDRUS

Best buck I ever took, killed him two seasons ago, public land, loved the rack so had him mounted, don't know what he scored not really concerned with it either, very proud too have him.


----------



## hokiehunter373

CANDRUS said:


> Best buck I ever took, killed him two seasons ago, public land, loved the rack so had him mounted, don't know what he scored not really concerned with it either, very proud too have him.


That’s what it’s all about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick&String96

Loving the pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## hillscreekkid

I just finished up my 2017 Bow buck.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I`ve decided to use another Coombs form for my 2017 buck. 9700 series wall pedestal with a homemade rock back. Lot of pics will be coming down the pipe soon.


----------



## Jerred44

Had to show it. I went back home hunting and came home to this. My wife re did the wall behind my mounts. You can see the before pics above in this thread


----------



## 4IDARCHER

That looks really nice. Congrats!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Jerred44 said:


> Had to show it. I went back home hunting and came home to this. My wife re did the wall behind my mounts. You can see the before pics above in this thread
> View attachment 6309733
> 
> View attachment 6309737


Wow!! You have a great wife..... I wish mine would do that. Looks very nice!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Agree with ishi. That’s amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castiron

Don't recall what form he used, but I altered it before he started, by cutting a 3.5" wedge off the side to turn him more at an angle, as he was when I shot him.


----------



## cthurston09

Got my 2016 eastern Colorado muzzleloader deer back today


----------



## GAZ32

cthurston09 said:


> Got my 2016 eastern Colorado muzzleloader deer back today


Good looking character on him.


----------



## ondavirg

Ishi Spirit said:


> I`ve decided to use another Coombs form for my 2017 buck. 9700 series wall pedestal with a homemade rock back. Lot of pics will be coming down the pipe soon.


I’m thinking of the same form. I’d love to see pics of the entire process if you don’t mind posting.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

ondavirg said:


> I’m thinking of the same form. I’d love to see pics of the entire process if you don’t mind posting.


Sure can and I will. The form should be here this week. I’m anxious to get started but with our gun season opening up today I probably be to busy to start but we’ll see.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Here are a few shots of the mancave.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ Beautiful!! You have lots of room for mounts :thumbs_up


----------



## Jerred44

Love that room. And the sliding door is cool as hell


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^ Beautiful!! You have lots of room for mounts :thumbs_up


Yep plenty of room! Got a full body coyote coming. Just finished my euros on my pa and Ohio bucks. Gotta hang them somewhere. It was and aweosme year. Love adding critters to the mancave.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Jerred44 said:


> Love that room. And the sliding door is cool as hell


Ya the wife wanted a barndoor. Took about a couple hours to build with the help from a friend then I just stained it. Made it out of pine to save weight. Turned out really nice.


----------



## chrisharvey82

Nice pics


----------



## hokiehunter373

Jerred44 said:


> Love that room. And the sliding door is cool as hell


Yup! Hope I can have a copy of that room someday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltagunner00




----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Just picked him up today! Very happy with him. I want to put him on a floor pedestal eventually.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

KyHeadhunter, great lookin bird!!


----------



## Meister

Gonna be a long wait on my latest. Just dropped off a 160 to the taxi. 6900 semi sneak offset left turn. Standing the same way as when he took his last breath. 

This is at my pops house. The ones on right are mine and left his. My wife an I also have 4 of ours in our home.


----------



## Antleraddict62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Deltagunner00 said:


> View attachment 6320703


Do you remeber what form this is? I want this years buck just like the one in your pic.


----------



## Deltagunner00

vtbowhntr said:


> Do you remeber what form this is? I want this years buck just like the one in your pic.


Whitetail 6900 Series Semi-Sneak Wall Pedestal


----------



## kevinfoerster

Just got this back yesterday. Free range bison with a bow.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Deltagunner00 said:


> View attachment 6320703


Beautiful mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltagunner00

hokiehunter373 said:


> Beautiful mount
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! My Dad does them on the side. He only does 2 or 3 a year. Told him he needs to do this full-time.


----------



## BoilerMaker19

Some pretty deer!


----------



## Mr. Man

kevinfoerster said:


> View attachment 6322295
> 
> 
> Just got this back yesterday. Free range bison with a bow.


I like that. Looks really good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Mr. Man said:


> I like that. Looks really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn`t agree more!! Just beautiful


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The Coombs 9700 was delivered and had some free minutes to set the antlers. The antlers are shaped to fit with a belt sander then the brain cavity was filled with Bondo.
























Coombs forms don’t come with a septum so I’m putting one in my deer. Customers never ask for one due to extra cost but I always put one in for my personal deer. 
The nose was cut off and with a Dremel tool and the nasal was shaped. The septum was installed and shaped with epoxy putty. 








The form was shaped to accept the septum and painted black for added depth.








The septum was air brushed with a flesh color and the nose was reapplied using Gorilla Glue. 








I’m really liking the form and I’ll get him mounted in January. The back will be finished with a homemade rock. More to come. 








I’m going to show you guys another mount on my wall. About ten years ago a deer hunter put a slug through my garage with the family home. I found the shell casing and made a display to hang in the shop. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> The Coombs 9700 was delivered and had some free minutes to set the antlers. The antlers are shaped to fit with a belt sander then the brain cavity was filled with Bondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coombs forms don’t come with a septum so I’m putting one in my deer. Customers never ask for one due to extra cost but I always put one in for my personal deer.
> The nose was cut off and with a Dremel tool and the nasal was shaped. The septum was installed and shaped with epoxy putty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The form was shaped to accept the septum and painted black for added depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The septum was air brushed with a flesh color and the nose was reapplied using Gorilla Glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really liking the form and I’ll get him mounted in January. The back will be finished with a homemade rock. More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to show you guys another mount on my wall. About ten years ago a deer hunter put a slug through my garage with the family home. I found the shell casing and made a display to hang in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna absolutely love watching this whole process. Awesome man that deer is gonna look great on that form. 

Insane about the slug. Glad no one was hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Ishi Spirit said:


> The Coombs 9700 was delivered and had some free minutes to set the antlers. The antlers are shaped to fit with a belt sander then the brain cavity was filled with Bondo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coombs forms don’t come with a septum so I’m putting one in my deer. Customers never ask for one due to extra cost but I always put one in for my personal deer.
> The nose was cut off and with a Dremel tool and the nasal was shaped. The septum was installed and shaped with epoxy putty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The form was shaped to accept the septum and painted black for added depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The septum was air brushed with a flesh color and the nose was reapplied using Gorilla Glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really liking the form and I’ll get him mounted in January. The back will be finished with a homemade rock. More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to show you guys another mount on my wall. About ten years ago a deer hunter put a slug through my garage with the family home. I found the shell casing and made a display to hang in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats going to be a beautiful mount. Keep posting pics Im new at this lol.

Wish I had a deer with a hefty neck to go with one of the better wall peds. The buck I took yesterday has a 7" nose to eye and only a 17" B measurement. I will have to measure again after the tan.


----------



## medicsnoke

I wish I had a taxi that would give me play by plays on my mounts. Looking good Ishi!


----------



## xpedition




----------



## xpedition




----------



## Perfect Harvest

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Just picked him up today! Very happy with him. I want to put him on a floor pedestal eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Awesome mount! Lots of awesome pics here. This thread continues to be one of, if not the best on AT.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Doofy_13 said:


> Thats going to be a beautiful mount. Keep posting pics Im new at this lol.
> 
> Wish I had a deer with a hefty neck to go with one of the better wall peds. The buck I took yesterday has a 7" nose to eye and only a 17" B measurement. I will have to measure again after the tan.


You are doing the right thing by measuring after the skin is tanned. Doing that will save many problems and headaches when mounting.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Btw for those that remember from last year, I’ll be getting my buck remounted. Hopefully dropping him off this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> Btw for those that remember from last year, I’ll be getting my buck remounted. Hopefully dropping him off this weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it turns out the way you want! I will be making my last trip to the taxidermist today. Pics to come!


----------



## ggrue

Anybody got a buck/doe combo mount?


----------



## Doofy_13

Finally got my piebald back. Shot him in October 2015 with my bow on public land.

Dont mind the odd spacing and extra holes in the wall. Once Im done mounting up this years bucks and get the spacing figured out I will make it look good.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Doofy_13 said:


> Finally got my piebald back. Shot him in October 2015 with my bow on public land.
> 
> Dont mind the odd spacing and extra holes in the wall. Once Im done mounting up this years bucks and get the spacing figured out I will make it look good.


Very nice!!


----------



## jk0069

Here are the ones I have at my house. Mom and Dad have the others at theirs and they don’t want to part ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Ishi Spirit said:


> You are doing the right thing by measuring after the skin is tanned. Doing that will save many problems and headaches when mounting.





Ishi Spirit said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks Ishi! The work you do is excelent. One day I hope to be that good.


----------



## Doofy_13

jk0069 said:


> Here are the ones I have at my house. Mom and Dad have the others at theirs and they don’t want to part ways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stone wall looks amazing!


----------



## Perfect Harvest

^^^^ love that wall! How tall is it? 

Awesome mount Doofy! Great way to show off the piebald features and save the room and expense of a full body.


----------



## jk0069

Perfect Harvest said:


> ^^^^ love that wall! How tall is it?
> 
> Awesome mount Doofy! Great way to show off the piebald features and save the room and expense of a full body.


I’m not sure exactly but probably 18’ based on 9’ ceilings on the first and second floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Wood burner and hearth on bottom as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyhunter

Doe mount I had done...not sure on the form I think its a McKenzie


----------



## luckyhunter

Joe Coombs form on this one.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Looks good doofy! Congrats man



jk0069 said:


> Here are the ones I have at my house. Mom and Dad have the others at theirs and they don’t want to part ways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the layout there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

luckyhunter said:


> View attachment 6327193
> 
> 
> Doe mount I had done...not sure on the form I think its a McKenzie


Man, this thread just keeps getting better. That doe is pretty and the wall is sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest

jk0069 said:


> I’m not sure exactly but probably 18’ based on 9’ ceilings on the first and second floor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! :jam: I love super high ceilings, especially for mounts. Very nice.


----------



## ggrue

The doe looks great. I got a doe and buck combo mount coming this late summer. This thread is really neat. Thanks everyone for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Perfect Harvest said:


> Awesome! :jam: I love super high ceilings, especially for mounts. Very nice.


Thank you, I really like it. I especially like them being out of reach from the wife, she enjoys decorating the deer this time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

You run your wood stove with them there? I have almost an identical setup, just different stone... My taxi is a good friend and he forbid me from putting them there lmao.. He said the dry rising heat would destroy them.. Have you not seen damage? I ask because I want to do the same thing lol


----------



## jk0069

EJP1234 said:


> You run your wood stove with them there? I have almost an identical setup, just different stone... My taxi is a good friend and he forbid me from putting them there lmao.. He said the dry rising heat would destroy them.. Have you not seen damage? I ask because I want to do the same thing lol


I do but mine is just a prefab. We rarely build fires though. It is strictly for looks in my opinion as you don’t notice any heat value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest1964

Doofy_13 said:


> Finally got my piebald back. Shot him in October 2015 with my bow on public land.
> 
> Dont mind the odd spacing and extra holes in the wall. Once Im done mounting up this years bucks and get the spacing figured out I will make it look good.


really awesome set up you got there!


----------



## EJP1234

Mine goes 28' but above 20' it would look weird.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks

luckyhunter said:


> View attachment 6327195
> View attachment 6327197
> View attachment 6327199
> 
> 
> Joe Coombs form on this one.


Great buck and great looking mount. Thats some good taxi work.


----------



## Perfect Harvest

jk0069 said:


> Thank you, I really like it. I especially like them being out of reach from the wife, she enjoys decorating the deer this time of year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I came home to this the other day:








At least it's a euro and not one of my shoulder mounts, she said we don't have any hats that would fit them lol.


----------



## cooperjd

I think more of my Office is on this thread somewhere. But I finally brought my itty bitty TX hill country buck home from my folks house. He was my high school graduation present back in ‘99.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 45er




----------



## Irish87

Only two, but pretty proud of them. 2015 shoulder mount, 2016 is the euro (which is terribly crooked and need to get it straigtened)


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My last post I got ahead of my self. This post is for information as many hunters probably don’t know what goes into a mount so this info hopefully will educate hunters. I’m not going through the caping process as there are many ways to do it and all will get the job done. Caping a deer can be Goggled. 
Once a deer is caped the animal must be split and fleshed before salting. This will be somewhat vague but will give you the idea. The reason for splitting is to get a proper tan and produce a hopefully quality mount. 
The splitting will make more sense when the deer is mounted. 
First are the lips they must be turned to the edge.








A scalpel is used to split cause they are small and crazy sharp. This pic shows the lips turned.








Next are the nostrils one side is done and the other hasn’t been turned yet.








Next are the eyes and they are turned to the eye lashes. Before and after pics. 
















Next are the ears again turned to the edge. A ear opener aids in the process. 
















Next the skin needs to be fleshed. Some taxis use a beam but I use a rotary knife. 








Now its salting time. It doesn’t take much salt to start the draining process. 








I fold up my capes and put them in dishpans with holes drilled so the fluid will drain into a bucket. This saves me space when many are being salted at one time. 








After salting the skin is ready to be tanned in shop or sent to a tannery. I won’t go into tanning other then I tan mine in house. The bigger skins I send to a tannery. 
Next post will be the mounting process. Again this is somewhat vague but I hope this enlightens people to the process and if anyone has something to add please do so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechcvx

Just got this one back, shot him this year on 11/11, really quick turn around I thought









Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnabors

*Mck 6900 Form*

My 2015 Kansas buck on a 6900 form. I'm getting my 2017 buck done on a "Hooking Left" form with ears back.


----------



## Uncle Bucky




----------



## redman

View attachment 6339823


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> My last post I got ahead of my self. This post is for information as many hunters probably don’t know what goes into a mount so this info hopefully will educate hunters. I’m not going through the caping process as there are many ways to do it and all will get the job done. Caping a deer can be Goggled.
> Once a deer is caped the animal must be split and fleshed before salting. This will be somewhat vague but will give you the idea. The reason for splitting is to get a proper tan and produce a hopefully quality mount.
> The splitting will make more sense when the deer is mounted.
> First are the lips they must be turned to the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scalpel is used to split cause they are small and crazy sharp. This pic shows the lips turned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are the nostrils one side is done and the other hasn’t been turned yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are the eyes and they are turned to the eye lashes. Before and after pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are the ears again turned to the edge. A ear opener aids in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next the skin needs to be fleshed. Some taxis use a beam but I use a rotary knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its salting time. It doesn’t take much salt to start the draining process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fold up my capes and put them in dishpans with holes drilled so the fluid will drain into a bucket. This saves me space when many are being salted at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After salting the skin is ready to be tanned in shop or sent to a tannery. I won’t go into tanning other then I tan mine in house. The bigger skins I send to a tannery.
> Next post will be the mounting process. Again this is somewhat vague but I hope this enlightens people to the process and if anyone has something to add please do so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it ishi. Thanks for the insight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elitesyn65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

elitesyn65 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking mount congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Today was D day for assembling my deer. 
This is some of the basics on doing a mount. Every taxidermist will do it different but the end result will hopefully be a anatomically correct mount. 
There are many super talented artists that I have learned from and many things I’ve learned myself. Hopefully you enjoy this process and to get a understanding on what goes into a mount. Mounts are a very important thing as we spend many hours trying to acquire them. 
First to prep the back with a dermal tool to tuck the skin into. 
















The skin is washed and spun in a washing machine to get excess water out. 








I always test fit the cape so I know what I’m up against. 








Now the entire form needs to be roughed up to get good glue adhesion and the lip slot is cut to accept the skin. 
















Now the back and the eyes need to be leveled before doing the eye modeling. 








Now put the eyes in and get them level and model the clay. 
























Tapatalk will only let me post ten pics so it’s time to stop for now. 
I’ll finish the rest of the process later. I’m sure I missed stuff but I’ve never done a tutorial before  
This is just part of the whole process so any questions please ask. More to come and the mount is done and I’m happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Cool share ishi spirit 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Looking good ishi. I. Doing my third one on sunday.


----------



## hank lee

Doofy_13 said:


> Looking good ishi. I. Doing my third one on sunday.


how do the antler attach? screws or glue?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hank lee said:


> how do the antler attach? screws or glue?


Hank I use both, screws and glue.


----------



## hank lee

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hank I use both, screws and glue.


I meant to ask how do you use screws? It doesn't seem there is a way to get a screw gun or screwdriver in the form to screw into the antler.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hank lee said:


> I meant to ask how do you use screws? It doesn't seem there is a way to get a screw gun or screwdriver in the form to screw into the antler.


Drill three holes in the skull plate. Two in front and one in the back. The mannakin has plywood in the cut out where the antlers go. The antlers are screwed into the plywood.


----------



## hank lee

Ishi Spirit said:


> Drill three holes in the skull plate. Two in front and one in the back. The mannakin has plywood in the cut out where the antlers go. The antlers are screwed into the plywood.


gotcha, I wasn't aware you guys used the skull plate I figured the antlers were sawn off the skull plate, that's why I didn't understand how they screwed in but this makes sense now. 

Thank you.


----------



## medicsnoke

Thanks sushi....very cool


----------



## NChunterman

Ishi is a wealth of knowledge and though we have never met in person (only text) by far one of the nicest individuals I've met through the many forums.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

This one was missed in post #838. Once the eyes on put in and the pupils level marks are made to show the pupil. One shows the top front, one shows the bottom back and the other shows the back corner. These marks help when modeling the eyes to get symmetry on both eyes. The eyes make or break a mount. 








Now the every square inch of form is glued before the cape is slid on. 








Once the cape is on and the hair patterns are lined up the antlers are reattached with screws and gorilla glue. Water is used to activate the glue. 








I sew the middle between the burrs first to keep the skin in place. Before that I use the layering process to keep the skin from pulling from the burrs. Glue first then Apoxie Sculpt then glue on top and the goob of glue will get pushed down the seam once he’s sewed up.








Then sew up the middle. 








Now the putty is pushed up to the burr to lock the skin in place. This method has cured the skin from pulling away if the antlers are set correctly. 








Now the nose skin is tested for fit. Once its correct the skin is glue and all around the lips. 








Then the nasal cavity is packed with paper towels to keep the skin in contact with the form and while the mount dries. 








Now the deer is flipped over and the front of the upper lip is tucked. 








Then move to the back and tuck the back corner and work to the front. The lower lip is then done with the front first the go to the back and working to the front. Making sure everything is tucked to the hair and nice and smooth. 









That’s ten pics so I’ll try and finish tomorrow with at least two or three more posts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIFFY

Youre giving away all the secrets Ish!!!


----------



## ohioshooter68

my mount from 2015 on an OTS form


----------



## ohioshooter68

Ishi Spirit said:


> This one was missed in post #838. Once the eyes on put in and the pupils level marks are made to show the pupil. One shows the top front, one shows the bottom back and the other shows the back corner. These marks help when modeling the eyes to get symmetry on both eyes. The eyes make or break a mount.
> 
> 
> That’s ten pics so I’ll try and finish tomorrow with at least two or three more posts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great stuff! Any chance we could put this in a separate post? Really adding a lot of pictures of the caping and mounting process, which is very interesting, but not the intended purpose of the thread.


----------



## gauge01

45er said:


> View attachment 6339641
> View attachment 6339643


I love the Wi. hat!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

ohioshooter68 said:


> great stuff! Any chance we could put this in a separate post? Really adding a lot of pictures of the caping and mounting process, which is very interesting, but not the intended purpose of the thread.


I don’t see how it takes away from the thread though. I’ve always been interested in how the mounts are done. I’d be willing to bet the large majority on here feel the same. I feel like it’s given me even more appreciation for the work my taxidermists do and the finish product I get to admire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

IShi

How long do you have to work until the glue dries?


----------



## Doofy_13

hank lee said:


> IShi
> 
> How long do you have to work until the glue dries?


Quite a while. The hide is pretty damp and the skin seals off all air contact. Id say you have a full day to move the hide around.

For the entire mount to dry it takes about 3 weeks.


----------



## ondavirg

Thanks for the pics Ishi!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Swiffy my secrets are safe these pics are just showing some basic mechanics of a mount. Now if any pics came help Doofy then I’m glad
Ohioshooter I see your point on a thread but its to late now for myself to start one. I wouldn’t want to start over cause this is hard on the brain This thread will probably stay around longer than just a thread on the process. Those threads usually die off after a few days but I’m committed now. 

Back to the mount. These two pics show a couple hair patterns on the muzzle on a whitetail. Everyone has this v shaped black hair that needs lined up on top of the muzzle. 








This black patch above the mouth will line up with the bottom.








Now we’ll flip the deer right side up and start working on the eyes (the mirror to the soul) IMO this is the most important part of a mount. If the eyes are bad the mount is junk. When doing any taxidermy reference is a must to recreate nature. For my deer I’m using a set from Coombs with a artificial nictitating membrane made exclusively for Coombs by Tohickin. Doing the eyes are hard to explain so this is vague. I’m using the tuck method. The eye skin that was split in a earlier post will be tucked between the clay and the glass eye. 
Find the front corner and pin it in place. The pin will be pushed in and left there.








Next adjust the skin and tuck the tear duct. 








Now with a needle tool I start tucking the top to the back corner and then move to the bottom working to the back. Please remember the eye lid was pre modeled to shape so the goal is to just lay the skin in place and not move to much of the clay and mess up the eye set. 








Both eyes done with very little adjustments needed ( got lucky on this one)








I wasn’t going to discuss the ears so I didn’t take pics but they will be discussed in the next post. 
Everything is done so now he needs to be sewed up. 
The roll stitch is my preferred stitch 








No cornrows this is a Coombs trick tying off the thread. Make a square knot, cut the needle thread then pull it sideways under the skin with a longer needle and pull the thread which will make the end of the seam disappear. 
















Now it time to push the glob of glue that was left on the forehead back down the seam. 









That’s another 10 pics. Next post will be the brisket and tucking the back and ears. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captphil

Picked these two up last week. Top one is my 2016 buck, bottom is my cousins 2016 buck. Killed one day apart last January. Same taxidermist did both.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi, love your work! Great bucks captphil!


----------



## Stick&String96

captphil said:


> Picked these two up last week. Top one is my 2016 buck, bottom is my cousins 2016 buck. Killed one day apart last January. Same taxidermist did both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those look incredible! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Ishi Spirit said:


> Now if any pics came help Doofy then I’m glad
> 
> I’m using a set from Coombs with a artificial nictitating membrane made exclusively for Coombs by Tohickin.
> 
> The roll stitch is my preferred stitch
> k


Ishi I really appreciate it! Ive got a lot of catching up to do.

I love those eyes with the membranes. I will have to order a few sets of those. And then the stitch! Ive gotta try that too because todays mount has a little hair sticking up that I will have to take care of..

I just put this one together. Battled with the eyes forever. I need to invest in some quality reference photos but these make me happy for now. I will clean them up once everything is dry in a couple weeks.


----------



## PondBuck

A few of mine from IL and MO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohioshooter68

hokiehunter373 said:


> I don’t see how it takes away from the thread though. I’ve always been interested in how the mounts are done. I’d be willing to bet the large majority on here feel the same. I feel like it’s given me even more appreciation for the work my taxidermists do and the finish product I get to admire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it's not the intended purpose of the original thread. I click on this to see a deer mounted as the original poster had intended, not the process of trying to do taxidermy and all the steps required to mount a deer. Maybe that should go in a thread labeled "Here's how to do a deer mount", so guys, including myself, could actually find it in the future rather than burried on page 34 of the "Your Mounts" thread.


----------



## elitesyn65

hokiehunter373 said:


> Great looking mount congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

ohioshooter68 said:


> Because it's not the intended purpose of the original thread. I click on this to see a deer mounted as the original poster had intended, not the process of trying to do taxidermy and all the steps required to mount a deer. Maybe that should go in a thread labeled "Here's how to do a deer mount", so guys, including myself, could actually find it in the future rather than burried on page 34 of the "Your Mounts" thread.


Maybe you should check who the OP is. I understand what you’re saying about it being helpful in a separate thread but it’s still not harmful to this one at all. You will see his finished product eventually as you want. He’s just providing the details along the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

ohioshooter68 said:


> Because it's not the intended purpose of the original thread. I click on this to see a deer mounted as the original poster had intended





hokiehunter373 said:


> Maybe you should check who the OP is.


Thats funny right there


----------



## ohioshooter68

hokiehunter373 said:


> Maybe you should check who the OP is. I understand what you’re saying about it being helpful in a separate thread but it’s still not harmful to this one at all. You will see his finished product eventually as you want. He’s just providing the details along the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I can see you made the original post, but you're changing the intent of what you originally asked for. You're taking something that has become a great culmination of nothing but finished mounts that we can look at and are changing it to a taxidermy thread...


----------



## hokiehunter373

PondBuck said:


> A few of mine from IL and MO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stud bucks, man. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PondBuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Stud bucks, man. Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Hokie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PondBuck

On another note, check this one out. I had this deer mounted a few years ago and bugs started to destroy it. I don’t know if the taxidermist left meat on the hide or what. This was the only deer he has ever mounted for me and needless to say...the last!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

PondBuck said:


> On another note, check this one out. I had this deer mounted a few years ago and bugs started to destroy it. I don’t know if the taxidermist left meat on the hide or what. This was the only deer he has ever mounted for me and needless to say...the last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the color phase in the face from it being destroyed by bugs or his actual color?


----------



## PondBuck

hank lee said:


> Is the color phase in the face from it being destroyed by bugs or his actual color?


That’s the actual form. The bugs completely ate the hide. They started around the ears and then moved down to the eye/muzzle area and then on to the upper neck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

PondBuck said:


> That’s the actual form. The bugs completely ate the hide. They started around the ears and then moved down to the eye/muzzle area and then on to the upper neck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll play later. I’m in the middle of a mount with a late start


----------



## Ishi Spirit

PondBuck said:


> On another note, check this one out. I had this deer mounted a few years ago and bugs started to destroy it. I don’t know if the taxidermist left meat on the hide or what. This was the only deer he has ever mounted for me and needless to say...the last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey PondBuck do you remember if the mount stunk? 
Looks like you learned well and didn’t go back to the hack taxidermist. Your other deer look very nice. Don’t feel bad my first P&Y deer that I shot in 1990 I didn’t know a thing about Taxidermy and took him to a hack. He was redone a year later. At the time the mount cost 225$ and was just waisted money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodmaster0462

kparrott154 said:


> Saw this one today and thought it was pretty interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan at all.


----------



## Teemster

I find the taxidermy process fascinating myself...thanks for postin Ishi


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Teemster said:


> I find the taxidermy process fascinating myself...thanks for postin Ishi


Thanks! The beauty of Taxidermy is not what we see when the piece is done but what is also under the skin. The week has been busy but more will be coming.


----------



## PondBuck

Ishi,

Yes, the mount did start to have a noticeable odor once the bugs started to work on him. I should have known better from the beginning, this taxidermist was about 30% cheaper than guys I had used in the past and he churns out tons of mounts every year (some pretty good and some pretty bad). This particular deer was kind of an in-between trophy to me at the time. I felt he was too nice to just skull mount but not big enough to spend $350 on my usual taxidermist. Definitely a lesson learned. Me trying to save $100 ultimately ended in a disaster.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


----------



## jrod p&y

My Nov. 4th kill from this season. 
I will definitely use this pose again and offset the other direction. My buddy is fast and does GREAT work.


----------



## kspseshooter

Great looking mount jrod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrod p&y

Thank ya kspseshooter.


----------



## Loomis13

These are my three mounts with one more at the taxi right now. The first two were done by the same guy and I really like them. The last one is done by a different guy who also does a good job IMO. I just don't care for the mold as much, but everything else I like.


----------



## jdubrr

ll great mounts


----------



## moparsnhuntn

Here's two of mine. Both wall pedestals. The left one is a coombs sneak and the right one is a makenzie.


----------



## lunghit

moparsnhuntn said:


> View attachment 6390779
> 
> 
> Here's two of mine. Both wall pedestals. The left one is a coombs sneak and the right one is a makenzie.


Very nice!! What form is the Mckenzie mount? Is that the 6900?


----------



## moparsnhuntn

Thanks, I can't remember. Let me do some looking and I'll find out for you.


----------



## hokiehunter373

moparsnhuntn said:


> View attachment 6390779
> 
> 
> Here's two of mine. Both wall pedestals. The left one is a coombs sneak and the right one is a makenzie.


Is that right one the 8900? Good looking mounts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondavirg

Ishi, when you get time please finish posting the pics of the final steps of your mount. Seeing the process was very interesting.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

ondavirg said:


> Ishi, when you get time please finish posting the pics of the final steps of your mount. Seeing the process was very interesting.


The mount is done drying and I’ll be starting on him this weekend. Give me a week or two to get the next posts figured out. I let the mounts dry for at least three weeks before finishing.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

After the deer was done it was time to get the brisket and arm pits in place. 








This is very important to get the skin in the proper place so the arm pits aren’t flared. 
Once in position it time to cut the skin and tuck into the slot. 









The next day I go over the mount and tweak anything that needs adjusted. On this series of forms there is a lot of definition in the brisket area. There was a air pocket so the skin was jabbed to let the air escape. 








The area was pinned for two days to make sure the skin stayed in contact with the form. 









After the mount dried for three weeks the back was roughed up.









Then scrape pieces of foam was glue to the back to start the homemade rock. 









Any gaps around the eyes were filled with epoxy putty and smoothed our.








Flesh colored epoxy was used to smooth the transition between the nose skin and the septum. 








Eye protect was painted on the eyes to keep the eyes free from paint while air brushing. 








These are the different colors I’ll be using while air brushing the deer. I studied under the late Gary Bowen in 1995 and still use this same paint scheme 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The paints will be air brushed on top of each other and the colors will bleed through so when done it will produce a nice soft look.








Between each color the area is brushed to get the color off the hair. We only want the hairless skin to have paint. 
















Now it has the desired soft look and different tones show up. 








The nose was blended with different paints to get the desired look. 








Now I’m adding texture back to the nose. There are several mediums to use for this process. I’m using Ultra Seal and the nodules are being applied with this handy nose applicator. 









Next time will be the rock making and pictures of the finished mount. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLH

Quality work Ishi.....a true craftsman!


----------



## NChunterman

Love it Ishi!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Can't wait for the finished product Ishi! Looks awesome.

Anybody else have mounts they've gotten back from the past year they'd like to share?


----------



## moparsnhuntn

Thanks.. Yes it is the 8900.




hokiehunter373 said:


> Is that right one the 8900? Good looking mounts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> Can't wait for the finished product Ishi! Looks awesome.
> 
> Anybody else have mounts they've gotten back from the past year they'd like to share?


I will have pics of my second one this weekend.

Thanks to Ishi for the input on the coombs eyes. Love them!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Doofy_13 said:


> I will have pics of my second one this weekend.
> 
> Thanks to Ishi for the input on the coombs eyes. Love them!


Good deal! They are pricey for sure but I love the quality.


----------



## Bows for me

Here is my latest almost done


----------



## Bows for me

The squrrall was my paw paws and so was the cedar shaft in the rack of the deer it was the arrow he killed his only deer with a bow and luckily I got it


----------



## Doofy_13

Put this guy together yesterday. My 2017 Michigan buck from the property where I grew up. My 4th taxidermy job. Super happy with this one on all aspects.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> Put this guy together yesterday. My 2017 Michigan buck from the property where I grew up. My 4th taxidermy job. Super happy with this one on all aspects.


Congrats doofy!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Today is a good day as my deer is done. My buddy helped make the rock and both of was on limited time so no pics were taken of the process plus it’s messy and I didn’t want my iPhone a mess. Pictures also don’t do justice to the rock so I left them out. 
















This pic is a straight on view. 








These are at 45 degree angle both ways. 

















Here’s my good friends bow kill. Super heavy with 43 inch of mass gross score 163. This from is a Coombs 9800 series wall pedestal. 








I hope this process was enjoyed and some insight on what goes into a mount. Good luck with your mounts!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondavirg

Thanks Ishi! Beautiful mount.


----------



## Doofy_13

Ishi....that is perfection! Amazing job. The coloring around the eye is spot on.


----------



## deer310sg

Awesome job Ishi as usual! Dang nice buck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Freakin awesome Ishi. Beautiful mount and awesome deer. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## patmcm129

Was this public or private? Great story.


----------



## billhalljr

Still need pick them up but taxi sent me following. Both off my Ohio spots. I shot one right one night and took buddy to another spot the next day. Cant wait see them both









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis

both semi sneak


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump for those of you getting your mounts back this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prodefiant34

My first one. 
(Not sure how to rotate, feel free to do so if you know how.)


----------



## hokiehunter373

prodefiant34 said:


> View attachment 6447397
> View attachment 6447399
> 
> 
> My first one.
> (Not sure how to rotate, feel free to do so if you know how.)


Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath F

This one I’m pretty proud of. Just brought home on Friday.


----------



## Heath F

I guess it helps if I attach it


----------



## Heath F

One more


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Heath F said:


> One more


Beautiful bird!! Hooks are sweet also!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Heath F said:


> I guess it helps if I attach it


That’s super awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest

Nice bird!


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Ol Crabby*

View attachment 6451415


----------



## hokiehunter373

Pride Hunter said:


> View attachment 6451415


Is that real? Lol good God 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn. archer

Heath F said:


> I guess it helps if I attach it


Beautiful bird. I would be very proud of that one. Great taxidermy work.


----------



## finelyshedded

Ishi Spirit, you sir do beautiful work! Thanks for sharing the process and the final products.


----------



## Pride Hunter

hokiehunter373 said:


> Is that real? Lol good God
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is my Trailcam pic of him. A special deer and I was lucky that day.


----------



## jkratz

This one came home yesterday. Filled in the Wall nicely!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Pride Hunter said:


> Here is my Trailcam pic of him. A special deer and I was lucky that day.


Good God. What a tank. I thought it was a photoshop job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest

jkratz said:


> This one came home yesterday. Filled in the Wall nicely!!!


Beautiful wall. Awesome trio of studs!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfey

Just picked up my 2017 buck yesterday. It's mounted on a McKenzie 64u form.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks

Wolfey.. great buck and great taxi work. Who you take it to?


----------



## Wolfey

PY Bucks said:


> Wolfey.. great buck and great taxi work. Who you take it to?


I take all my deer to Tim Danielson of Danville Taxidermy in Cadott Wisconsin. He's only a 15 minute drive from my place so I like to give him my business. Price wise he's a little more than others around here at $490 for a shoulder mount but he does better work than the other taxidermist's around here.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks

Wolfey said:


> I take all my deer to Tim Danielson of Danville Taxidermy in Cadott Wisconsin. He's only a 15 minute drive from my place so I like to give him my business. Price wise he's a little more than others around here at $490 for a shoulder mount but he does better work than the other taxidermist's around here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Looks good. Usually get what you pay for when it comes to mounts as ive found out the hard way years ago. A drive 2.5 to my guy now and more then worth it.


----------



## ondavirg

Got my first one back from last year. Went with a chin down posture from McKenzie. Looks great.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

ondavirg said:


> Got my first one back from last year. Went with a chin down posture from McKenzie. Looks great.
> 
> View attachment 6471837


Wow!!! Great 7 pt and congrats on the mount!


----------



## hokiehunter373

ondavirg said:


> Got my first one back from last year. Went with a chin down posture from McKenzie. Looks great.
> 
> View attachment 6471837


Congrats bud! Great looking mount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

Wolfey said:


> Just picked up my 2017 buck yesterday. It's mounted on a McKenzie 64u form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


great looking mount!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Finally got my remount done for those of you that recall that disaster. I’ll be posting pix once I get him hung


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> Finally got my remount done for those of you that recall that disaster. I’ll be posting pix once I get him hung
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jplan06GT

My first buck I ever shot. 









This guy is at the taxidermist as we speak! 









Along with these two deadheads I found locked up in a creek! Still haven’t figured out how I want to mount them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bows for me

got him back about a month ago forgot to post pics


----------



## talon1961




----------



## BP1992

2017 buck almost finished


----------



## Jplan06GT

Bows for me said:


> View attachment 6476917
> got him back about a month ago forgot to post pics


That’s a stud Muley! I want to kill a mule deer so badly! Don’t have any of those in OK! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Jplan06GT said:


> My first buck I ever shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is at the taxidermist as we speak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with these two deadheads I found locked up in a creek! Still haven’t figured out how I want to mount them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I wanna tell you to shove it for the first deer you ever shot lol congrats. Crappy to find those deadheads but really cool at the same time. Should make quite the mount


----------



## Jplan06GT

hokiehunter373 said:


> Man, I wanna tell you to shove it for the first deer you ever shot lol congrats. Crappy to find those deadheads but really cool at the same time. Should make quite the mount


Hahaha yeah shooting a 160 class buck as your first deer makes most others look small. I shot that when I was 13 and I finally took that other one this year. So it took me 13 years to finally kill another big one. Lol. Part of it is being selective and mostly just haven’t been lucky! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

ondavirg said:


> Got my first one back from last year. Went with a chin down posture from McKenzie. Looks great.
> 
> View attachment 6471837


That buck is all sorts of cool!


----------



## Bows for me

Jplan06GT said:


> That’s a stud Muley! I want to kill a mule deer so badly! Don’t have any of those in OK!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks when I shot him I had no idea he was what he was all I could do is thank god for letting me have a opportunity to take a deer like that then it was a lot of screaming at the top of my lungs it was my 3 muley been to Colorado 3 times all were with a rifle but all on public land I'm going to stay in Virginia this year and next year I am going to take the hoyt and try to seal the deal on a elk


----------



## PY Bucks

Got most of the boys in the man shed by me watching the draft. Wifes doing some painting in the house.


----------



## hokiehunter373

PY Bucks said:


> Got most of the boys in the man shed by me watching the draft. Wifes doing some painting in the house.


That’s a hell of a garage setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks

hokiehunter373 said:


> That’s a hell of a garage setup!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Who else has gotten mounts back recently?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Got mine back yesterday


----------



## hokiehunter373

jbsoonerfan said:


> Got mine back yesterday
> 
> View attachment 6493463


That looks awesome, man! Love the chocolate rack too. Very unique buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsoonerfan

hokiehunter373 said:


> That looks awesome, man! Love the chocolate rack too. Very unique buck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!

I'm proud of him.


----------



## IClark

Mine should be done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoniniowa

I just put this up in our kitchen


----------



## medicsnoke

My 2017 buck RED is back home. Joe Meder full sneak off-set shoulder.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

medicsnoke said:


> My 2017 buck RED is back home. Joe Meder full sneak off-set shoulder.












Looks good my friend!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

Super nice.


----------



## hokiehunter373

medicsnoke said:


> My 2017 buck RED is back home. Joe Meder full sneak off-set shoulder.


Hey, save some for the rest of us! Lol. Awesome room man congrats. Love that drop time buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhunter88

Took way longer than it should have, but finally got my 2016 public land buck back. It was worth the wait for sure. We used Jim Kindig with All Seasons Taxidermy and it turned out great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bhunter88 said:


> Took way longer than it should have, but finally got my 2016 public land buck back. It was worth the wait for sure. We used Jim Kindig with All Seasons Taxidermy and it turned out great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaand that’s why I just bought my first preference point. What a tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkratz

2017 Indiana Buck came home today. Stoops Big Game Taxidermy is the best around if anyone is looking for an awesome mount


----------



## lunghit

Bhunter88 said:


> Took way longer than it should have, but finally got my 2016 public land buck back. It was worth the wait for sure. We used Jim Kindig with All Seasons Taxidermy and it turned out great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful deer and mount! Congrats.


----------



## lunghit

jkratz said:


> 2017 Indiana Buck came home today. Stoops Big Game Taxidermy is the best around if anyone is looking for an awesome mount
> 
> View attachment 6501885


Awesome trophy and absolutely beautiful mount. What form was used for that?


----------



## Bhunter88

lunghit said:


> Beautiful deer and mount! Congrats.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

Bhunter88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the inside spread on him?


----------



## jkratz

That is the 8900 McKenzie Form,super hard turn


----------



## Bhunter88

lunghit said:


> What was the inside spread on him?


The inside spread was 20 1/4” with 26” main beams, huge frame!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832

Bhunter88 said:


> Took way longer than it should have, but finally got my 2016 public land buck back. It was worth the wait for sure. We used Jim Kindig with All Seasons Taxidermy and it turned out great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that’s a stud! Congrats!!


----------



## PaBone

I got my Pa. buck back from last fall about a month ago. It's a semi sneak on an Ohio Taxidermy Supply form. 9 point with a 5 inch kicker


----------



## krammy37

Just got my 2017 bow buck back. I'm super happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Antleraddict62

krammy37 said:


> Just got my 2017 bow buck back. I'm super happy with how it turned out!
> View attachment 6511459
> 
> View attachment 6511469
> 
> View attachment 6511471


Man that’s beautiful and what a stud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks

Antleraddict62 said:


> Man that’s beautiful and what a stud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll second that. I remember the harvest pics last year. Hard not to.


----------



## krammy37

PY Bucks said:


> I'll second that. I remember the harvest pics last year. Hard not to.


Thanks guys, first time taking one to this taxidermist but I'm glad I did.


----------



## vawoodgoat

krammy37 said:


> Thanks guys, first time taking one to this taxidermist but I'm glad I did.


Great buck! Mount looks good too. What did that joker score?


----------



## krammy37

I green scored him at 167 5/8


----------



## vawoodgoat

krammy37 said:


> I green scored him at 167 5/8


Ida guessed a little higher. That's a toad either way. Great frame and mass! Congrats again!!!


----------



## krammy37

vawoodgoat said:


> Ida guessed a little higher. That's a toad either way. Great frame and mass! Congrats again!!!


Yeah most people do. He always seems to look bigger in pictures for whatever reason. Thanks again!


----------



## Elknutz_1

Went with my bro in law to pick up his deer over the weekend, nice surprise to see the antlers on my elk form...


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Bhunter88 said:


> Took way longer than it should have, but finally got my 2016 public land buck back. It was worth the wait for sure. We used Jim Kindig with All Seasons Taxidermy and it turned out great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm pretty sure I watched the video of you shooting this on Youtube? Congrats young man on a stud of a deer!


----------



## Bhunter88

#1Buckslayer said:


> I'm pretty sure I watched the video of you shooting this on Youtube? Congrats young man on a stud of a deer!


Yes it is on YouTube! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bhunter88 said:


> Yes it is on YouTube! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


link! link! link!


----------



## Bhunter88

hokiehunter373 said:


> link! link! link!


Here is the original hunt:
https://youtu.be/DWz4cL76o30

And here is one of our videos that I’m most proud of that outlines that whole season so the hunt for that buck is also featured in it:
https://youtu.be/PMZq4ZVn2cM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bhunter88 said:


> Here is the original hunt:
> https://youtu.be/DWz4cL76o30
> 
> And here is one of our videos that I’m most proud of that outlines that whole season so the hunt for that buck is also featured in it:
> https://youtu.be/PMZq4ZVn2cM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah I remember that video now. Congrats again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondavirg

The elk made it home! And my other Buck should be home next week!


----------



## hokiehunter373

ondavirg said:


> View attachment 6535987
> 
> 
> The elk made it home! And my other Buck should be home next week!


Looks awesome, buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkratz

krammy37 said:


> Just got my 2017 bow buck back. I'm super happy with how it turned out!
> View attachment 6511459
> 
> View attachment 6511469
> 
> View attachment 6511471


 Toad!!! 

Awesome, awesome, mount and an absolute stud of a deer.


----------



## loveeee7789




----------



## hokiehunter373

jkratz said:


> Toad!!!
> 
> Awesome, awesome, mount and an absolute stud of a deer.


Couldn’t agree more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## proarcher16

Awesome looking mounts guys!


----------



## ondavirg

My best MS buck made it home


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurkeyFool

Bhunter88 said:


> Here is the original hunt:
> https://youtu.be/DWz4cL76o30
> 
> And here is one of our videos that I’m most proud of that outlines that whole season so the hunt for that buck is also featured in it:
> https://youtu.be/PMZq4ZVn2cM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM-ed you with a question about Iowa City


----------



## COhaus

My 2017 ND buck from Sportsman Taxidermy in East Grand Forks, MN. My first taxidermy and Jim did a FANTASTIC job!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Love that left brow!


----------



## lunghit

my 11/11/17 buck. Mckenzie 6900 series wall pedestal.


----------



## hokiehunter373

That form looks really great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bumping this cause I need some new ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Any thoughts on what form would look good for this buck? He’s got a giant neck and came in real relaxed. Hung around me for like 10 mins before I could get a shot. Smelling the ground, air, eating acorns. Any thoughts I’d appreciate 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

My buck this year means a lot. After passing a lot of up-and-comers, he was my first buck since moving to SC a few years ago. 4 years of pictures of him, the most history I've ever had with a deer. With SC crazy long rifle season, very little management in this area, and southern genetics around here, I was super blessed to harvest him at 6 years old with a bow in an urban area. 

Just dropped him off at my taxidermist, now for the long wait. Planning on using the OTS 600 semi sneak, that's how I remember him when I looked up and saw him, and the slight head turn shows his height without being straight on.

Any thoughts on the form, or another unique way to show off his antlers at a slight angle?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Beautiful deer and pix. Those g2s look awesome. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondavirg

Just got this one back. He’s on a McKenzie wall pedestal. I’ll get better pics when I get him up on the wall.


----------



## Hoytdude90

Awesome deer ondavirg, love the brows! Would love to see that form on the wall then.


----------



## SplittinTwigs

This jerk...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

krammy37 said:


> Just got my 2017 bow buck back. I'm super happy with how it turned out!
> View attachment 6511459
> 
> View attachment 6511469
> 
> View attachment 6511471


Beautiful buck and mount!


What's it score?


----------



## Loomis13

Picked up 2017 bow buck tonight. Shot him on Nov. 20 and picked him on the 19th the next year.


----------



## mopar17

These are both semi sneak, one with an early season coat and the other late season.


----------



## mopar17

I’m going to go with the semi upright left turn on this one.


----------



## Cranky

Here is a Joe Coombs right turn offset on a wall pedestal mount.


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> Any thoughts on what form would look good for this buck? He’s got a giant neck and came in real relaxed. Hung around me for like 10 mins before I could get a shot. Smelling the ground, air, eating acorns. Any thoughts I’d appreciate


I know you have a wall full of pedestals...so I would be looking for a semi-sneak or semi upright which are personal favorites of mine. With that size of a neck (big for MD IMO) you could easily get a ohio taxidermy supply form. Something special about those forms. They just turn out a step above the rest. I seem to always kill tiny bucks with tiny necks and OTS doesn't really make smaller sized forms. One day....

I really like an offset shoulder too. Just a thought. Check out OTS. I dont think you can go wrong with a 400 or 700 series form.

https://www.ohiotaxidermysupply.com/product/400-series-semi-upright-whitetail-deer-form/ 

https://www.ohiotaxidermysupply.com/product/700-series-semi-sneak-sweep-whitetail-deer-form/


----------



## 1Hunter




----------



## cdporchejr

Second 2 Nature - Sneak 4600 Mr. Inquisitive


----------



## luckyhunter

mopar17 said:


> I’m going to go with the semi upright left turn on this one.


Personally if I shot that buck I would go with the "Oh no, I just crapped my pants" form.... probably with a left turn and a maybe on a pedestal. Dude that's a GIANT.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

mopar17 said:


> I’m going to go with the semi upright left turn on this one.


I’m not seeing the pic?


----------



## Skunkworkx

Both are DIY....no kits. One on left from my avatar 2015.....one on right was 2012 ? I think.


----------



## kseniuk

Here is one of my Euro mounts.


----------



## kseniuk

My Archery Elk from last year.


----------



## BO HNTR

My retirement home is complted......doing the finishing touches on the trophy room. This is the mule deer / blacktail deer archery wall so far.


----------



## hookedonbow

BO HNTR said:


> My retirement home is complted......doing the finishing touches on the trophy room. This is the mule deer / blacktail deer archery wall so far.
> 
> View attachment 6660123


Amazing..


----------



## Clocked92

Finally got my last Muley mount back from the taxidermist and it fits nicely. 

Left deer is my 2008 Rifle buck - 198" Gross
Middle buck is 2017 Archery - 200" Gross
Right buck is 2015 Archery - 203" Gross


----------



## tangodelta3

BO HNTR said:


> My retirement home is complted......doing the finishing touches on the trophy room. This is the mule deer / blacktail deer archery wall so far.
> 
> View attachment 6660123


Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester1023

Well, I've looked through 42 pages of great looking mounts and didn't see the style I want my 2018 buck to be. I know this mount would be difficult for a tall rack because there wouldn't be enough wall space, but my buck has his g3s broke off from fighting. I took a field pick of him through binoculars and his g3s were quite a bit longer than his g2s. I've been trying to find a form with the head up and back. I guess it would be a licking branch type pose, but with the mouth closed. If anybody knows of one, please pm me. 

Here he is...very memorable hunt. 








Here are some pics of how I would like him.
























I really like this one with the head turned.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Jester1023 said:


> Well, I've looked through 42 pages of great looking mounts and didn't see the style I want my 2018 buck to be. I know this mount would be difficult for a tall rack because there wouldn't be enough wall space, but my buck has his g3s broke off from fighting. I took a field pick of him through binoculars and his g3s were quite a bit longer than his g2s. I've been trying to find a form with the head up and back. I guess it would be a licking branch type pose, but with the mouth closed. If anybody knows of one, please pm me.
> 
> Here he is...very memorable hunt.
> View attachment 6669525
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of how I would like him.
> View attachment 6669529
> 
> 
> View attachment 6669531
> 
> 
> View attachment 6669533
> 
> 
> I really like this one with the head turned.
> View attachment 6669535


This is similar to what I’ve been looking for but a little more extreme. I found this



















Which is a mears form altered. Some others to look at would be the Meder semi sneak head up and Matt Thompson 9000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann

I did a very simple euro style mount. I’m going to put it on a piece of cedar and hang a picture of me and my son with the deer from the afternoon I killed it. My first ever buck killed and did it with my 8 year old so it was very special to me. Anyways, here is the pic! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester1023

hokiehunter373 said:


> This is similar to what I’ve been looking for but a little more extreme. I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a mears form altered. Some others to look at would be the Meder semi sneak head up and Matt Thompson 9000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



While on an unrelated web search for another thread about bugs on mounts, I found this pose. I love it and hope to track it down. I searched the taxidermist in the photo, but only come up with a vague Facebook page. The search continues.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Jester1023 said:


> Well, I've looked through 42 pages of great looking mounts and didn't see the style I want my 2018 buck to be. I know this mount would be difficult for a tall rack because there wouldn't be enough wall space, but my buck has his g3s broke off from fighting. I took a field pick of him through binoculars and his g3s were quite a bit longer than his g2s. I've been trying to find a form with the head up and back. I guess it would be a licking branch type pose, but with the mouth closed. If anybody knows of one, please pm me.
> 
> Here he is...very memorable hunt.
> View attachment 6669525
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of how I would like him.
> View attachment 6669529
> 
> 
> View attachment 6669531
> 
> 
> View attachment 6669533
> 
> 
> I really like this one with the head turned.
> View attachment 6669535


Coombs Taxidermy Supply has a few of them!


----------



## Jester1023

Ishi Spirit said:


> Coombs Taxidermy Supply has a few of them!


Thanks Ishi and this goes without saying...excellent write up throughout this thread! It really should be made into a stand alone thread. Take care, Nate


----------



## hokiehunter373

Jester1023 said:


> Thanks Ishi and this goes without saying...excellent write up throughout this thread! It really should be made into a stand alone thread. Take care, Nate


So what'd you decide on?


----------



## DB444

Just throw it in a box so you can pull it out occassionally and put your hands on it.


----------



## tim2970

The one on the right I just got back from last year


----------



## joshtaylor

2017 top 137"
2011 bottom 142"
VA Bucks


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dn4jc

2016 Ohio buck


----------



## hawkdriver55

The fence post


----------



## coastal connect

i always go for how they looked right before the shot


----------



## hokiehunter373

3dn4jc said:


> 2016 Ohio buck
> 
> View attachment 6702193
> View attachment 6702197


Stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechcvx

Got this years buck the other day. The one in the middle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

bowtechcvx said:


> Got this years buck the other day. The one in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man. I like that mount on the left


----------



## bowtechcvx

hokiehunter373 said:


> Congrats man. I like that mount on the left


Thanks that’s my buck from last year



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hart

Just a few that have made the wall. My biggest one ever is at the taxidermist now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteban9770

My gun kill in 2006


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer92

My 2015 buck made the box and took beans out of the field that I watched him in 4 strait nights before i killed him, dried them and put them on top of the box i made to make it look like he was standing in the bean field again.


----------



## Split brow

Got this buck back a few days ago. I shot him on November 1st of 2017. This was my first buck and first mount.


----------



## deer310sg

Got my euro back in Dec. I have a Skull Hooker for it. Just need to hang it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Split brow said:


> Got this buck back a few days ago. I shot him on November 1st of 2017. This was my first buck and first mount.
> 
> View attachment 6726797
> 
> View attachment 6726799


Congrats Split brow, great buck and mount!


----------



## asidari

Just a couple I have up right now.


----------



## noclueo2

Just got my 2018 buck back today!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Split brow

noclueo2 said:


> Just got my 2018 buck back today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great buck and a great mount.


----------



## Split brow

Bump


----------



## SWOhio carnivor

2018 buck killed 11/3, got back 1/22


----------



## Brunswick

Very nice buck!


----------



## ejbyrd

Nice!


----------



## ejbyrd

Nice Buck!


----------



## NChunterman

2018 buck on the far left


----------



## hokiehunter373

NChunterman said:


> 2018 buck on the far left
> 
> View attachment 6748789


Is that a Meder full sneak? Awesome looking mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

It looks to be. Here's a meder full sneak, offset, right turn.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NChunterman

hokiehunter373 said:


> Is that a Meder full sneak? Awesome looking mount
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a Meder full sneak and Thank You.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

NChunterman said:


> 2018 buck on the far left
> 
> View attachment 6748789


Great looking mount!
Keep filling that wall up:wink:


----------



## NChunterman

Ishi Spirit said:


> Great looking mount!
> Keep filling that wall up:wink:


Running out of real estate quickly, great problem to have. I'll add these in the thread.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

NChunterman said:


> Running out of real estate quickly, great problem to have. I'll add these in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 6749467
> 
> 
> View attachment 6749471


You’ve been holding out on us :lol3:


----------



## truesde5




----------



## WNY Bowhunter




----------



## coxms1

WNY Bowhunter said:


> View attachment 6750985
> View attachment 6750987


----------



## IClark

My 2017 buck.


----------



## bhallenbeck89

beautiful mounts!!!!


----------



## 12 point

2016 buck


----------



## Jessrandy2013

Thats a cool mount


----------



## Jessrandy2013

Nice


----------



## eblank




----------



## Ishi Spirit

Rotated the pic. 









Lot of great looking mounts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Finally my 2018 bow buck is done. 
I had a custom pedestal made and the gentleman delivered on my idea. It’s unique and different but that’s what I wanted something more like furniture grade quality. 
The actual base is a Corian product. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

WOW. That is an amazing buck, mount, and base. Great work.


----------



## hokiehunter373

STUD, ishi. What a buck


----------



## Awaredays

What a beast. Amazing


----------



## NChunterman

That's as good as it gets Ishi, phenomenal.


----------



## alhawk1

Absolutely beautiful Ishi


----------



## BlackPot

Wow, that's a monster there. Great mount


----------



## -Archeress->

Ishi Spirit said:


> Rotated the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of great looking mounts!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck! Nice mount.


----------



## Where's Bruce?




----------



## Where's Bruce?

accidental dup.


----------



## SWIFFY

MEGA Ribcage Racked Beast Ishi!!! Love it! They always look good on those Coombs. Congrats again!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody lucky enough to get this years kill back recently?


----------



## bowonlyJCD6873

2010 LA 9pt







2017 IA 10pt


----------



## Doofy_13

Put him together yesterday. Maryland 10 killed in september.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> Put him together yesterday. Maryland 10 killed in september.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Lighting looks awesome doof!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> Lighting looks awesome doof!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Neighbor is an electrician. Between our two houses projects never end.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks

It didnt fit in the house where i wanted to put it so in the man shed it is.


----------



## lunghit

Doofy_13 said:


> Put him together yesterday. Maryland 10 killed in september.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Looks awesome Doofy. What form was used in this mount?


----------



## Doofy_13

lunghit said:


> Looks awesome Doofy. What form was used in this mount?


I used a McKenzie 8900. They offer a ton of different sizes. MD deer are pretty small and this guy only had a 16" neck. Not many suppliers offer forms that small so McKenzie is usually my go to.

Ive been on the search for a good set of eyes and havent been happy with what I used in the past. I used the new joe meder eyes in the dark shade this time and think they are perfect.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

Doofy_13 said:


> I used a McKenzie 8900. They offer a ton of different sizes. MD deer are pretty small and this guy only had a 16" neck. Not many suppliers offer forms that small so McKenzie is usually my go to.
> 
> Ive been on the search for a good set of eyes and havent been happy with what I used in the past. I used the new joe meder eyes in the dark shade this time and think they are perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Great that's what I thought. My 2018 buck is being mounted on the same 8900 and hope it looks as good as yours. Thanks


----------



## hokiehunter373

lunghit said:


> Great that's what I thought. My 2018 buck is being mounted on the same 8900 and hope it looks as good as yours. Thanks


I think you’ll be happy with it 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

hokiehunter373 said:


> I think you’ll be happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I'm sure I will be happy with it. Great mount and awesome bucks.


----------



## 6ptbuck

bigpess51 said:


> View attachment 5084465
> View attachment 5084473
> View attachment 5084489
> View attachment 5084497
> View attachment 5084505
> 
> 
> Here is the start to my man cave. My taxi uses mackenzie products that are usually altered to fit each deer correctly. I give my taxi a lot of freedom and just give me a general idea of what i'm thinking for and he chooses the exact form, ear position, etc. I'm chasing some nice bucks this year, hopefully I can close the deal here soon and add to the "buck poles"


I Like that one by its self nice looking buck


----------



## weldermike70

My best buck, he made B&C and I shot him with my bow in 2010.


----------



## cb46060

:thumbs_up


----------



## cb46060

:mg: :thumbs_up


----------



## lunghit

weldermike70 said:


> My best buck, he made B&C and I shot him with my bow in 2010.


Very nice Mike. What state?


----------



## PaBone

Ishi Spirit said:


> Finally my 2018 bow buck is done.
> I had a custom pedestal made and the gentleman delivered on my idea. It’s unique and different but that’s what I wanted something more like furniture grade quality.
> The actual base is a Corian product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Ishi, Great job on the mount and that is a giant for sure.


----------



## weldermike70

lunghit said:


> weldermike70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best buck, he made B&C and I shot him with my bow in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Mike. What state?
Click to expand...

Thank you, that was in Ohio


----------



## weldermike70

PaBone said:


> Ishi Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my 2018 bow buck is done.
> I had a custom pedestal made and the gentleman delivered on my idea. It’s unique and different but that’s what I wanted something more like furniture grade quality.
> The actual base is a Corian product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ishi, Great job on the mount and that is a giant for sure.
Click to expand...

Beautiful Ishi


----------



## Ishi Spirit

weldermike70 said:


> My best buck, he made B&C and I shot him with my bow in 2010.


Thanks for the compliments fellas! 
What was his net score and gross? Great buck


----------



## weldermike70

Ishi Spirit said:


> weldermike70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best buck, he made B&C and I shot him with my bow in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments fellas!
> What was his net score and gross? Great buck
Click to expand...

Thank you Ishi, he grossed in the mid 160’s and netted 161 7/8”


----------



## aaronbell3

Some nice ones


----------



## rakbowhunter

Not home yet, but the taxi said my 2017 buck is done. Now the 2 hour trek to pick him up!


----------



## lunghit

Awesome buck rakbowhunter. What did he score?


----------



## SplittinTwigs

I euro'd my best to date









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter

lunghit said:


> Awesome buck rakbowhunter. What did he score?


Thank you, it was a hunt I will never forget! 
I actually got him officially scored. He netted 185 5/8 non-typical and grossed 196" BC


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Wall pedestal I just finished for a buddy. Not too shabby for a NY bowkill...


----------



## lunghit

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Wall pedestal I just finished for a buddy. Not too shabby for a NY bowkill...
> 
> View attachment 6784967
> View attachment 6784975


That's nice!! Good job on that great buck man. Those G2's are unreal. Western NY??


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi

Some I've finished up lately


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi

Few more


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi

Few more


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Lunghit...Region 8, Steuben County


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

ReinertsonTaxi said:


> Some I've finished up lately
> View attachment 6785081
> 
> View attachment 6785083
> 
> View attachment 6785085
> 
> View attachment 6785087
> 
> View attachment 6785089


Some truely outstandingly looking work!


----------



## wombats

Split brow said:


> Got this buck back a few days ago. I shot him on November 1st of 2017. This was my first buck and first mount.
> 
> View attachment 6726797
> 
> View attachment 6726799



That's really cool.


----------



## hokiehunter373

ReinertsonTaxi said:


> Some I've finished up lately
> View attachment 6785081
> 
> View attachment 6785083
> 
> View attachment 6785085
> 
> View attachment 6785087
> 
> View attachment 6785089


What form is the first one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

ReinertsonTaxi said:


> Few more
> View attachment 6785101
> 
> View attachment 6785103
> 
> View attachment 6785105
> 
> View attachment 6785107
> 
> View attachment 6785109


Good stuff Brian!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Who’s been getting mounts back lately? I just got the call from my taxi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

Last Octobers bear...


----------



## bowhunt80

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 6319135
> 
> View attachment 6319137
> 
> Here are a few shots of the mancave.


Beautiful room you got there...Love the door and lighting but I do have to say, you have the most important part sitting on the table! :darkbeer:


----------



## tim2970

My 8 from January. Still at the taxidermist. Need to pick it up but he’s 7 hours away and can’t find the time!


----------



## jboyce23

View attachment 6826977


----------



## bucktailbob

Poker, Billiards anyone


----------



## vincenzokr

very very nice


----------



## rwk83

man those look good!


----------



## BO HNTR

Just got my bear back......


----------



## aritchie




----------



## bowhunt80

hawkdriver55 said:


> Last Octobers bear...



That's an awesome mount! Very cool.


----------



## hokiehunter373

He’s home!










Little Mohawk going on 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SleezyE

awesome buck!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> He’s home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Mohawk going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great hokiehunter373!!
I’m racking my brain and I can’t determine what company that form is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Looks great hokiehunter373!!
> I’m racking my brain and I can’t determine what company that form is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I’m thrilled with how he turned out. I’d think with all your help you’d know lol. It’s a meder head-up offset altered to add another inch or so of tilt to the head up. Thanks for all your help deciding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Thanks man. I’m thrilled with how he turned out. I’d think with all your help you’d know lol. It’s a meder head-up offset altered to add another inch or so of tilt to the head up. Thanks for all your help deciding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya but that was a long time ago :embara:
I remember you asking about them but must be old age:lol3:


----------



## dnv23

Just got my 2017 buck back about a month ago. Took a long time but looks good. The bottom pic is my 2015 buck, still waiting on my 2018 buck that is also a 9 point and was shot out of the same stand as the 2015 buck.















View attachment 6832169


----------



## EJP1234

A new addition, dont think i’ve updated in a while.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Moved from pa to sc last year. So unfortunately the man cave trophy den pics I posted a few years ago are gone since we sold the house. Good news is we downsized the house but this one has some land! Figured I would post some pics. Shot a good one in Nebraska last fall that’s at my taxidermist in pa. Will pick it up when I go up this fall.
One nice thing is this house has an attached garage. Dug out all the old bowkill racks and euros and hung em up. Turned out great!


----------



## hokiehunter373

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 6832195
> 
> 
> A new addition, dont think i’ve updated in a while.


Yeah, buddy! Hope to add one of them eventually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 6832195
> 
> 
> A new addition, dont think i’ve updated in a while.


That is so cool! Great mount


----------



## EJP1234

The taxidermist is way more skillful than the photographer here, my iphone sucks... I had no clue it was a brindle squirrel until I went too pick it up as it was in the tree top with the sun behind it in the evening when I shot it.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 6832647
> 
> View attachment 6832649
> 
> View attachment 6832651
> 
> 
> The taxidermist is way more skillful than the photographer here, my iphone sucks... I had no clue it was a brindle squirrel until I went too pick it up as it was in the tree top with the sun behind it in the evening when I shot it.


I’ll fix it for ya











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck_Hunter13

Awesome room @bucktailbob


----------



## jwg1976

I just got my '18 NY buck back yesterday.....It's the one on the right


----------



## lunghit

Great NY buck jwg. Congrats


----------



## deer310sg

My soft tanned sask bear from last spring.
6'2"









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## weldermike70

Beauty man awesome!


----------



## jwg1976

lunghit said:


> Great NY buck jwg. Congrats


Thanks - He was a tank of a deer and I was afraid that the mount wouldn't show that but the taxidermist did a great job bulking up his neck and head


----------



## mtn. archer

BO HNTR said:


> Just got my bear back......
> 
> View attachment 6827226


That's a beautiful bear


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 881551

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COelkhunter11

View attachment 6840985


----------



## hokiehunter373

BottomLand54 said:


> View attachment 6840943
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hot dayum what'd he score? Awesome mass


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I know he doesn't post up on here much anymore but Maxemus posted up some of his new Moose and brown bear in his re-designed trophy room on IG. They are impressive to say the least. Beautiful mounts and room. Hopefully he decides to share on here again one day.


----------



## 6ptbuck

ReinertsonTaxi said:


> Some I've finished up lately
> View attachment 6785081
> 
> View attachment 6785083
> 
> View attachment 6785085
> 
> View attachment 6785087
> 
> View attachment 6785089


this is a thread for taxidermy not live deer absolutely amazing mounts


----------



## Havana Daydream

Just new here as a subscriber though have been lurking for some time.....

First bowed turkey in Kansas last month and the display I did.


----------



## COelkhunter11

Havana Daydream said:


> Just new here as a subscriber though have been lurking for some time.....
> 
> First bowed turkey in Kansas last month and the display I did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6841305



Like how you did that, it looks sharp


----------



## ondavirg




----------



## Schroeder 188

Here are four of mine, don't have pictures of the rest.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabb_5

thats a nice buck and mount!


----------



## Cabb_5

BottomLand54 said:


> View attachment 6840943
> 
> 
> Thats a nice buck!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Just remounted a buck that I killed back in 2015...


----------



## 12 point

Got my 2018 buck back


----------



## ThomasC4

The wall of shame...


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx

ThomasC4 said:


> The wall of shame...
> 
> View attachment 6879017


Nothing to be ashamed about, be proud!

Here’s my wall of one....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Ayers08

Solid!


----------



## ThomasC4

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Nothing to be ashamed about, be proud!
> 
> Here’s my wall of one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is just a play on words,,,, for HALL OF FAME...


----------



## BIP

Only euros so far and rotate them on "the post"

























...and a few in the shop....


----------



## JeepKuntry

Shot him last fall. He is my biggest so far. I have 2 other 8 points that are mounted and in another room.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

ondavirg said:


> View attachment 6853519
> View attachment 6853521


What form is that?


----------



## H20fwler

My man cave, I've only ever had one deer head mounted.










































































Back wall of garage


----------



## UntouchableNess

My favorite mount:


----------



## rdy2hnt

Our living room.


----------



## ThomasC4

H20fwler said:


> My man cave, I've only ever had one deer head mounted.


Now that is SWEET... Memories....


----------



## Bckhntr8125

some really nice deer


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr11888

Shot this buck at five yards Oct. 15 2017 232# dressed ran 40 yards and piled up


----------



## lunghit

H20fwler said:


> My man cave, I've only ever had one deer head mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back wall of garage


Man that is awesome. Some beautiful birds you have.


----------



## jrod p&y

This is my most recent.


----------



## jr11888

Nice buck jrod p&y


----------



## hokiehunter373

jrod p&y said:


> View attachment 6928221
> 
> This is my most recent.


That looks real nice!


----------



## jrtramme

Very nice! The barn wood is a nice touch as well!


----------



## jrod p&y

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## 6x5BC

jrod p&y said:


> View attachment 6928221
> 
> This is my most recent.


Terrific taxidermy and great buck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COelkhunter11

Barn wood wall just finished in basement


----------



## deer310sg

jrod p&y said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> View attachment 6929009


Great bucks. Love the barn wood buck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DAJtheHunter

I’d love to have a barn someday but the garage is all I have. My little elk is in the loft of my mini barn. 

You guys have some nice homes and deer. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

jrod p&y said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> View attachment 6929009


Don’t think I’d ever leave this room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump. Good luck this weekend everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit

My 2018 buck on the left and 2017 on the right. Both public land Long Island NY deer.


----------



## Hoytdude90

Finally got pics of my 2018 buck from my taxidermist! He had just got him on the form, so still has to dry and then do the finish work. I was gonna wait to post until he was completely finished, but I don't have anyone local to chat taxidermy with, so I had to go ahead and post  For interests sake, he's on the OTS 600, with medium meder eyes. The shoulder scar is from fighting, he had a deep tine groove under skin. An old warrior & urban buck, I had 4 years of history with him.


----------



## Dustoff707

flinginairos said:


> My 2016 Archery buck. Coombs 9500 form. My favorite on the wall for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My choice if I should ever kill another "worth" mounting--


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump for everybody with luck on their side the last couple weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewFS

Man there are some awesome mounts out there! Here's mine from opening day 2016. Not sure what the form is, but I like it. I'm thinking I will do the same form but looking left on the 14pt I just got the other day.


----------



## nodog2

jakep567 said:


> ...


wow


----------



## 79F150

The one on the left is from 2018 and the one on the right is from 2013


----------



## hokiehunter373

79F150 said:


> View attachment 6979749
> The one on the left is from 2018 and the one on the right is from 2013


All about the deer and the mount on the left. Sweet looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpetrain




----------



## Pig Swinger

saskguy said:


> Just picked up my 2015 deer. I never got it to the taxidermist until late spring so that's why I just got it. Looks incredible!


What form and company is this ? Love it


----------



## Japflip33

Just finished my mount!! I shot my first buck this season and have always wanted to make a Packout Mount!! Here is the final product!


----------



## Rembrandt1

Amazing how mounts accumulate over time, one of two trophy rooms that seem to keep expanding.

































View attachment 7020485


----------



## Hoytdude90

Finally got him up on the wall. Taxidermist nailed it, exactly what I wanted.







View attachment 7020521


----------



## Wedes

Well I finally got my 2018 buck back. He’s been done a while but between a move and deployment, it took a sec to get to him. Haven’t hung him up yet. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x5BC

Wedes said:


> Well I finally got my 2018 buck back. He’s been done a while but between a move and deployment, it took a sec to get to him. Haven’t hung him up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck !!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Hoytdude90 said:


> Finally got him up on the wall. Taxidermist nailed it, exactly what I wanted.
> View attachment 7020519
> 
> View attachment 7020521
> 
> View attachment 7020525


Great looking mount

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedes

6x5BC said:


> Great buck !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

That's a brute Wedes, mount looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

My wifes 2018 buck


----------



## deer310sg

IClark said:


> View attachment 7046019
> 
> 
> My wifes 2018 buck


Nice, nice!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer

Japflip33 said:


> Just finished my mount!! I shot my first buck this season and have always wanted to make a Packout Mount!! Here is the final product!


That is a great mount and idea!


----------



## IClark

deer310sg said:


> Nice, nice!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yeah he's even hanging in the dining room.... Lol


----------



## Antleraddict62

My 2 NC Bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antleraddict62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony94

Antleraddict62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that buck on the right posted on 707's facebook this year? Looks familiar


----------



## Antleraddict62

Anthony94 said:


> Was that buck on the right posted on 707's facebook this year? Looks familiar


Yessir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony94

Congrats on a hell of great deer. You would be surprised how many people text me your pic wondering if it was killed here in Horry.


----------



## Antleraddict62

Anthony94 said:


> Congrats on a hell of great deer. You would be surprised how many people text me your pic wondering if it was killed here in Horry.


Thanks buddy I just had him P&Y Scored here at Ft Bragg he will be in the books soon final score 138 7/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony94

2018 SC buck


----------



## Anthony94

Antleraddict62 said:


> Thanks buddy I just had him P&Y Scored here at Ft Bragg he will be in the books soon final score 138 7/8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome and thank you for your service.


----------



## Antleraddict62

Thanks man I appreciate that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Antleraddict62 said:


> Thanks buddy I just had him P&Y Scored here at Ft Bragg he will be in the books soon final score 138 7/8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Studs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antleraddict62

Anthony94 said:


> 2018 SC buck


Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodmaster0462

Here are a few of my mounts. I get too many animals mounted.....at least that's what my wife says!


----------



## cc122368

Nice.


----------



## Ctbowhunter92

Man all these mounts look sweet!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368

That’s turkey fan is .nice with the scull.


----------



## woodmaster0462

A few more...


----------



## AintNoGriz

NChunterman said:


> Running out of real estate quickly, great problem to have. I'll add these in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 6749467
> 
> 
> View attachment 6749471



Anyone know what the bottom mount is? I really like it


----------



## Ishi Spirit

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone know what the bottom mount is? I really like it


Coombs 9800 full sneak wall pedestal


----------



## deer310sg

Ishi Spirit said:


> Coombs 9800 full sneak wall pedestal


Really like that form, looks fantastic. Will be my next form, mount when it happens!
Nice buck by the way!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jfin4480

woodmaster0462 said:


> Here are a few of my mounts. I get too many animals mounted.....at least that's what my wife says!
> View attachment 7046941
> 
> View attachment 7046943
> 
> View attachment 7046945


After so many mounts, I try to come up with ways to display the mounts, not just on the wall. Your buck and doe is one of my favorites I have ever seen! Here are a few of mine


----------



## hokiehunter373

deer310sg said:


> Really like that form, looks fantastic. Will be my next form, mount when it happens!
> Nice buck by the way!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


One of my favorites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benchduck

Man those are nice


----------



## Philprop

Didnt take him with my bow but its my first moose and my first big game kill.


----------



## Philprop

shot him October 11th, 2019


----------



## fireman127




----------



## IClark

My updated wall. My first buck is in the middle. Shot Him when I was 16. Buck on the left is my boys first sizeable deer, and buck on the right is my wifes first buck. So I got the whole family involved! My other mounts are at the other end of the house and I've already shared those pics.


----------



## hokiehunter373

IClark said:


> View attachment 7059901
> 
> 
> My updated wall. My first buck is in the middle. Shot Him when I was 16. Buck on the left is my boys first sizeable deer, and buck on the right is my wifes first buck. So I got the whole family involved! My other mounts are at the other end of the house and I've already shared those pics.


Man, that buck in the middle for your first one sure will get you hooked for life


----------



## benellim2

Iowa Archery Bobcat, 35 yard shot. Bobcat weighed 28 pounds


----------



## deer310sg

benellim2 said:


> View attachment 7060189
> View attachment 7060191
> 
> Iowa Archery Bobcat, 35 yard shot. Bobcat weighed 28 pounds


Nice cat. That's what my male weighed, 28 lbs. Mine is a Mo. cat. Mine also an archery kill. 16 yd shot.
Mine should be done in a month or so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## levikoehn




----------



## noclueo2

Got the call today, my 2019 buck is ready. Now I just need a house to put him in.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmillwood21

North Ga bucks


----------



## Jerred44

Picked up my brothers mount for him


----------



## jager69

Love the wall, and the length on that buck is awesome!


----------



## gene71771

beautiful bucks


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anyone getting the new McKenzie 9900?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Picked up my cat 2 Saturdays ago. Turned out awesome! Arrowed 12/02/18.
28 lb male.
View attachment 7125325
View attachment 7125327
View attachment 7125331
View attachment 7125337









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsimmerson

My son got his Illinois deer back last week. He's proud of it. Best one he's killed so far. He likes the wall pedestal. I'm still partial to the 6500 semi sneak.


----------



## hokiehunter373

deer310sg said:


> Picked up my cat 2 Saturdays ago. Turned out awesome! Arrowed 12/02/18.
> 28 lb male.
> View attachment 7125325
> View attachment 7125327
> View attachment 7125331
> View attachment 7125337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Man that’s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NebrHunter

deer310sg said:


> Picked up my cat 2 Saturdays ago. Turned out awesome! Arrowed 12/02/18.
> 28 lb male.
> View attachment 7125325
> View attachment 7125327
> View attachment 7125331
> View attachment 7125337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Love that mount. Bobcat is high on my wish list of wall mounts.


----------



## tangodelta3

deer310sg said:


> Picked up my cat 2 Saturdays ago. Turned out awesome! Arrowed 12/02/18.
> 28 lb male.
> View attachment 7125325
> View attachment 7125327
> View attachment 7125331
> View attachment 7125337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


That is a really impressive mount. Looks absolutely beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Thx fellas. Cat is even more impressive in person! Pics do it no justice. Been fortunate enough to kill 2 cats.
Both with bow.


----------



## bow ben




----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucknut1

Great thread

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## levikoehn

It would even be better if people would not quote other picture posts an PM any questions!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cote0321

I spent too much time looking through these


----------



## hokiehunter373

Right turn McKenzie 6900



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisch

That is my Africa wall. Everything in those pics was shot in Africa except the elk euro. I have a wildebeest and blesbok to add to it!













That’s my whitetail wall in the upstairs loft.










Those are my pedestal mounts; gemsbok from Africa and red stag from New Zealand.

I have an Argentina red stag, pronghorn antelope, and scimitar horned oryx at the taxidermist now!!!!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hokiehunter373

Holy crap that elk


----------



## vtbowhntr

Just got my 2019 triple bearded turkey back.


----------



## maxx98

This is my son's 2019 archery deer, we picked him up today. The one on the right is a muzzle loader buck he killed 3 years ago. He has another 10 just like it and he is only 14, kid has a horse shoe up his butt. Oh the bigger deer went 152.5 gross. He is under 140 net because the sides are so off.


----------



## Bows & Bucks

maxx98 said:


> This is my son's 2019 archery deer, we picked him up today. The one on the right is a muzzle loader buck he killed 3 years ago. He has another 10 just like it and he is only 14, kid has a horse shoe up his butt. Oh the bigger deer went 152.5 gross. He is under 140 net because the sides are so off.


Are you adopting by chance?


----------



## Allen cox

Got my fish back, spent a long time chasing this one. NEW RIVER VA.


----------



## Allen cox

After a little thought, I guess I should say this wont intrest most bowhunters, it wasn't a bow kill, it was a crank bait, but my new mount non the less.


----------



## maxx98

Allen cox said:


> After a little thought, I guess I should say this wont intrest most bowhunters, it wasn't a bow kill, it was a crank bait, but my new mount non the less.


It will interest anyone that has musky fished. 

That is a hell of a fish.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Allen cox said:


> After a little thought, I guess I should say this wont intrest most bowhunters, it wasn't a bow kill, it was a crank bait, but my new mount non the less.


It doesn’t bother me a bit! It is a mount and a monster fish! Congrats on the catch and mount


----------



## Stick&String96

VA has musky? lol


----------



## Allen cox

Stick&String96 said:


> VA has musky? lol


 yep, our state record is 46lbs + 53 inches, the one I'm holding is 48inch to give you idea, record and mine are both from New River


----------



## jager69

Wonder how many ducks that thing ate! Awesome fish, congrats.


----------



## mtn. archer

Nice musky allen . Virginia has some damn good musky fishing ,the south fork of the Shenandoah river where I live has some great musky fishing. My best is 39 " and a buddy of mine caught a 50".


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltagunner00

Here are a few of mine. Lot's of awesome mounts in this thread.


----------



## EJP1234

Allen cox said:


> After a little thought, I guess I should say this wont intrest most bowhunters, it wasn't a bow kill, it was a crank bait, but my new mount non the less.


Super cool to me, I know how many casts it takes to hook one... let alone get it to the boat.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Deltagunner00 said:


> Here are a few of mine. Lot's of awesome mounts in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 7191367
> 
> 
> View attachment 7191369


Great looking deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

Today was new wall art day for 19/20 myself. The one looking down at my booze has a funny story, it wasnt all the way expired when i walked up on him.... i reached down to grab his horns and he stuck his head up and it scared the crap outta me and i cut his throat hence the neck lines.... i tried a few times before... well... anyways it wasnt a smooth ending for either of us lol, so the taxi who’s a friend made him in a fighting stance for me ha!


----------



## Deltagunner00

hokiehunter373 said:


> Great looking deer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate that.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Little inspiration for anyone lucky enough to have to pick a form this time of year. Good luck everyone!


----------



## DMAX-HD

I have many but this might be my fav


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My 2020 buck is done. High and tight with a 13 7/8 inside spread. 
The form is a Coombs 9700





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tracker_80

2008 8pt.


----------



## deer310sg

2020 8 pt bow kill. Other buck found dead behind house 10 yards from stand. EHD casulty.


----------



## hammershot365

Deltagunner00 said:


> Here are a few of mine. Lot's of awesome mounts in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 7191367
> 
> 
> View attachment 7191369


Who does your mounts ?!? There so real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDunham

Really like the wall pedestal mounts


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

Here’s my 2020 Maine moose.


----------



## BucksNBulls

Not the best quality pic but here is a Colorado Mule deer and some of my ducks. What was left of the arrow is sitting on his rack. I also have a Bull Elk, 2 more mule deer and 2 Black Bear mounted that are out in the shop.


----------



## shootstraight




----------



## xpedition

My 2020 buck with a walnut plaque.


----------



## davydtune

My 11 year old nephews first deer ever 🙂 Took him out here in PA this past bow season on his first bow hunt, took him gun a couple times before. 45 mins in this dude walks up to 15 yards and stands there for him 😁 We were hunting from the ground to boot. It was pretty intense but the kid made a perfect shot and he piled up 75 yards away 😊 He is certainly hooked but has been told repeatedly that this isn't how it usually goes, lol!


----------



## Prouder27

Just got my 2019 Michigan buck back. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FightingSioux23

Got my 2019 ND buck back.


----------



## Tsimmerson

FightingSioux23 said:


> Got my 2019 ND buck back.
> View attachment 7378537


Wow. Impressive


----------



## Tsimmerson

My trophy wall in my shop.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Tsimmerson said:


> My trophy wall in my shop.


Congrats on a heckuva hunting life. Hope to one day have something similar.


----------



## Tsimmerson

hokiehunter373 said:


> Congrats on a heckuva hunting life. Hope to one day have something similar.


Thank you sir. Hope you’re able to have one better.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Who’s been getting mounts back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Last season archery. Nov. 8th


----------



## Doofy_13

hokiehunter373 said:


> Who’s been getting mounts back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally finished my 2020 buck on Saturday. Killed mid september in Carroll on public. Came back at 4.5 years old. We drive around a lot in the summer with binos glassing my public spots. He was the biggest I knew of going into the season. Scored around 106". Takes a lot less than that to make me happy.


----------



## zjung

Got my 2020 Ohio buck back. Very happy with how the mount turned out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doofy_13 said:


> Finally finished my 2020 buck on Saturday. Killed mid september in Carroll on public. Came back at 4.5 years old. We drive around a lot in the summer with binos glassing my public spots. He was the biggest I knew of going into the season. Scored around 106". Takes a lot less than that to make me happy.


Nice work, buddy!


----------



## Mr. October

Mr. Man said:


> Posted it before several times, but you asked, and I still like it. I try to get mine as close as possible to the way I remember them right before I shot them. Obviously this one was feeding on overhanging limbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great mount!


----------



## Hnt_fsh95

Tsimmerson said:


> My trophy wall in my shop.


This is awesome. Looks like you mount just about every one you shoot!


----------



## ndbowhunter716

Got my 2019 ND pronghorn back last fall. Second pronghorn with a bow and definitely the bigger of the two!


----------



## jacobh

My 6 pt a friend of mine mounted


----------



## Tsimmerson

Hnt_fsh95 said:


> This is awesome. Looks like you mount just about every one you shoot!


One of my best friends is a taxidermist. That has a lot of benefits. We trade out work.


----------



## Deltagunner00

hammershot365 said:


> Who does your mounts ?!? There so real
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, haven't been on in a while. My dad does them. He just does his and mine. He should've started a business doing them years ago.


----------



## EJP1234

My 2020/2021 mounts are finished. He did an amazing job this year.


----------



## deer310sg

Arrowed this buck in 1998. Mount was subpar at best, cape was rough from being a warrior I suppose. Anyway decided to have him remounted.
Full sneak left turn, offset shoulder. Meder form. My taxi is the best, mounted all of mounts.
Man cave being painted, so here is home for abit.


----------



## tree_ghost

This is a cool one from last year. He was missing an eye when I killed him so I had a white one put in the mount!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27

2019 Michigan Semi Upright LT Northern Series


----------



## Bisch

Got a couple new ones back from the taxidermist a couple weeks ago:

First up is my red stag from Argentina!










Next is my buck from my property from last year!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## df06

You are probably not going to like my answer. I have about 25 shoulder mounts, a little bit of everything. About half are African.
If I had to do it all over, I’d get few if any shoulder mounts. I’d European them, I suppose. They’re a big expense, and take up a lot of room.


----------



## Jerred44

BUMP


----------



## Bisch

Just got a pic from the taxidermist of my latest mount. (He only had the top of the pedestal; the bottom is at my house waiting for the mount). I think it turned out very well!










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IClark

2021 buck


----------



## jwg1976

Picked up my pack mount yesterday of my 2021 buck - I built the pack myself over the winter based off old pictures of Adirondack A-frame packs a buddy researched for me. I really like the way it all came together






























Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Nice, man. Congrats. Hoping to get my 2021 buck back soon.


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

@my 2020 Maine bull, 52” spread.


----------



## Bisch

Finally got my bison up on the fireplace:


















And then got this guy back from the taxi a few weeks back:










Bisch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hokiehunter373

My biggest is finally home. Joe Meder full sneak offset


----------



## talon1961




----------



## hokiehunter373

Bumping for anyone luck enough to have to start making some decisions


----------

